# للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس



## coptic hero (5 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الآب والآبن والروح القدس أله واحد أمين
هذا الموضوع يا أخوتى للضحك فقط والسخريه من كل ما هو غريب وشاذ على مجتمعنا القبطى ولو سيادتك عندك كبت أو زهق اتفضل عندنا ولو هاتدخل توعظنا فأرجوك بلاش لآننا مش مستحملين ومش هانسيبك  هذا الباب ديمقراطى جدا ونرحب بسخريه الآخوة المسلمين قبل المسيحيين ولكن بدون زعل[/FONT]


----------



## coptic hero (5 ديسمبر 2006)

مرة بلد كل الى فيها اسمهم عثمانة البوابين عثمانة و رجال الأعمال عثمانة كلهم فجالهم واحد يسكن عندهم اسمه محمد قالو ايه دى محمد باين عليه مسيحى


----------



## عماد كامل (5 ديسمبر 2006)

مرة واحد راح لابونا علشان يعترف                                                                                       الراجل: انا يا ابونا عندى مشكلة مع النور                                                                             ابونا   :   مشكلة اية يا ابنى لاسمح اللة                                                                           الراجل:  لما النور بيقطع فى اى حتة بلاقى نفسى بابوس فى اللى جنبى                                 ابونا   :يا ابنى حاول تبعد عن الخطية دى و------- وهنا النور  يقطع                                            ابونا   :بسرعة الكلوب يا جرجس


----------



## coptic hero (5 ديسمبر 2006)

عماد كامل قال:


> مرة واحد راح لابونا علشان يعترف                                                                                       الراجل: انا يا ابونا عندى مشكلة مع النور                                                                             ابونا   :   مشكلة اية يا ابنى لاسمح اللة                                                                           الراجل:  لما النور بيقطع فى اى حتة بلاقى نفسى بابوس فى اللى جنبى                                 ابونا   :يا ابنى حاول تبعد عن الخطية دى و------- وهنا النور  يقطع                                            ابونا   :بسرعة الكلوب يا جرجس



جميله يا عمده
بيقولك قسيس شرب شيخ خمرة فى راس السنه الشيخ راح خطب خطبه فى صلاة الفجر اصحابه قالوله يا شيخ ايه اللى انت قلته ده قالوله انت قلت ان خالد بن الوليد كان فى اسكندريه على البحر قبل ما النبى ساخده معاه الغزوات مش مهم انما تقول ان بلال مؤذن الرسول اتباع لريال مدريد


----------



## coptic hero (5 ديسمبر 2006)

حسنى مبارك حب يمشى الصعايده من مصر بناء على رغبه الوزراء فأمر انهم يتجمعوا كلهم فى الاستاد وقال لهم هاسألكم 3 اسئله ولو ما عرفتوش تبقوا اغبيه وهانمشيكم من البلد وافقوا السؤال الاول غزوه بدر كانت بين مين ومين كل الصعايده قالو بين المسلمين والكفار الريس انبسط قال لهم الثانى نهائى الدورى كان بين مين ومين كل الصعايده بصوت واحد قالو بين الاهلى والزمالك والاهلى غلب الريس قال للوزراء الصعايده لا يمكن يمشوا من البلد قام كل الصعايده فى نفس واحد قالوا للريس احنا قاعدين يا ريس طالما جينا نحضر ماتش الزمالك والكفار على المركز التالت /COLOR]


----------



## Raymond (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*LOOOOOOOL
عايزين تاني ........ عايزين تاني
انا من رأيي نقفل المواضيع البايخة و نقعد كلنا نضحك هنا ....*


----------



## coptic hero (7 ديسمبر 2006)

شمس الحقيقه قال:


> ده كلام فنان ايه يعني فنان بيبوس ويتعرى  في افلامه معندوش مشكله الناس تشوفه
> بيروحو ويسألوه عن مسأله دينيه
> ويقول المايكرو تكنلوجي خليك بالبوس والمسلسلات
> ويقول السيد الوزير دا الوزير دي لوقتي مش عارف يطلع من باب بيته خايف اوي
> ...



هذة مشاركه شمس الحقيقه وردت عليها اختنا فاديه فى موضوع  شوفو حسين فهمي بيقول ايه عن المحجبه !!



فادية قال:


> اسمحيلي يا اختي شمس الحقيقه ااقولك ان الحجاب مش دليل على الطهارة والعفه
> والدليل على كدا عندكم في السعوديه كل الستات محجبات
> لكن اسمحيلي يعني مش كل الستات عندكم  عفيفات وشريفات
> في كتييييييييييييييير محجبات بيعملو حاجات متعملهاش السافرات
> ...



والكلام ده فكرنى بنكته واحد خليجى بيقول لصديقه يا أخى المصريين كلهم زناه وعاهرات قال له صديقه انت جربت قال له لا مراتى هى اللى  جربت


----------



## Raymond (7 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> شكلك بتتريق على بس مش مشكله احنا متفقين ما حدش يزعل ههههههههههههه



*انا اتريق ؟ حاشا لله .... ده انا بحبك يا كوبتك هيرو ..... بالعكس ... الموضوع امتعني و اضحكني علشان كده قلت عالمواضيع التانية بايخة ... و كنت عايز الاعضاء كلهم ييجوا هنا و نقعد نضحك بدل وجع القلب و الدماغ اللي بنشوفو ... لول
الموضوع جمييييييل و عايزين تاني عايزين تاني *


----------



## Coptic Man (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*:new6: :new6: :new6: *​ 
*موضوع جميل خسارة انا مش عارف نكت حلوة زيكم*​ 
*بس متابع معاكم*​ 
*:big29: *​


----------



## coptic hero (8 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *:new6: :new6: :new6: *​
> *موضوع جميل خسارة انا مش عارف نكت حلوة زيكم*​
> *بس متابع معاكم*​
> *:big29: *​



اخى الحبيب كوبتيك مان  مرحبا بك مش مهم انك مش حافظ نكته لكن المهم ان لما موقف يضايقك من أى شخص اة حاجه ترجمها فورا هنا يعنى اواحد صديقى قال لى نا نزلت اطلع العربيه من الجراج الساعه 6 الصبح وقلت اخرجها وبعدين اطلع اصحى المدام وتجهز الفطار لقيتها بعد ما طلعت بتقوللى انت كنت فين على الصبح كده علما بأنها تثق فى  ففكرنى بنكته تقول ان ابونا ادم لما كان فى الجنه خرج يصطاد فتأخر فلما رجع لحواء نكدت عليه عايزة تعرف هو كان فين ومع مين ولم يكن على الآرض غيرهما


----------



## coptic hero (8 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *انا اتريق ؟ حاشا لله .... ده انا بحبك يا كوبتك هيرو ..... بالعكس ... الموضوع امتعني و اضحكني علشان كده قلت عالمواضيع التانية بايخة ... و كنت عايز الاعضاء كلهم ييجوا هنا و نقعد نضحك بدل وجع القلب و الدماغ اللي بنشوفو ... لول
> الموضوع جمييييييل و عايزين تاني عايزين تاني *



ايه يا ريموند احنا هانحمرق من أولها انا باهزر معاك وبس


----------



## coptic hero (8 ديسمبر 2006)

مبارك راح يزور مصنع سيارات مرسيدس فعجبته شبح اخر موديل فسأل صاحب المصنع بكام دى صاحب المصنع قالله عيب يا ريس مبارك قال لالا لازم ادفع فالراجل انكسف وقاله طالما مصر انك تدفع يبقى عشره جنيه راح الريس اعطاه خمسين جنيه قالله طيب مش وقته يا ريس ما فيش معايا فكه الريس قال له خلاص طالما ما فيش فكه هات بالباقى عربيات


----------



## coptic hero (8 ديسمبر 2006)

هاقول لكم نكته علينا 
اهل النار اتبهدلوا من الحر واهل الجنه بردوا من حلاوة الجو فاتفق الطرفين على بناء كوبرى بين النار والجنه على ان يبنى كل منهم نص الكوبرى اللى ناحيته المهم بتوع النار فى اسبوعين اتموا بناء النصف كوبرى بتاعهم وقعدوا مستنيين شهر شهرين سنه ما فيش النصف بتاع اهل الجنه فسألوا الملايكه هم بتوه الجنه اتأخروا فى الكوبرى ليه الملاك قالله اصلنا ما لقيناش ولا مهندس فى الجنه


----------



## coptic hero (9 ديسمبر 2006)

قرأت على موقع مصراوى موضوع بعنوان ماذا يحدث فى اقسام الشرطه وضحكت من قلبى على مدى الظلم  على هذا الرابط
http://www.masrawy.com/News/2006/Egypt/Politics/december/1/tourtur_policestations.aspx
مما ذكرنى بنكته 
عارف ايه الفرق بين القسيس وظابط الشرطه القسيس لازم تعترف له علشان يناولك انما الظابط لازم يناولك علشان تعترف:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## coptic hero (9 ديسمبر 2006)

تمثال (الفأر المجهول) في الصين   12/12/2004 4:55:00 PM

حيوانات التجارب

تمجيدا للدور الذي تلعبه تلك الحيوانات في مسار العلم وانقاذ البشرية من الامراض المختلفة، قرر الباحثون الصينيون احياء ذكري حيوانات التجارب قبل الاحتفال بالانجاز العلمي الذي حققوه في تطوير لقاح لمرض السارز (التهاب الجهاز التنفسي الحاد). ولأن التجربة على الحيوانات كانت مهمة جدا لتطوير اللقاح، فقد قررت الاكاديمية الصينية للعلوم الطبية اقامة نصبا تذكاريا لحيوانات التجارب الذين وهبوا حياتهم للعلم.

عقبال ما يقدروا فى مصر دور الآقباط ونزاهتهم فى كل الآعمال التى تتطلب الآمانه والتى تدمرت من بعد خروج الآقباط منها مثل البنوك والجمارك وغيرها رحم الله ايام ما قبل الثورة


----------



## *S.O.G* (9 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع مهضوم ينفض غبار الحياة عن كاهلنا
*لو كان الضحك بدون سبب من قلة الأدب،الابتسامة دون سبب هي الأدب بذاته!!!*
_ربنا يبارك حياتكم_


----------



## coptic hero (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*نكته طازة*

نكته لسه طازة 
طرزان دخل على أمه لقاها بتعمل محشى ورق عنب قال لها مش انا قلت لك ميت مره ما لكيش دعوه  بكلوتاتى


----------



## coptic hero (9 ديسمبر 2006)

يحكى أن أميركيا وعربيا وقفا يتنافسان، فقال الأميركي: في بلادنا توجد حرية وديمقراطية، أنا أستطيع أن أشتم الرئيس الأميركي وسط الشارع،
فرد عليه المصرى ببرود  وماذا في هذا، نحن بلادنا فيها حرية كذلك، فأنا ايضا أستطيع أن أشتم الرئيس الأميركي وسط الشارع.


----------



## *S.O.G* (10 ديسمبر 2006)

باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.آمين
كإغناء للأخوة الأحباء،رغم ان الحبيب الملك العقرب ما تركش مجال للشك...الله يعطيه ألف عافية،انا أحب أن أضيف:
-:نعلم يا أحبائي انه قد أعطي لنا بسلطان اسم يسوع الرب أن نكون أبناء الله ونولد ليس من دم أو لحم،ليس من رغبة رجل،ليس من رغبة جسد،بل من الله،فلنا أيضا أن ندوس الحيات والعقارب و رئاسات وسلاطين هذا العالم،فقد صرنا بر الله بيسوع ربنا،وباسمه نخرج الشياطين ولا يكون لها سلطان مرض أو موت أو شر علينا نحن المفديين،
وهنا أقول:اذا لم يكن لنا سلطان على معدتنا،فكيف بالحري يكون لنا سلطان على أعدائنا وممالكهم؟؟
فالصوم هنا يرفع ايماننا ويثبتنا في السلطان الذي اُعطينا لأنه فينا يحل من غلب العالم وضعفاته كلها...كما أن الرب يسوع قال:هذا الجنس لا يخرج الّا بالصلاة والصوم،فتلاميذ المسيح لم يقدروا ان يخرجوا ارواح الشر لأن اعتمادهم كان على الصلاة فقط....
حتما اذا الصوم يجعلنا نحيا حياة النصرة بالتمام،فعلينا أن نلبس سلاح الله الكامل،و من منا ينكر أن الصوم سلاح من اسلحة الله؟؟؟
-:الصوم يجعلنا نتشبه بالملائكة والقديسين الذين هم في السماء حيث لا ضعف ولاجوع ولاعطش،فنصرخ الى الرب في جوعنا:يا رب نعمتك وحدها تكفينا،لأنه ليس بالخبز نحيا،بل بنعمتك وقوّتك يا رب!
-:الصوم يذكرنا بضعفنا و يزيد من اتكالنا على نعمة الرب،و طوبى للرجل الذي يتكل على الرب ويكون الرب هو متّكأه.
-:الصوم قتل مباشر لكل ما فينا من بوادر الكبرياء والتجبّر،فنتمسك بالوداعة و بتواضع القلب الذي هو أصل الفضائل((كل من اتّضع ارتفع))
-:الصوم يعطينا قوة لكبح جماح الشهوات الجسدية،لنصلب جسدنا بكل ما فيه من أهواء وشهوات وإغراءات هذا العالم.
و أخيرا لا شك أن الصوم مفيد للصحة حتى،لهذا ليس من ضير ابدا في ان نصوم بالقلب اولا ثم بالجسد،كما وإن الصوم الأفضل يتم بالاقتصار على الخبز والماء- لمريم العذراء امنا-، مقرونا بالصلاة الحارة بقلب صائم متخشّع متواضع لن يرذله الله!!!
فليكن صومنا مقبولا بافتقاد اليتامى والأرامل والمرضى...اي بارتداء ثوب العرس الذي هو المحبة!
ليبارككم الرب و يبارك أصوامنا لنثمر ثلاثين وستين ومئة (وألف) بحسب غنى مسيحنا الذي لا يستقصى،آميين.


----------



## *S.O.G* (10 ديسمبر 2006)

عفواً عفواً أرجو من الادارة حذف مشاركتي التي أعلاه علشان هي عن الصومشكرا للإدارة...
و الآن:
اسمعوا النكتة دي وانشالله تعجبكو....
مرة في كاهن وشيخ ،الشيخ بيغار أوي أوي أوي من الكاهن،يقلّدو دايماً...يعني اذا اشترى الكاهن سندويشة طعمية يروح هوّة التاني يشتري زيها تمام،واذا الكاهن يوم يغير تسريحة شعره،بيسرع الشيخ الى تغيير تسريحة شعره هوّه التاني ويقول بنفسه(الحلو مهما بيعمل،يلبقلو!).
و يوم من الايام راح الكاهن واشترى سيارة حمراء،فسارع الشيخ الجليل ليشتري نفس السيارة وحمرا ونفس الألوان تماماً،لكن غضب جدا جدا لأنه ما عطوه نفس النمرة بتاع سيارة الكاهن...
في صباح اليوم اللي بعده،قام الكاهن يغسل سيارته،فجاله الشيخ و قالّو:السلام على من اتّبع الهدى.
فرد الكاهن السلام، فقالو الشسخ:يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا الى كلمة سواء بيننا،انت بتعمل ايه با أخي؟
فقال الكاهن في نفسه:لو قلتلّو انا بغسل سيارتي هيروح مقلّدني زيّ كل مرّة،هنا لا بد ّ من الحكمة...بعدين جاوبو الكاهن وقلّو:أنا بعمّد سيارتي الجديدة.
و لما سمع الشيخ كلامه،غضب غضب شديد وراح جايب مقص وقعد يقصقص دواليب سيارتو بلا رحمة ولا تسامح(فهو طبعا لا يستطيع أن يعمّد سيارته!!!! (×_×) )
فتعجّب الكاهن وسأله:انت بتعمل ايه يا أخي الحبيب؟؟؟؟!!!!
فرد الشيخ بصوت عالي بشكل وقالّو:أنا بطهّر سيارتي،وانت مالك يا أخي؟!@#$%&*

هنا يا أخوتي لا بد من الاشارة الى أن النكتة تكمن أيضاً أني لست خبير باللهجة المصرية وأنا لست مصري،لكن أحب أن أكتب باللهجة المصرية الحلوة(الله يجعلها لهجة مصرية...!)،فسامحوني لو غلطت،الى اللقاء.

سلام الرب معاكو.


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*S.O.G* قال:


> باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.آمين
> كإغناء للأخوة الأحباء،رغم ان الحبيب الملك العقرب ما تركش مجال للشك...الله يعطيه ألف عافية،انا أحب أن أضيف:
> -:نعلم يا أحبائي انه قد أعطي لنا بسلطان اسم يسوع الرب أن نكون أبناء الله ونولد ليس من دم أو لحم،ليس من رغبة رجل،ليس من رغبة جسد،بل من الله،فلنا أيضا أن ندوس الحيات والعقارب و رئاسات وسلاطين هذا العالم،فقد صرنا بر الله بيسوع ربنا،وباسمه نخرج الشياطين ولا يكون لها سلطان مرض أو موت أو شر علينا نحن المفديين،
> وهنا أقول:اذا لم يكن لنا سلطان على معدتنا،فكيف بالحري يكون لنا سلطان على أعدائنا وممالكهم؟؟
> ...



بجد تمام الموضوع بتاعك حضرتك كنت كاتبه فى مكان تانى بس برضه هنا موضوع مسيحى والصوم ده حاجه مباركه ويتكتب فى اى مكان وانا سعيد بكتاباتك ربنا يجعل هذة الايام المباركه سبب بركه لحياتنا جميعا ويعطينا السلطان لندوس الحيات والعقارب


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*S.O.G* قال:


> عفواً عفواً أرجو من الادارة حذف مشاركتي التي أعلاه علشان هي عن الصومشكرا للإدارة...
> و الآن:
> اسمعوا النكتة دي وانشالله تعجبكو....
> مرة في كاهن وشيخ ،الشيخ بيغار أوي أوي أوي من الكاهن،يقلّدو دايماً...يعني اذا اشترى الكاهن سندويشة طعمية يروح هوّة التاني يشتري زيها تمام،واذا الكاهن يوم يغير تسريحة شعره،بيسرع الشيخ الى تغيير تسريحة شعره هوّه التاني ويقول بنفسه(الحلو مهما بيعمل،يلبقلو!).
> ...



انت فكرتنى بموقف حصل حقيقى فى السعوديه ايام الملك سعود راح جمال عبد الناصر زياره للسعوديه راكب سياره ودخل الاجتماع وبعد ما خرج لقى السعوديين من كرمهم بيحطوا للسياره علف وبرسيم امامها لتأكل صدقنى هذا الموقف حقيقى حكى لى جدى عليه


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

افتكروها نوع جديد من الحيوانات بس الآن هم يركبون احدث سيارات رحم الله ايام (هات هلله يا حاج )


----------



## بيترالخواجة (10 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع يا فنان


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

بيترالخواجة قال:


> رائع يا فنان



شكرا  ونورت الموضوع يا خواجه:smil13: :smil13: :smil13: :smil13:


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

هل تعرفون قصه بحيره الراهب وهل تعرفون قرابته بمحمد ان أردتم ان تعرفوا قولولى ونكمل


----------



## FRAFERO (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*ممكن تقولي بحيرة الراهب ده مات امتي ؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

FRAFERO قال:


> *ممكن تقولي بحيرة الراهب ده مات امتي ؟؟؟؟ *



مات بعد ما كتب نصف القرأن


----------



## FRAFERO (10 ديسمبر 2006)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## FRAFERO (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*فيه مشاركة تم حذفها كالعاده *


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

FRAFERO قال:


> *فيه مشاركة تم حذفها كالعاده *



ابعتها تانى على الخاص


----------



## FRAFERO (10 ديسمبر 2006)

لما يكون عندكوا أمانه تبأه تيجي و تكلمني ليه المشاركة تم حذفها ؟؟؟؟ عشان زنقتكم معرفتوش ترضوا علي العموم أنا متوقع الطرد كمان قريب


----------



## FRAFERO (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الخاص بتاعك مقفول !!!!!!! 
:t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

FRAFERO قال:


> لما يكون عندكوا أمانه تبأه تيجي و تكلمني ليه المشاركة تم حذفها ؟؟؟؟ عشان زنقتكم معرفتوش ترضوا علي العموم أنا متوقع الطرد كمان قريب



يا فرافيرو امانة ايه هو احنا داخلين جمعيه قلتلك ابعتها على الخاص


----------



## FRAFERO (10 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> يا فرافيرو امانة ايه هو احنا داخلين جمعيه قلتلك ابعتها على الخاص


 ايه فيه رد ؟؟؟؟


----------



## FRAFERO (10 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة تحبي أكتبهالك تاني ؟؟؟؟


----------



## FRAFERO (10 ديسمبر 2006)

دي حتي الصورة الشخصية حذفوها


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

FRAFERO قال:


> دي حتي الصورة الشخصية حذفوها



بص يا فرافيرو انت تبعد عن الجبنه الرومى وتنام يومين هاتبقى زى الفل واوعى تقلق على نفسك ازمه و تعدى


----------



## FRAFERO (10 ديسمبر 2006)

ظريف يا هيرو ههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

منور الموضوع يا جورج شكرى انت واجمل واشقى فراشه


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكراً يا عزيزى المضحك 

انت اللى بجد منور المنتدى كله ... ياريت نتعرف بصورة اكبر عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة اكيد هاكون سعيد جداً 

بالمناسبة عاجبنى تعليقك التحفة الخاص برئيس مصر القادم لو كانوا الأخوان وازاى هنكون كتع ومش هنعرف نهرش

عايزك بخفة دمك دى تحط تصور لشكل مصر فى وقت حكم الأخوان 

مستني معرفتك اكتر عن طريق الرسايل الخاصة 

ومستنيك تشرفنى وتقولى تصورك هناك فى موضوع رئيس مصر القادم 

ربنا معاك *


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> *شكراً يا عزيزى المضحك
> 
> انت اللى بجد منور المنتدى كله ... ياريت نتعرف بصورة اكبر عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة اكيد هاكون سعيد جداً
> 
> ...



من عينيا يا جوو انت تأمر وانا انفذ بس حاول تحط قطه فى موضوعك علشان صاحبك ما يجيش ورانا


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (10 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> من عينيا يا جوو انت تأمر وانا انفذ بس حاول تحط قطه فى موضوعك علشان صاحبك ما يجيش ورانا



لا يا سيدى ده حتى فرافيرو يشرفنا وينورنا
حتى نعرف رايه فى حكم الأخوان المسلمين لمصر 
مستنينك يا فرافيرو على الرابط ده عشان متهش 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11915

كمان يا جماعة ياريت تتابعوا مقالى المنشور على موقع الأقباط متحدون تحت اسم 

من سيسحق مصر بعد مبارك ؟؟

مستنى رايك يا كوبتك هيرو وتعليقك هناك 
وكمان فرافيرو وفراشة مسيحية وكل الأعضاء طبعاً على الرابط ده 
http://www.copts-united.com/wrr/go1.php?subaction=showfull&id=1165785373&ucat=91&archive=


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (11 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *أوكى يا جورج
> 
> أنا هدخل على الموضوع حالآ و أرد *



*شكراً ليكى يا فراشة كتير 

ربنا يباركك *


----------



## coptic hero (11 ديسمبر 2006)

انت فين يا فراااااااااافيروووووووووووووو


----------



## دينا (11 ديسمبر 2006)

فلاح اشتري ديكين كل يوم مع صوت الاذان يسمع صياح ديك و بعدين فكر هو ليه الديك التاني مبيصيحش؟؟؟؟؟؟
راح صاحي يوم بدري قبل الاذان و قرر يراقب الديوك اول ما اذن الاذان صاح الديك الاول راح الفلاح قرب من الديك التاني و لقاه بيقول بصوت واطي.......................... كيرياليسون كيرياليسون:yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Coptic Man (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*نكته حلوة بجد يا دينا*


----------



## coptic hero (12 ديسمبر 2006)

دينا قال:


> فلاح اشتري ديكين كل يوم مع صوت الاذان يسمع صياح ديك و بعدين فكر هو ليه الديك التاني مبيصيحش؟؟؟؟؟؟
> راح صاحي يوم بدري قبل الاذان و قرر يراقب الديوك اول ما اذن الاذان صاح الديك الاول راح الفلاح قرب من الديك التاني و لقاه بيقول بصوت واطي.......................... كيرياليسون كيرياليسون:yahoo: :yahoo:



ههههههههه تحفه انتى لازم تبقى معايا باستمرار :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## دينا (12 ديسمبر 2006)

و علشان التشجيع واحده تانيه


واحده كانت بتحب ربنا اوي اوي و كل كلامها عن يسوع و طول ما بتتكلم تقول المخلص اتصلب علشاني و انا مستاهلش كان ليها جاره مفقوعه و مفروسه و كل ما تتكلم ترد عليها و تقول ما اتصلبش شبه له و في مره قالتلها اراهنك مفيش حاجه اسمها المصلوب و هو مبيردش عليكم في الصلا دي صدف فاتفقو ان المسيحيه هتصلي و تطلب من ربنا اكل 
و فعلا تاني يوم لقت كيس كبير علي الباب فيه اكل فقالت المجد لاسمك يا رب بصوت عالي جت جارتها قالتلها شوفي بقي انا الي جبت الحاجات دي و الفاتوره اهي عرفتي بقي ان مفيش مصلوب
ردت المسيحيه و قالت المجد ليك يا رب مرتين مش بس بعتت الاكل لا و الشيطان هو الي دفع تمنه :t33: :t33:


----------



## دينا (12 ديسمبر 2006)

وواحده علماشي 
ابونا كان راكب تاكسي و عمل حادثه و مات هو و السواق طلعو السما جه ملاك خد سواق التاكسي الاول و مشاه و دلعه اخر دلع و ابونا واقف مستني و بعدين جه لابونا ووداه حته كده مش اوي فابونا قال للملاك استني اكيد في حاجه غلط انا بروح الكنيسه كل يوم و بخدم ووو.....
الملاك قاله ايوه بس يا ابونا في وعظاتك الناس بتنام بينما السواق ده كل الي ركبو معاه كانوا بيصلو بحراره
:dance: :yahoo: :dance: :yahoo: :dance:


----------



## دينا (12 ديسمبر 2006)

واحد مبيروحش الكنيسه كتير قابله ابونا بالصدفه و سلم عليه و قاله يا ابني انت شب لازم تيجي الكنيسه و ضربله امثله مارجرجس و مارمينا و قاله لاز نسعي نبقي زيهم جند للمسيح
الولد قاله بس يا ابونا مانا جندي للمسيح 
ابونا :بس يبني انا مش بشوفك في الكنيسه الا في الاعياد
الولد: مانا في الخدمه السريه يا ابونا
:36_22_26:


----------



## coptic hero (12 ديسمبر 2006)

والله دمك شربات يا دينا :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## دينا (12 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي كتير هيرو بعض ما عندكم
                                                       :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## coptic hero (12 ديسمبر 2006)

دينا قال:


> ميرسي كتير هيرو بعض ما عندكم
> :t33: :t33: :t33:



اسلوبك جميل بيفكرنى بصديقتى الغاليه فراشه مسيحيه والله وحشتنى


----------



## coptic hero (12 ديسمبر 2006)

بيقولك حسنى مبارك ايام غزو الكويت راح يستقبل الجنود المصريين وهما راجعين فى المطار لقى اول عسكرى نازل يرشم الصليب والتانى والتالت المهم ما اطولش عليك ....قول طول ... قال يمكن اول طياره كانت كلها مسيحيين لحد ما لقى الخمسين طياره كلهم بيرشموا علامه الصليب استغرب جدا وراح مكلم الملك فهد وقالله هو فيه ايه يا جلاله الملك هم الامريكان خلوا العساكر بتوعنا مسيحيين ولا ايه قام الملك فهد قالله والمسيح الحى ما اعرف يا مبارك


----------



## coptic hero (12 ديسمبر 2006)

واحد قبل مايموت جمع ولاده التلاتة وحب يوصيهم يفضلوا ايد واحدة ،وأعطى لكبيرهم عود خشب كسره بسهوله أعطاه اتنين كسرهم بسهولة راح مديله خمسين عود الولد كسرهم بسهوله ابوهم قال لهم طالما معاكم البغل ده مافيش خوف عليكم


----------



## coptic hero (12 ديسمبر 2006)

واحد فرفور راح يحج رجع لاصحابه يحكيلهم قالوله عملت ايه قال لهم الفرفور ابدا نزلنا هناك عملنا رالى حوالين الكعبه وبعدين اخدنا ناشيورال درينك من بير زمزم وبعدين رمينا ليتل ستون على واحد اسمه ابليس غالبا فيه تاتش بينه ما بين ربنا


----------



## دينا (12 ديسمبر 2006)

طب خد دي بقه شديده اوي

كاهن و شيخ راكبين مع بعض عدو من قدام دير مارمينا فما كان من الكاهن الا وطي و رشم الصليب فالشيخ قاله ايه ده؟؟؟
رد: ماريمينا
شويتين تاني عدو من قدام كنيسه مارمرقس نفس الاكشن تاني و الشيخ سال للمره التانيه ايه ده
رد: مارمرقس
و شويه كمان كان كنيسه مارجرجس و برضه بعد السوال الرد كان :مارجرجس
عدت شويه و القسيس لقي الشيخ وقف العربيه و نزل ركع في الارض فنزله و قاله ايه خير يا شيخ
رد و قاله :مارسيدس عدت

:99:


----------



## coptic hero (12 ديسمبر 2006)

دينا قال:


> طب خد دي بقه شديده اوي
> 
> كاهن و شيخ راكبين مع بعض عدو من قدام دير مارمينا فما كان من الكاهن الا وطي و رشم الصليب فالشيخ قاله ايه ده؟؟؟
> رد: ماريمينا
> ...



انتى عسل بجد يخرب شيطانك:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*بجد تحفة يا دينا 

موضوع صليب سيدنا محمد كان محتاج همتك دى

عموماً شرفتى المنتدى وضحكتينا كتير*


----------



## دينا (12 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي يا جماعه خلاص اتنفخت و مش قادره اطلع من الباب علي العموم انا حصل عندي لبس:dntknw:  لاني لسه جديده هنا و المواضيع دخلت علي بعض كنت فاكره اني هناك يا جورج بس طلعت هنا لول تتعوض بقي:smil12: 
:99:


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (12 ديسمبر 2006)

دينا قال:


> ميرسي يا جماعه خلاص اتنفخت و مش قادره اطلع من الباب علي العموم انا حصل عندي لبس:dntknw:  لاني لسه جديده هنا و المواضيع دخلت علي بعض كنت فاكره اني هناك يا جورج بس طلعت هنا لول تتعوض بقي:smil12:
> :99:



من غير لبس ولا حاجة موضوع صليب سيدنا محمد كان بيعالج نفس الفكرة وكوبتك هيرو كان اقوى المشاركين معايا 
عموماً رابط الموضوع ده اهو 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11146


نحب كمان نعرف رايك فى موضوع رئيس مصر القادم وبنفس خفة الدم


----------



## coptic hero (12 ديسمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> من غير لبس ولا حاجة موضوع صليب سيدنا محمد كان بيعالج نفس الفكرة وكوبتك هيرو كان اقوى المشاركين معايا
> عموماً رابط الموضوع ده اهو
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11146
> 
> ...



ايه ده بقى يا عم جورج يا شكرى انت داخل تخطف :smil12: الزباين:smil12:  هى دى معامله اولاد نكته لبعضهم :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه  منور الموضوع يا عم جورج


----------



## دينا (12 ديسمبر 2006)

لا لا لا , مفيناش من خناق:kap:  نلعب سوا سوا كلنا و سكه ابو ريد كلها مسالك مدام في نفس المنتدي
:ura1:


----------



## coptic hero (12 ديسمبر 2006)

دينا قال:


> لا لا لا , مفيناش من خناق:kap:  نلعب سوا سوا كلنا و سكه ابو ريد كلها مسالك مدام في نفس المنتدي
> :ura1:



ايه يا بت يا دينا الشقاوة دى هة انا هلاقيها منك ولا من حبيبى جورج شكرى ولا من فراشه كلكم بصراحه خفه دم متناهيه


----------



## coptic hero (12 ديسمبر 2006)

ديه سورة جديده لقيوها من ساعتين فى احدى مغارات الواق الواق ولكن الواقيين الكفرة ما طلعوهاش غير من نص ساعه
نون خه لام رحمه للانام ........... تاكل بلحتين وتقوم تنام
وتشرب كاسين عرقى ............ علشان يحلا الكلام
وتعمل كمان مربى ................. وتبقى اخر تمام
خلقنا التمر والبلح .................. رحمه للانسان
يزيد قوة النكاح ................... للحور والولدان
ولما تدخل الجنه .................. عمرك ما هتنام
هاتاكل وتشرب .................. وتدلع النسوان
تطلب خمره تطلب مزه ........... هايجيبهالك الغلمان
بس بشرط انك تنكحهم .......... واللات هايكون فرحان
والملايكه كمان حواليك............ سقف وزيطه زهيصه كمان
تطلب فرخه تطلب بطه............. راح تلاقيها معاها حمام
يالا يا مؤمن اقتل اسرق .......... دى الجنه بتطلب شجعان
ونبيك واقف عالباب ............ واقف جنب اخوه رضوان
مستنى سيادتك من بدرى ..........داخل الجنه وبيك فرحان
تشرب ويسكى تشرب بيره .......... طبعا غير نهر الالبان

صدق اللات الحصين اله المسلمين المستضعفين
وبس خلاص على رأى شعبان
جميع حقوق النقل والاقتباس محفوظه لجميع الكفرة النصارى اللى انا منهم


----------



## coptic hero (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*حاجه تموت من الضحك*

حاجه تموت من الضحك وجدت فى احد المنتديات الاسلاميه مناقشه لموضوع فاطمه بنت اسد وهذا يبكى وليس يضحك كما هو مكتوب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عن إبن عباس قال[ لما ماتت فاطمة أم على بن أبىطالب ألبسها الرسول قميصه وإضطجع معها فى قبرها ]فقالوا ما رأيناك صنعت ما صنعت بهذه فقال : إنه لم يكن أحد بعد أبى طالب أبر بى منها إنما ألبستها قميصى لتكسى من حلل الجنة وإضطجعت معها ليهون عليها..( الإستيعاب فى معرفة الأصحاب لإبن عبد البر

المضحك هو ردهم على الشبهه حطط يحط محطوطا حطيطا طحطوحا ولا اقولكم اقرأو النص


المعنى اللغوى لكلمة إضطجع
ضجع :اصل بناء الفعل من الإضطجاع.ضجع يضجع ضجعاً وضجوعاً فهو ضاجع وقلما يستعمل
والإفتعال منه إضطجع يضطجع إضطجاعاً فهو مضطجع..وإضطجع :نام وقيل إستلقى ووضع جنبه بالأرض
وأضجعت فلاناً : إذ وضعت جنبه بالأرض,,وضجع وهو يضجع نفسه,,ورجل ضُجعة [ على وزن هُمزة]: أى يكثر الإضطجاع فهو كسلان
والمضاجع :جمع مضطجع قال الله عز وجل [ تتجافى جنوبهم عن المضاجع]أى تتجافى عن مضاجعها التى إضطجعت فيها
والإضطجاع فى السجود:-أن يتضام ويلصق صدره بالأرض وإذا قالوا صلى مضطجعاً معناه أن يضطجع على شقه الأيمن مستقبلاً القبلة
وفى الحديث [ كانت ضجعة الرسول أدما حشوها ليف]
والضجعة بالكسر من الإضطجاع وهو النوم
والمراد ما كان يضطجع عليه فيكون فى الكلام مضاف محذوف تقديره: كانت ذات ضجعته أو ذات إضطجاعه أدم حشوها ليف
وكل شئ تخفضه فقد أضجعته
والتضجيع فى الأمر : التقصير فيه
وضجع فى أمره وأضجع وأضجع :وهن
[ لسان العرب لإبن منظور]
ويفهم مما سبق أن المعنى العام للإضطجاع هو النوم أو الإستلقاء على الجنب


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (12 ديسمبر 2006)

هل لى ان ابدى تحفظ 
قبل  السنة ما تسوس 
واخلع باقى ضروسى 

هل لى ان ابدى الدهشة 
من غير زن ولا دوشة
واديك درس خصوصى 

يا عزيزى يا كوبتك هيرو 
ما لك بس بفرافيرو 
عقدته وجبتله نزلة 

كل الجبنة ومش عاجب 
خليكوا يا عم حبايب 
وبلاش حرب ومنزلة 

هو شال سيفه فى ايده 
شايلة فى قلبه ووريده 
واهو امر حبيبه رسوله

اما انت يا صاحبى فسيفك 
هو الكلمة اللى تباركك 
هو الكلمة اللى تدينك 

شايفك زودتها حبه 
وده كلام قيلوا بمحبه 
اوعك تزعل كده منى  

انا قصدى بس تخفف 
السخريه دى ليها ناس 
وانت استاذ بالفطرة 
ودماغك ده متكلف 
عمد عقلك وكلامك 
خلى مسيحك قدامك 
قبل ما تقول الكلمة

ولا تنسى ابداً دى الأيه ...... فى البدء كان الكلمة ​


----------



## *S.O.G* (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*باسم اللآب والابن والروح القدس.آمين.
رغم أن هذه الصفحة للمكبوتين فقط،ولكنّي أمام فيض محبة أخي وحبيبي(Coptic hero)لا أجد نفسي إلّا مضطرّاً لأن أشكره كل الشكر،اني سعيد بك أخي،وأرسل لك الآن قبلة روحيّة باسم يسوع المسيح على خدّك المبارك..
أعلم أنّك تعلم بأنه ليس نحن المتحدّثين بعد بل روح أبينا القدوس الذي في السماء..لهذا نشكر الرب كل حين على كلّ شيء!فيا أيها الحبيب:أُعطينا سلطان أن ندوس الشر منذ البدء،نعم منذ البدء*قال يسوع:أنا معكم منذ البدء،وقال:قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن!* وما علينا إلا أن نقبله ونستقبله بالايمان العامل بالمحبة،فيكتمل فرحنا بيسوع وحده،فهو لنا وهو حقّنا إنما علينا أن نقبله فقط بالايمان،فنحن هنا أشبه بالساتلايت(المستقبل)!
باسم يسوع أدعو كل مكبوت ومقهور هنا على هذه الصفحة أن يصلي بحرارة*هل فيكم محزون؟فليصلّ!*
الصلاة أقوى من الدعابات والقصص المضحكة،فللصلاة قوة عظيمة!
ربنا يحول حزنكم وكبتكم إلى فرح بدم يسوع فادينا الغالي،آميين.*


----------



## coptic hero (13 ديسمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> هل لى ان ابدى تحفظ
> قبل  السنة ما تسوس
> واخلع باقى ضروسى
> 
> ...




اخى الحبيب جدا جورج
الف مرحب يا جورج  .................ومليون سلام وقبله
دانت يابو شكرى    .................من الآعضاء الغاليه
ولو نكتى عاجباك ............... ... يبقى شرف ليه
وانا مش باسخرمنه................ ده فرافيرو غالى على
بس اختلاف الرأى...................لا يفسد للود قضيه
ولو زعلان يا فرافيرو ................يا سيدى حقك عليه
احنا ولاد راجل واحد................بس الفرقه جات م الحيه
ولو زعلان يا فرافيرو................ مش راح اشارك اى مشاركه
بس ترجع ليه الجبنه............. وتخليك ويا البسطرمه
وان كنت انت ماسك سيف.........انا مش عندى غير النكته
تزعل ازعل بس هاقولك...........غصب عنك احنا احباب
وكفايه شكرى اهو بهدلنى....... علشان خاطرك واحنا اصحاب
وهايدينى درس خصوصى........ ممكن يكسر كل ضروسى
وبيطلب اخفف تهريجى............وهو اللى مدرسلى دروسى 
عندك حق يا جورج بجد........... لازم اتعلم درس جديد
بس الاول عاوز اقول لك ...........انت وكل الاخوه معاك
لازم نضحك لازم نفرح............علشان قرب منا العيد
احنا بننسى كل ضغينه..........ودى تعاليم يسوع فادينا
لكن برضه نقاوم الكبت............. انشالله بنكته صغنونه


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (13 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> اخى الحبيب جدا جورج
> الف مرحب يا جورج  .................ومليون سلام وقبله
> دانت يابو شكرى    .................من الآعضاء الغاليه
> ولو نكتى عاجباك ............... ... يبقى شرف ليه
> ...




كل ما اود ان اقوله الأن اننى احبك يا كوبتك هيرو 
وكل ما اريده ان ترفرف رايه الحب فى جميع منتديات الكنيسة العربية 

كل ما نريده هو الحب والحب فقط


----------



## coptic hero (13 ديسمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> كل ما اود ان اقوله الأن اننى احبك يا كوبتك هيرو
> وكل ما اريده ان ترفرف رايه الحب فى جميع منتديات الكنيسة العربية
> 
> كل ما نريده هو الحب والحب فقط



يا نهارك مش معدى يعنى انت صاحبى ومكنتش بتحبنى  ماشى يا عم :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## coptic hero (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*موقف حقيقى*

هذة القصه حقيقيه حكاها لى قريب عجوز 
فى اوائل الخمسينيات طفله مريضه فقيره كانت تطلب من امها قائله ماما انا عاوزة اخف واشفى فتقول لها امها دوائك محتاج جنيه ولا نملكه ربنا يبعت وتظل الطفله ببراءه تطلب من امها كل يوم وتسمع نفس الرد حتى جاء يوم احضرت الطقله ظرف جواب وكتبت رساله الى الله قائله يا ربى يسوع المسيح انا بنتك ومريضه ومحتاجه جنيه علشان اخف وابقى حلوة وماما بتقول لى كل ما اسئلها ان انت يا بابا يسوع هاتبعت لى الجنيه علشان احنا فقرا وقفلت الظرف وكتبت عليه يصل ليد بابا يسوع .
البوسطجى لقى الجواب فأستغرب جدا وكان مسيحى ففتح الخطاب وقرأ ما فيه وتحرك قلبه لبراءه الطفله فقعرض الخطاب على زملائه فجمعوا للبنت كل ما فى جيوبهم ولكن لم يكمل الجنيه فكان كل ما جمعوه 99 قرش فوضعهم البوسطجى فى ظرف وذهب للبنت على عنوانها وقال لها جايلك جواب من ربنا ومشى بعد فترة لقى جواب تانى لبابا يسوع ففتحه لقى البنت كاتبه اشكرك يا بابا يسوع انك ارسلت لى الفلوس واحب اقولك انا شفيت وتانى مرة لما تبعت فلوس ابقى هاتها بنفسك احسن الجنيه سرقوا منه قرش فى البوسته


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (13 ديسمبر 2006)

قصة رائعة وذكرتنى كثيراً بنكتة شهيرة عن صدام حسين 

تقول النكتة التى اوردتها فى سلسلة مقالات عن صدام حسين 
لقد بلغ الجوع والفاقة شيئاً عظيماً بين العراقيين بينما يتنعم صدام وكلابه ومرتزقته الانتهازيين بسعة وبذخ في العيش. فكر أحد العراقيين المسحوقين في كتابة رسالة استرحام إلى رب العباد، ذلك من شدة اليأس وبئس الحال. فكتب في رسالته بأنه لا يجد مأكل ولا مشرب وقد ضاقت به السبل وطفح الكيل لشدة الجوع والظلم معاً. وطلب عبد الله المسكين ملتمساً في استرحامه من الباري عز وجل أن يكرمه مليون دينار ليأكل هو عياله وليسد النفقات المستحقة بذمته، وفعلاً أرسل الرسالة التي قد وصلت إلى قسم التوزيع في دائرة البريد المركزي، تذكر عامل الرقابة السياسية الذي يقرأ رسائل الناس الشخصية كما هو معمول به في العراق بأن الطاغية صدام قد أمر بتحويل كل الرسائل ذات الطابع الديني له شخصياً ليقف بنفسه على ما يجري في العراق، قرأ صدام الرسالة التي أثارت لغتها في الاستعطاف والشكوى بعض من مشاعره وقال لمرافقه أن يرسل ربع مليون دينار لهذا العراقي الفقير، الذي سيحكي للناس عن كرمنا وحبنا للشعب وهذه أحسن دعاية لي في مثل هذه الظروف، لم يصدق العراقي المسكين عيناه عندما أستلم الرد على رسالته ومبلغ الربع مليون دينار، فأكل وشرب حتى شبع ثم لم ينس أن يشكر ربه رب الفقراء والمحتاجين على نعمته وعطفه، فبدأ بكتابة رسالة شكر قال فيها: إلى الله رب العالمين - أما بعد، أشكرك كثيراً ربي على إرسالك مليون دينار التي وكما يبدو أنك أرسلتها بواسطة القصر الجمهوري حيث يسكن هناك كبير الحرامية والمحتالين في هذا البلد، فقد سرق مني ثلاثة أرباع مكرمتكم وأرسل لي ربعها فقط. لذا أرجو في المرات القادمة إرسال مساعداتكم مباشرة للناس.


----------



## coptic hero (13 ديسمبر 2006)

انت فكرتنى بنكته على صدام 
بيقولك يا عم جورج واحده خبطت بعربيتها عربيه واحد غلبان عراقى فنزل يزعق ويشتم قالت له انت بتشتم طيب خد نمرة تليفون جوزى وهو هايصلحاهلك تانى يوم الراجل اتصل فرد عليه جوزها وقال له انت بتشتم مراتى ده انا هاعمل واسوى فيك انت تعرف انا مين قال له لا قال له انكتب لك تموت انا صدام رد عليه الراجل الغلبان وانت تعرف انا مين صدام قال له لا الغلبان قاله الحمد لله انكتب لى عمر جديد وقفل السكه


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (13 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه جميل جدا بس انا معرفش نكت تسلم ايدكم و استمرو عوزين نضحك


----------



## coptic hero (14 ديسمبر 2006)

sousan قال:


> عجبا اخي اذ قال القران ان الله ارسل كلمته وروحه الي بطن العذراء هل هناك اكثر من ذلك عجبا
> ولو قلت ليك انتي وكلامك واحد وانتي وروحك واحد هتقول ليا عجبا
> ولو قلت ليك هذا ابن النيل هتقول لي عجبا هل النيل له ولد عجبا
> ولو قلت لك اني بنت ربنا هتقولي وربنا اتجوز امك عجبا
> ...



مرحبا بك عضوا جديدا سوزان وتعبيرك حلو قوى منتظرين المزيد


----------



## coptic hero (14 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmrlovejesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه جميل جدا بس انا معرفش نكت تسلم ايدكم و استمرو عوزين نضحك



مرمر نورتى الموضوع المهم مش تحفظى نكته الآهم لما موقف يضحكك او يؤثر فيك ترجميه هنا على طول وهى دى اللى هاتبقى نكته 
بيقول لك واحد بلدياتنا صور مراته فى الهرم وهى راكبه حمار راح باعت الصورة للبلد وكتب تحتها ملحوظه زوجتى هى اللى فوق


----------



## ارووجة (14 ديسمبر 2006)

مرسي ليك على الموضوع الجميل ده

ومرسي ليكم على نكتكم الجميلةةةةة



ودي   نكتة



وحدة تخينة كثير كثير مش عارفين يوزنوها علشان الميزان كل مرة ينكسر جابوا احدث ميزان من برة وقالوا خلص بدنا نعرف وزنها , بعد ما طلعت على الميزان الميزان اطلع ورقة مكتوب عليها " لو سمحتوا يا جماعة واحد واحد بالدور"


----------



## tina_tina (14 ديسمبر 2006)

تحفة يا ارووجة 
الموضوع لذيذ 
هبقى اشوفة من الاول وابقى ارد


----------



## coptic hero (14 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههه ايه ده يا فراشه 
كنتى مخبيه المواهب دى فين دانتى عفريته وانا ماعرفش


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*من المعروف في العراق أنه لايشغل منصب مدير الإذاعة والتلفزيون إلا واحد من المنافقين المتزلفين الذين يتمسحون بأذيال صدام ويمجدونه، وفي أحد الأيام طلب صدام من مدير الإذاعة والتلفزيون أن يقدم له جدول البرامج الأسبوعي للبث التلفزيوني، جاءه المدير وقال: سيدي نظرا لطلبات الجمهور المتكررة لقد وضعنا هذا الجدول اليومي التالي، يبدأ الإرسال الساعة 4 عصرا بذكر من مُحكم كتاب العزيز القدير، وفي الساعة 4:15 أفلام كارتون للأعزاء الطلائع بعنوان (القائد صدام يصارع الجبابرة)، ثم في الساعة 5 برنامج (القائد صدام وبراعم الثورة)، وفي الساعة 6 موجز الأنباء ثم في الساعة 6:30 برنامج أناشيد القائد يتبعها صور من معركة قادسية صدام المجيدة لحين نشرة الأخبار المفصلة التي تبدأ في الساعة 8 وتنتهي في الساعة 11 والتي تشمل زيارات سيادتكم الميدانية ولقاءاتكم مع المسؤولين التي يترقبها المواطنون على أحر من الجمر يوميا. ثم يعقبها برنامج شعراء القائد المفدى لحين موعد الفيلم اليومي في منتصف الليل (الأيام الطويلة) الذي يوثق مسيرتكم المجيدة والذي لن يمله المشاهدين أبدا. ثم يلي الفيلم البرنامج اليومي الجديد (من أقوال وحكم القائد) وبعدها نختتم الارسال في الساعة 2 بعد منتصف الليل بآيات معطرة من القرآن الكريم، وإستطرد المدير المنافق قائلا: سيدي سوف أقوم شخصيا باعداد مفاجأت وبرامج جديدة لسيادتكم لتمديد فترة البث حتى الصباح الباكر حتى يقدر العراقيين الذين يعملون ليل نهار في كسب رزقهم أن يروك ويسمعوك في كل وقت وكل لحظة. أبدى صدام الرضى والإرتياح من هذا المدير المتفاني في خدمته وقال له: وإذا طلب منك الجمهور العراقي أن يراني أكثر من هذا فأنا على إستعداد لتعلم تجويد القرآن وتقديم الفترة الدينية كذلك!!.*


----------



## coptic hero (14 ديسمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> *من المعروف في العراق أنه لايشغل منصب مدير الإذاعة والتلفزيون إلا واحد من المنافقين المتزلفين الذين يتمسحون بأذيال صدام ويمجدونه، وفي أحد الأيام طلب صدام من مدير الإذاعة والتلفزيون أن يقدم له جدول البرامج الأسبوعي للبث التلفزيوني، جاءه المدير وقال: سيدي نظرا لطلبات الجمهور المتكررة لقد وضعنا هذا الجدول اليومي التالي، يبدأ الإرسال الساعة 4 عصرا بذكر من مُحكم كتاب العزيز القدير، وفي الساعة 4:15 أفلام كارتون للأعزاء الطلائع بعنوان (القائد صدام يصارع الجبابرة)، ثم في الساعة 5 برنامج (القائد صدام وبراعم الثورة)، وفي الساعة 6 موجز الأنباء ثم في الساعة 6:30 برنامج أناشيد القائد يتبعها صور من معركة قادسية صدام المجيدة لحين نشرة الأخبار المفصلة التي تبدأ في الساعة 8 وتنتهي في الساعة 11 والتي تشمل زيارات سيادتكم الميدانية ولقاءاتكم مع المسؤولين التي يترقبها المواطنون على أحر من الجمر يوميا. ثم يعقبها برنامج شعراء القائد المفدى لحين موعد الفيلم اليومي في منتصف الليل (الأيام الطويلة) الذي يوثق مسيرتكم المجيدة والذي لن يمله المشاهدين أبدا. ثم يلي الفيلم البرنامج اليومي الجديد (من أقوال وحكم القائد) وبعدها نختتم الارسال في الساعة 2 بعد منتصف الليل بآيات معطرة من القرآن الكريم، وإستطرد المدير المنافق قائلا: سيدي سوف أقوم شخصيا باعداد مفاجأت وبرامج جديدة لسيادتكم لتمديد فترة البث حتى الصباح الباكر حتى يقدر العراقيين الذين يعملون ليل نهار في كسب رزقهم أن يروك ويسمعوك في كل وقت وكل لحظة. أبدى صدام الرضى والإرتياح من هذا المدير المتفاني في خدمته وقال له: وإذا طلب منك الجمهور العراقي أن يراني أكثر من هذا فأنا على إستعداد لتعلم تجويد القرآن وتقديم الفترة الدينية كذلك!!.*



ههههههههههه حلوة
على فكرة صدام كان عنده استعداد يتحول للحاله السائله
علشان يعرف يمشى فى المواسير وكل واحد بيغسل وشه يشوفه 
جميله يا جورج :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## coptic hero (14 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *
> 
> ميرسى يا فندم من بعض ما عندكمممممم
> 
> ...



اولا الموضوع موضوعك يا اظرف فراشه 
ثانيا اى نكته هاتحطيها هايبقى ليها رد وكله من ده :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## *S.O.G* (14 ديسمبر 2006)

اقروا حبايبي النكتة دي وانشالله تعجبكو:
مرّة في واحد بيقول لرفيقو:أنا مش قادر أنام خالص،أظلّ قلقان ومش قادر أغمّض عيوني!
فأشارلو رفيقو وقالّو:جرّب الوسيلة دي:عدّ لل500 ببطىء وإمعان،تنعس،وتنام!
راح الأول تلقّح في سريرو وابتدا يعدّ:
1-2-3-4..............................
494-495-496..!
فنعس جداً ،فقام غسّل وجهه ورجع يكمّل العدّ لل500!!!
سلام يا صحاب.


----------



## coptic hero (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*S.O.G* قال:


> اقروا حبايبي النكتة دي وانشالله تعجبكو:
> مرّة في واحد بيقول لرفيقو:أنا مش قادر أنام خالص،أظلّ قلقان ومش قادر أغمّض عيوني!
> فأشارلو رفيقو وقالّو:جرّب الوسيلة دي:عدّ لل500 ببطىء وإمعان،تنعس،وتنام!
> راح الأول تلقّح في سريرو وابتدا يعدّ:
> ...



اكيد ده قريب الراجل اللى حبكت معاه يولع سيجاره الفجر وقلب الشقه على كبريت ما فيش نزل يلف للصبح كل المحلات قافله رجع حزين وطفى الشمعه ونام


----------



## sousan (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*الرب راعي*



coptic hero قال:


> حاجه تموت من الضحك وجدت فى احد المنتديات الاسلاميه مناقشه لموضوع فاطمه بنت اسد وهذا يبكى وليس يضحك كما هو مكتوب
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> عن إبن عباس قال[ لما ماتت فاطمة أم على بن أبىطالب ألبسها الرسول قميصه وإضطجع معها فى قبرها ]فقالوا ما رأيناك صنعت ما صنعت بهذه فقال : إنه لم يكن أحد بعد أبى طالب أبر بى منها إنما ألبستها قميصى لتكسى من حلل الجنة وإضطجعت معها ليهون عليها..( الإستيعاب فى معرفة الأصحاب لإبن عبد البر
> ...



*احنا مسحنا حي وال محمد نبيهم ميت والحكمة تقول الحي ابقي من الميت فايهما احق بالاتباع الحي ام الميت واللبيب بالاشارة يفهموا:yahoo: *


----------



## coptic hero (15 ديسمبر 2006)

امين لمين امين يعنى حقا بالقبطى وياريت حد مسلم يقول لى معنى كلمه امين بعد كل ايه عندهم علشان تعرفوا ان كاتب الانجيل قبطى وهو بحيرة


----------



## tina_tina (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*اضحكوا شوية*

أتنين مسلمين محمد و إبراهيم تايهين فى الصحرا وجعانين
فجاه لقو كنيسه
إبراهيم قال لمحمد أنا هأقول لهم إني اسمي جرجس
ومحمد قال له لا يا عم .. أنا هاقول اسمي محمد
فسألهم القسيس عن الاسم
فقال إبراهيم اسمي جرجس ومحمد قال اسمي محمد
فقال القسيس احضرو الطعام لمحمد
و قولو لجرجس نحنو اليوم صائمون​​............ ......... ......... ......... ......... ..  ​​​واحد أخنف حظه وحش قوي
وقع في حفره
و فضل مستني لغاية ما واحد جه
و على حظه كان أخنف برضه
الأخنف اللي فوق قال ... استنى شوية .. حاطنّنعك دنوأتي
قاله نببنا يخننيك بسنعة .. قال له
و كمان بتتنيأ ؟؟؟
طب شوف مين حيطننعكّ
​............ ......... ......... ......

مرة اثنين عندهم كلاب صيد
صاحب الكلب الأول أول ما يضرب طلقة من البندقية
يجرى الكلب ويروح يجيب الفريسة
و الثاني أول ما يضرب الطلقة كلبه يكّش
فنصحه صاحبة انه يروح أفراح في الأرياف، فالكلب هيتعود على صوت الرصاص
راح الأرياف وفضل يحضر في أفراح لمدة 6 شهور
وبعدين رجع يصطاد، راح ضارب طلقة من البندقية
راح الكلب وقف على رجله وقعد يزغرد​​............ ......... ......... ......... ..... ​
واحد سكران كان بيعاكس وحدة وحشة اوي بالليل
فكان بيقول لها يا وحشة يا وحشة
راحت ملتفتة ليه وقالت له يا سكران
راح قايل لها طب أنا سكران حفوق بكرة .. وانتي ؟؟؟؟؟​​ ............ ......... ......... ......... ......... ......... ......... ......... ....

دكتور بيعمل عملية في مخ مريض وطلّع المخ وحطة في الصينية جنبه
وشغال في الـجـمـجـمـة شوية ودخلت قطة وكلت المخ
الدكتور احتار ملقاش غير جوز الجزمة حطها في الجـمـجـمـة وقفل
وبعد كام سنة سأله واحد زميلة بيقول له أخبار مريضك بتاع الجزمة ايه ؟؟
رد علية وقال له عقبال أملتك دا بقي الوزير بتاعنا​​[FONT=Times New
 Roman]............ ......... ......... ......... ........[/FONT] ​
واحد كسلان أتحكم عليه بالإعدام بدفنه في حفره
فقالوا له نفسك في أيه قبل الموت
قال نفسي أشرب قالوا له قوم أشرب
قال لسه حقوم اردم يا جدع​​............ ......... ......... ......... ......... ......... ​

واحده ست مسكت حرامي في المطبخ
فقالت لابنها روح إنده أبوك من على القهوة
جه أبوه، ولما فتح المطبخ لقي الحرامي صغيّر فقال له أنت اسمك إيه ؟
قالوا كريم ،فقعد يضرب فيه لحد ما عجنه
تاني يوم الست بتفتح باب المطبخ لقيت حرامي
قالت لابنها روح يا وله نادي أبوك من على القهوة
جه الراجل ولما دخل المطبخ لقي واحد طول بعرض
بص لمراته وقال لها امال فين كريم ؟​​............ ......... ......... ......... ......... ... ​
عيلين صغيرين ماشيين
فالشارع لقوا قطة فالاول قال للتاني أنا هاخد القطة دي أربيها
التاني قالوه ماينفعش كدة تجيبلك أمراض اغسلها الأول
تاني يوم جه الولد بيعيط
و بيقول لصاحبه القطة ماتت و أنت السبب أنت اللي قولتلي اغسلها
صاحبه قاله ماتت و أنت بتغسلها
قاله لا ماتت و أنا بعصرها​​............ ......... ......... ......... ... ​
اثنين أغبياء فى طياره معديه الأول قال إنها طياره الرئيس
فقال الثاني إنها مش طياره الرئيس
الأول والله دى طياره الرئيس
الثاني لا مش طياره الرئيس
فاتفقو أي حد معدى يسالوه فعدى واحد فسألوه دي طياره الرئيس
فقالهم يا اغبياء طياره الرئيس بيمشي وراها موتوسكلات​​​[FONT=Times New

 Roman]............ ......... ......... ......... ......... ... [/FONT]​

واحد قالو له الحق مراتك قاعدة مع صاحبك في البستان
راح جاري ورجع على طول وقال لهم هم شجرتين عملتوهم بستان
والراجل طلع لا صاحبي ولا اعرفو​​............ ......... ......... ......... ..... ​
وحده تقول لزوجها ادبح خروفين بمناسبة مرور 25 سنه على زواجنا
قال زوجها طيب و إيه ذنب الخروفين في غلطه أنا ارتكبتها من 25 سنه​............ ......... ......... ......... .​


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> أتنين مسلمين محمد و إبراهيم تايهين فى الصحرا وجعانين
> فجاه لقو كنيسه
> إبراهيم قال لمحمد أنا هأقول لهم إني اسمي جرجس
> ومحمد قال له لا يا عم .. أنا هاقول اسمي محمد
> ...



تحفه وخصوصا بتاعه الزغاريد ههههه:yahoo: 
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*للشعب المصرى عادة غريبة الا وهى حبه الكبير لقضاء حاجته فى الشارع ( وما ادرك ما قضاء الحاجة فى الشارع ) 
تجد الرجل وقد ولى ظهره للمارين واعطى وجهه للحائط وفتح سراوله بلا حياء واخذ يلبنى نداء الطبيعة فى رضى واستمتاع دون احساس بفداحة ما يرتكبه فى حق نفسة وفى حق بيئته وفى حق اى فتاه ابتسم لها الحظ ومرت من هذا الطريق 
ويقولون ان الدول المنافسة لنا وقت خوضنا لسباق الدول المختارة لتنظيم مونديال 2010 ( مونديال الصفر الشهير ) قد قاموا بتصوير المصريين فى اوضاع مُخجلة وهم يقضون حاجتهم فى الشوارع يصنعون الخرائط على الأرصفة 
الغاية 
يقولون ان احد الرؤساء الأجانب حضر إلى مصر واصر رئيسنا المحبوب على ان يأخذ الرجل لفة ليريه القاهرة المعاصرة 
ولكن الرجل كلما صار فى مكان راى احد المصريين وهو يقضى حاجاته فيشمئز ويخرج مسدسه ويقتل المصرى 
ويقال انه قتل عدد كبير من المصريين فى هذا اليوم 
وكله تحت سمع وبصر الرئيس المحبوب 
لكن لا تظلموا رئيسنا فقد قرر الأنتقام وذهب لدولة الرئيس القاتل وسأله ان يأخذه لفة فى دولته 
لكن رئيسنا بعد ان اخذ يلف اليوم كله لم يجد احد يقضى حاجاته ال انه وبعد نهاية اليوم وبعد ان فقد الأمل وجد احدهم فتظاهر بالأشمئزاز واخرج مسدسه وقتل الرجل 

اليوم التالى 
المانشيت الرئيسى : مقتل السفير المصرى فى ..........*​


----------



## coptic hero (16 ديسمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> *للشعب المصرى عادة غريبة الا وهى حبه الكبير لقضاء حاجته فى الشارع ( وما ادرك ما قضاء الحاجة فى الشارع )
> تجد الرجل وقد ولى ظهره للمارين واعطى وجهه للحائط وفتح سراوله بلا حياء واخذ يلبنى نداء الطبيعة فى رضى واستمتاع دون احساس بفداحة ما يرتكبه فى حق نفسة وفى حق بيئته وفى حق اى فتاه ابتسم لها الحظ ومرت من هذا الطريق
> ويقولون ان الدول المنافسة لنا وقت خوضنا لسباق الدول المختارة لتنظيم مونديال 2010 ( مونديال الصفر الشهير ) قد قاموا بتصوير المصريين فى اوضاع مُخجلة وهم يقضون حاجتهم فى الشوارع يصنعون الخرائط على الأرصفة
> الغاية
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يسامحك يا جورج سكتت دهرا ونطقت كفرا ههههه:yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## *S.O.G* (16 ديسمبر 2006)

اقروا النكت التالية وانشالله تتبسموا عليها..:
______________________________
1-عجوز خرفانة ماشية بالصحرا طارت فوقها هيليكوبتر فقالت الله يخليلنا الحكومة،حتى البر حطولنا فيها مراوح!
وبعد شويّة لقت صرصور ..أكلتو..وقالت:الله يعزّ الحكومة حتّى البلح حطّولنا فيه مايونييييز!
=====================================
2-عجوز بائسة،راحت المقبرة...لييه؟
علشان تلاقي قطع غيار!
=====================================
3-سكران مات أبوه،ودّاه لمغسلة الأموات وقال لهم:غسيل وكيّ مستعجل!
======================================
4-واحد غبي،راح الحج ورجع،لييه؟
تذكّر أنو مش مسلم!
=======================================
5-واحد غبي جن لييه؟
حطّوه بغرفة مدوّرة وقالو له:استخبي بالزاوية!
=======================================
6-واحد اختصاصه قتال شوارع...طلع مرّة على الرصيف...أكل قتلة!
======================================
7-إيه وجه الشبه بين أمريكا والبامبرز؟؟؟
اثنينهم مسيطرين على الوضع تمام!!!
======================================
8-مرّة واحد بلع بشكير*منشفة*...نشف ريقو!
=====================================
9-مرّة واحد واقف براس الشارع...نطحو!
=====================================
10-واحد راح السودان بالليل مالقاش حد!
======================================
11-دجاجة شربت مي مغلية جابت بيض مسلووق!
=====================================
12-دجاجة استحمّت بشامبو ضد القشرة..جابت بيض بلا قشر!
======================================
13-محشش حابّ يعمل مفاجأة لمراتو...طلّقها!
======================================
14-محشش دق على باب مطعم بالليل وسألهم:عندكم عشا؟؟؟
قالولو أيوا عندنا،فقالّهم:ليش ما عزمتمونيييش؟
======================================
15-مدرّس كيمياء رزقه الله ولد..سماه سامي أكسيد الكربون!
======================================
16-سوداني مفلسف سألوه:ايه بتعمل أوّل ما تفيق من النوم؟
قال لهم:باخد قسط من الراحة.....!
=======================================
17-صيني تزوج صينية جابوا دزينة ملاعق!
======================================
18-محشش يسأل محشش لو صحيت ولقيت نفسك ميت وش تسوي؟
قال والله لأنهبل!
=====================================
19-واحد ندل كتييير،سلّموه منصب مدير مدرسة أيتام...
خاطب طلّابه الأيتام وقال لهم:بكرا اجتماع الآباء،أوعكو حدّ ما يجيب أهله معاه بكره!
======================================
20-ندل عاوز يهدي أغنية،فقال:بهدي أغنية بابا فين لكل أيتام العالم!!!
======================================
21-ندل كبير تسلّم رئاسة مدرسة للمعاقين جسديّاً،قام وضع بالبرنامج أول نصف ساعة رياضة صباحية نطّ حواجز!!!
================================================================
22-ثلاث أنذال شافو عجوز..
قال الأول شوفوا ما أنذلني..وراح مفشكلها
قال الثاني:أنا أنذل، وراح دايس عليها
قال الثالث:أنا أنذل منكم،لأنو دي أمّي!!!
================================================================
23-واحد درويش ركب تاكسي،طلعت الفاتورة 50 جنيه،قال الدرويش لصاحب التاكسي:ما معيش إلّا 40،فغضب عليه السوّاق...فاستدرك الدرويش الموقف وقاللو:رجّعني للورا ب10 جنيه!
================================================================
24-عجوز مسلمة بتستدفي على النار فصاحت من الفرحة:الله لا يحرمنا إياها دنيا وآخرة بجاه النبي يا حقّ!
================================================================
25- اثنين صلع  اتحدى الأول الثاني قام الثاني قاللو:موافق بس بدون شدّ شعر....!
=================================================================
26-واحد كسوول راح للحلّاق فسأله الحلّاق:شعر ولّا ذقن؟ أجابه:دقن! قاللو الحلّاق:ارفع راسك...فقال له الكسول بتذمّر:خلّيها شعر أحسن!
==================================================================
27-ثلاثة أشخاص كسوليييييييييييين جداً،حُكم عليهم بالإعدام لأنهم بيعرقلوا تطوّر البلد،فقال القاضي في نفسه:لازم أُصلح واحد منهم على الأقل حتى يقولو عني قاضي صالح!!
وقت المحاكمة،....
سأل القاضي الأوّل:اذا قدرت تمشيلي خطوتين بهمّة ونشاط هأعفي عنّك!
أجابه:يا ظالم!عاوزني أقتل نفسي ويتسرّع قلبي ويضيق نفسي؟؟؟اشنقني أحسن ياظالم! ...فشنقوه
قال القاضي للثاني:امشي خطوة بعفي عنّك.
قال الكسول:اشنقني أحسن ،فكمان شنقوه!
سأل القاضي الأخير وقال له:أنا عاوزك تعيش...امشي قد حبّة الرز وبعفي عنّك تماماً
الكسوول راح غرقااااااااااااااااااااااااااان بالتفكيييييييير،وبعد زمن طويل قال للقاضي:طيّب،بس قصدك رز طويل ولّا رز قصييير؟؟؟
===================================================================
28-واحد طلع الدرج وعاوز يرمي نفسه وينتحر،فشافه واحد وقاللو:إنت بتعمل إيييه؟ قاللو:أنا عاوز انتحر،اتركني..
قاللو:اذا عاوز تنتحر روح ارمي نفسك من سطح البناية اللي جنبنا،مش من الدرج!
فقاللو الأول:الله يخرب بيتك..إنت عاوز تقتلني؟
=====================================================================
29-اثنين محكومين بالاعدام،الأول خيّروه بطريقة اعدامه فقال لهم:المقصلة..!
حط راسو تحت شفرة المقصلة،ولما نزلت علّقت فوق،فأعفو عنه...وهو رايح مبسوط قال لرفيقو:قول لهم أنا عاوز أنعدم بالمقصلة،فأجابه:لا لا لا ،أنا شفتها منزوعة.!
=====================================================================
30- واحد محشش طلع لبيتو شاف أمّه بتتحرق بالنار،فصاحلها:عن جد.. منوّرة اليوم يا حجّة..!!
=====================================================================
31-واحد أهبل وقع على الدرج...راح للدكتور..فعطاه مرهم وقال له:ادهن مكان الإصابة كل يوم بتشفى بإذن الرب يسوع المسيح.
راح هذا الأهبل ما انشفاش..ليييه؟
لأنه كان كل يوم يدهن الدرج بالمرهم*مكان الإصابة*
======================================================================
ها ها هااااااااااا........
انشالله عجبوكوا،انتظروا المزيد بإذن الرب...ربنا يبارك حياتكم باسم يسوع المسيح مخلّص العالم الوحييييد.آميين.
______________________________________________________________________
______________________________________________________________________


----------



## *S.O.G* (16 ديسمبر 2006)

أوأووه!آسف يا جماعة،حطّيت النكت مرّتين!!!


----------



## coptic hero (17 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *واحد واقف أمام محل عصير ومعهوش غير 25قرش قال اشرب عصير ولا اركب الأوتوبيس لو ركبت الأوتوبيس يا هقف يا هقعد، لو وقفت مش مشكله لو قعدت هقعد جنب راجل أو ست، لو, راجل مش مشكله لوست يا هتبقي حلوه أو وحشه، لو وحشه مش مشكله لو حلوه هطلبها للجواز، لو رفضت مش مشكله لو وافقت هدفع لها مهر وشبكه وهتخلف عيال ياخدو فلوسي ويطلعوا عيني، وعلي إيه مشرب عصير أحسن.​*



حلوة يا فراشه 
طبعا العصير احسن بس لو شرب عصير يبقى قصب ولا برتقال لو قصب ممكن يبقى فيه شوائب ولو برتقال يبقى فيه بذر يبقى ما يشغلش بالنا بالربع جنيه بتاعه احسن 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*S.O.G* قال:


> أوأووه!آسف يا جماعة،حطّيت النكت مرّتين!!!



حلوين اوى يا اس او جى بس حاول تصغر الخط شويه


----------



## coptic hero (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*صلوا من أجل اخونا الحبيب ماى روك *


----------



## coptic hero (18 ديسمبر 2006)

كنت فى موضوع سورة القنبله والسكين حين تذكرت نكته عن ميدو
بتقول النكته ان محمد يوم القيامه بعد ما اخذ صابونه طلب من الله ان يلبى له طلب اخير وهو ان يشترك فى حساب أمته التى اضلها وخصوصا الحريم فمسك اول واحده طلعت ياسمين الخيام قالت له انا كنت باغنيلك قالها برضه مغنيه كافرة ونظر للملائكه وقال لهم خدوها على حجرة النار جاب التانيه طلعت ام قرفه قالت له انت شقيتنى نصين قال للملايكه دى كانت بتقاومنى خدوها على غرفه الشعراوى فى النار تالت واحده طلعت فيفى عبده قال لها انت راقصه ضحكت فيفى عبده ضحكه مثيره تعبته جدا قام شاخط فى الملايكه وقال لهم اعطوها مفتاح اوضتى


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*ودول عشان خاطر صاحبى وحبيبى كوبتك هيرو 
وبرضة مقدماً على روح شهيد الديكاتاتورية ... الزعيم المفدى صدام حسين 

1- زار صدام في أحد الأيام أحد المدارس الابتدائية وقد دأب على ذلك للتلذذ برؤية ضحاياه وهم في مقتبل العمر على ما يُعتقد، وعلى سبيل زيادة جرعات التلذذ قرر صدام أن يسأل أحد التلاميذ أن يعطيه مثالاً عن معنى كلمة "مأساة".
أجابه أحد التلاميذ قائلاً: إذا كان أحد أصدقائي يلعب بقرب سياج المدرسة ووقع عليه السياج ومات فستكون هذه مأساة.
قال له صدام: لا هذا حادث عرضي وليس مأساة.
رفع طفل آخر إصبعه بأدب وقال: إذا وقع جدار المدرسة على عدد كبير من التلاميذ والمعلمة معهم وماتوا جميعاً فهذه مأساة.
قال صدام: لا هذه ليست مأساة بل خسارة كبيرة.
هنا رفع أحد الأطفال الأذكياء يده للإجابة وقال: لو شاءت الأقدار أن تنفجر قنبلة في قاعة الاجتماع في القصر الجمهوري ومات جميع الوزراء وأنت معهم فهذه ستكون مأساة فعلاً.
أجاب صدام وقد علت شفتيه ابتسامة ساخرة وقال: عظيم جداً ولماذا تعتبر هذه مأساة؟ 
فرد الطفل النبيه: لأن ذلك لن يكون حادثاً عرضياً ولن يكون خسارة كبيرة!!

2- في أحد المؤتمرات الطبية العالمية، بدأ الاطباء الجراحين بالتباهي بإنجازاتهم العلمية. فالبريطاني أشاد بتقدم بلاده في زراعة القلب والألماني شرح إبداعاته في زراعة الأطراف كذلك الروسي تباهى في تقدمهم في زراعة العيون، أما الأمريكي فأدهش الكثير عندما فصح عن توصلهم ولأول مرة في التاريخ لطريقة في زراعة مخ قرد في رأس إنسان ولو أنه لم يكتب للمريض العيش أكثر من ثلاثة سنوات، جاء الدور للجراح العراقي الذي قلل من أهمية الإنجاز الأمريكي عندما أكد أنه وطاقمه الطبي استطاعوا زراعة دماغ حمار في رأس إنسان، تعالت صيحات الدهشة والإعجاب في قاعة الاجتماع لهذا الإنجاز العلمي الرفيع وسأله الجراح الأمريكي بلهفة: وهل عاش المريض طويلاً؟ فأجابه الطبيب العراقي بثقة: نعم، لقد عاش طويلاً وأصبح رئيساً للجمهورية كذلك!!*


----------



## coptic hero (18 ديسمبر 2006)

حلوين يا جو :smil12:


----------



## coptic hero (19 ديسمبر 2006)

عجبتنى كلمه لواحد من اللا دينيين هانقلها لكم ورزقى على الله وده الرابط http://ladeeni.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=173497
 كنّا نتحدث ذات يوم انا وزملائي التدريسيين في الجامعة عن السؤال الازلي الذي يطرح في كل مكان "ماذا سيحدث لو ان محمد بعث في زماننا" ولانهم لايعرفون بانني ملحد ولكن يشكون بكوني علماني...فانا دائماً اختار السكوت والسماع لاراء هؤلاء المؤمنين
قال احدهم لو ان محمد بعث في زماننا لصار العرب اعظم امة في الوقت الحاضر ولكانت راية الرسول ترفرف على سطح القمر والمريخ وجزيرة برمودا rolling on the floor laughing
وقال اخر (أكثر انفتاحاً) اظنه لو بعث في زماننا لكان بعث في احدى الدول الغربية اذ ان العرب في زماننا صاروا اصعب من ان يتم اصلاحهم ولذا لابد ان يصول بمن هو قادر على الصولة....واستمر النقاش وعلا الهراش والمراش بينما كنت افكر في شأن الرجل الذي حول الله الى "خطبة" ليزوجه من امرأة ابنه بالتبني التي اعجبه جمالها فظل يردد سبحان الله !! "فلما قضى زيد منها وطراً زوجناكها" والرجل الذي امر اصحابه ان يتخيروا لنطفهم فان العرق دساس ومع هذا تزوج ام ايمن بنت حيي بن اخطب زعيم اليهود !!!
فسألوني مارأيك انت؟ قلت لهم: لا يخلو قلب الرجل من حب للنساء ولو انه بعث في زماننا فاطلع بالصدفة على الافلام الامريكية حيث تسرح وتمرح ملكة الاغراء شارون ستون لصرتم الان ترددون *"روي عن ام المؤمنين شارون ستون رضي الله عنها ان ......"*
فاصيبوا بالذهول وقبل ان يفكروا بالرد (المتوقع) تركت ال


----------



## *S.O.G* (19 ديسمبر 2006)

سلام لإخوتي وحبايبي:
 قبل كل شيء شكراً لتعزيتك إياي أختي في المسيح: فراشة مسيحية،يا من تتنقلي من زهرة لزهرة،وتتركين وراءك عبير محبّتك الطاهر الصافي في كل منتدى،شكراً للرب على أمثالك!
والآن:
رغم أن الضحك مفيد،ولكن شويّة معلومات فيها بعض الطرافة ما بتضرّش حد..مش كِده؟؟
--- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- ---
أولاً:
------
أسئلة غبية و لكن منطقية !!



لماذا الصمغ الشديد الفعالية لا يلتصق بالأنبوب الذي يحتويه ؟ 

اذا كانت الخضار والفاكهة تفيد في تخسيس الوزن ، فلماذا لم يستفد الفيل منها ؟ 

إذا كان العالم مسرحاً كما يقولون ، فأين يجلس المتفرجون ؟ 

إشارة ممنوع المشي على الحشيش المزروع ، كيف وضعت في مكانها ؟؟ سؤال غبي جدا 

البطيخ الذي لا يحتوي بذور ، كيف تمت زراعته ؟ 

نسمع كثيراً عن سرعة الضوء ، طيب كم تبلغ سرعة العتمة ؟؟ 

لماذا لا يصنعون طعام القطط بنكهة الفئران ؟ 

لماذا يعقمون الإبرة السامة لقتل المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام ؟؟؟؟ سؤال جميل أعجبني فعلاً لماذا ؟ 


أنت تركض للأمام لتخفيض وزنك ، ماذا لو ركضت للوراء هل يزيد وزنك ؟؟؟؟ 

طيب هذا سؤال أجمل منه، لماذا كان الطيارون الانتحاريون اليابانيون ( الكاميكاز ) يرتدون خوذة واقية؟ 

إذا كان السوبر ماركت يفتح لمدة أربعا وعشرين ساعة في اليوم لمدة عامٍ كامل ، فلماذا وضعت عليه الأبواب والأقفال؟ 
==============================================
ثانياً:
------
معلومات على السريع 



النقود ليست مصنوعة من الورق .. وإنما من القطن 



مارلين مونرو كان لها في إحدى قدميها ستة أصابع 



أربعين في المائة من أرباح ماكدونالدز هي من وجبة هابي ميل 



الكرسي الكهربائي اخترعه طبيب أسنان 



الكتشب كان يُستخدم في القرن الثامن عشر كدواء 



الذين يتحدثون الإنجليزية في الصين أكثر من سكان الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 



حجم عينيك الآن هو نفس حجمها عند ولادتك ، فالعيون لا تنمو بعكس الأنف والأذن 



مضغ اللبان أثناء تقطيع البصل يمنع الدموع 



عدد الدجاج في العالم أكثر من عدد البشر 



الفيل هو الحيوان الوحيد الذي لا يستطيع القفز 



القطة لها 32 عضلة في كل أذن 



من المستحيل قتل نفسك بواسطة حبس النَفَس
==============================================
ثالثاً:
------
مشوار المعلومات الجديدة و التي لا يعرفها معظمكم 





اذا كان هناك تمثال في حديقة معينة لشخص ما وكانت ارجل الحصان الامامية مرفوعتان فان الرجل قد مات في معركة... 

ان كانت رجلا واحدة مرفوعة فان الرجل مات متاثرا بجروح اصيب بها في معركة. 

ان كانت جميعها على الارض فانه قد مات من اسباب طبيعية. 



نصف الامريكان يعيشون على بعد حوالي 50 ميل من مكان ولادتهم 



في ماذا تشترك السترة الواقية من الرصاص وسلالم النجاة وماسحات الزجاج وطابعات الليزر؟جميعها اخترعت من قبل المرأة 



ماهو الطعام الوحيد الذي لايفسد؟ العسل 



ماهي الحقيقة الساخرة حول ميل بلانك (Mel Blanc)الذي يؤدي صوت الشخصية الكرتونية بقز باني (Bugs Bunny)؟ لديه حساسية من الجزر 



من المستحيل ان يلعق الشخص كوعه 



التمساح لا يستطيع أن يخرج لسانه. 



بدنيا، من المستحيل ان ينظر الخنزير "حاشا القارئين" إلى السماء. 



اكثر من 50% من سكان العالم لم يجروا او يتلقوا مكالمة هاتفية واحدة. 



الحصان والفأر لا يتقيئون. 



· اذا عطست بقوة، يمكن ان تكسر ضلعا، واذا حاولت ان تكتم عطسة، فانه يمكن ان تفجر وعاءا دمويا في رأسك أو رقبتك وتموت، اما اذا عطست و عيناك مفتوحتان، فانهما سينفجران. [!]



صوت البطة لا يرد الصدى في أي مكان، والسبب غير معروف. 



كوكا كولا كان لونها في الاساس اخضر 



يستطيع الرجل قراءة الحروف الصغيرة اكثر من المرأة لكن المرأة سمعها أقوى 



نسبة الحياة البرية في افريقيا 28% اما في امريكا 38% 



الاشخاص الاذكياء لديهم نسبة مرتفعة من الزنك والنحاس 



في النهاية إن نسبة 90 % من الذين قرأو هذه الكلمات قد حاولو أن يلعقو كوعهم 
==============================================
رابعاً:
-------
أقوال ثمينة



لا تأخذ الصغائر على الخصم الظالم، وإلا سيتقيها، بل دعه يتورط في الكبائر، حتى يسهل تطويقه... 

0o0o---------o0o0 

الضمير: هو الآخرين فينا... 

0o0o----------0o0o 

الصمت: إجابة بارعة لا يتقنها الكثيرون... 

0o0o-----------0o0o 

غالبا ما تكون الشجاعة نتيجة جهل، والجبن نتيجة معرفة... 

0o0o----------0o0o 

تواضع عند النصر، وإبتسم عند الهزيمة... 

0o0o----------0o0o 

لا تثقل نفسك بالكراهية، فهي أثقل مما تتصور... 

0o0o----------0o0o 

أقدام متعبة وضمير مستريح خير من ضمير متعب وأقدام مستريحه... 

0o0o----------0o0o 

لا أحد يستطيع إهانتك إلا بمساعدتك... 

0o0o----------0o0o 

الضربات القوية تهشم الزجاج لكنها تصقل الحديد... 

0o0o----------0o0o 

من الأفضل أن تعاني من الظلم من أن تمارسه... 

0o0o---------0o0o 

وردة واحدة لإنسان على قيد الحياة أفضل من باقة كاملة على قبره... 

0o0o---------0o0o 

لا تحاول أن تجعل ملابسك أغلى شيء فيك حتى لا تجد نفسك يوماً أرخص مما ترتديه... 

0o0o--------0o0o 

نحن نميل إلى تصديق أولئك الذين لا نعرفهم لأنهم لم يخدعونا من قبل
==================================================================================
أتمنّى يعجبوكو زيّ ما عجبوكو النكت...بس الدنيا مش كلّها ضحك! (^_^)،ولمّا هتوقع إيدي على بعض النكت الظريفة،هخبركو إياها انشالله.
_____________________________________________
أنا ليّ طلب صغيّر:ما تنسوش أهميّة الصلاة،وطبعاً اتفقّدوا منتدى الصلاة لأنه هناك مواضيع جديدة ومهمة...ربنا يبارككم ويباركني أيضاً بصلواتكم،آمين.[ما تنسوش،روحوا لمنتدى الصلاة!]
_____________________________________________
الى لقاء جديد...الوداع مع خالص حبّي*Son.Of.God*
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## coptic hero (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*S.O.G* قال:


> سلام لإخوتي وحبايبي:
> قبل كل شيء شكراً لتعزيتك إياي أختي في المسيح: فراشة مسيحية،يا من تتنقلي من زهرة لزهرة،وتتركين وراءك عبير محبّتك الطاهر الصافي في كل منتدى،شكراً للرب على أمثالك!
> والآن:



تعزيك ازاى خير  هو فيه حاجه حصلت عندك 


*S.O.G* قال:


> اذا كان هناك تمثال في حديقة معينة لشخص ما وكانت ارجل الحصان الامامية مرفوعتان فان الرجل قد مات في معركة...
> 
> ان كانت رجلا واحدة مرفوعة فان الرجل مات متاثرا بجروح اصيب بها في معركة.
> 
> ان كانت جميعها على الارض فانه قد مات من اسباب طبيعية.



معلومات هايله بجد بس قول لى لو الحصان اربع ارجله مرفوعه يبقى مات صاحبه ازاى ههههههههههههههههه



*S.O.G* قال:


> من المستحيل ان يلعق الشخص كوعه
> 
> 
> في النهاية إن نسبة 90 % من الذين قرأو هذه الكلمات قد حاولو أن يلعقو كوعهم



فعلا انت عرفت ازاى انا فعلا حاولت اجربها بجد يا اس او جى انت هايل هايل امتعتنا واضحكتنا ربنا يبارك حياتك واذكرنى فى صلواتك


----------



## coptic hero (20 ديسمبر 2006)

حلال عليه حرام على غيره  فتوى غريبه والرد اغرب
والرابط اهو http://www.akkam.org/fatw.php?id=1621&page=5&type=fatw&#tar
"]
    لقد سمعت قصة فهل بإمكانكم أن توضحوها وتشرحوها لي .
    سمعت بأن فاطمة ذهبت إلى النبي محمد وأخبرته بأن علي زوجها يريد أن يتزوج من
    امرأة ثانية ، وسألت أباها أن يحمي أبناءه . ولهذا ذهب النبي محمد إلى الناس وقال : " من أغضب فاطمة فقد أغضبني " وإذا كان علي يريد أن يتزوج ثانية فعليه أن يطلق
    فاطمة أولاً .
    أولاً : هل هذا صحيح ؟ وإن كان كذلك فإنه قد عارض القرآن والسنة عندما طلب من
    علي أن يطلق فاطمة لأنه سيتزوج امرأة ثانية . شكراً[/SIZE]



    الجواب : نعم ، صحيح أن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عارض زواج الإمام علي رضي الله عنه ثانية في حياة السيدة فاطمة رضي الله عنها . وهذا لا يعارض القرآن الكريم وحاشا ، لأن الأمر يا أخي قائم على الرضا وللمرأة كامل الرضا شرعاً وديناً وعقلاً أن ترفض زواج زوجها عليها ، ولها أن تطالبه بطلاقها وليتزوج بعد ذلك ممن يريد . وهذا ما فعله سيدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم . ونضيف هنا أيضاً أن الرواية تحدثت عن همّ سيدنا علي الزواج من ابنة أبي جهل ، وكان رفضُ النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أيضاً من أجل أن لا تجتمع ابنة سيد الخلق مع ابنة رأس الكفر ، والإسلام العظيم يرعى النفس البشرية ويحميها في عواطفها وانفعالاتها التي لا تتجاوز الشرع . 
حرم الحلال علشان بنته مش عارف ليه جبريل ما نزلش ايه سريعه من الآيات الهوم ديلفرى بتاعته


----------



## dr.kirols (20 ديسمبر 2006)

طلاب مساطيل قاعدين في محاضره كل ما الدكتور يمسح السبوره يقطعوا الصفحه


----------



## coptic hero (20 ديسمبر 2006)

kirols قال:


> طلاب مساطيل قاعدين في محاضره كل ما الدكتور يمسح السبوره يقطعوا الصفحه



حلوه جدا يا كيرو :big29: :big29: :big29:


----------



## coptic hero (20 ديسمبر 2006)

علشان لما اقول لكم اللى ما يتسموا ما بيجوش غير بال:t32: :t32: تقولولى لآ دول مؤدبين بصوا الفرق فى الحوار


snow_white قال:


> دا.انا.مكنتش.اعرف.اننا.كيدانكم.اوووووى.كده:yahoo:
> يارب.تصدع.كمان.وكمان.
> فين.الادب.اللى.علمهولك.القسيس.بتاعكوا.فى.الكنيسه
> بصراحه.واضح.اووووووووووووى.فى.المنتدى.كله.



وبعدين 


snow_white قال:


> معلش.ماهوبيعملوا.باللى.اتعلموه
> 
> فالحين.بس.يقعدوا.يملوا.الدنيا.شعارات
> 
> ...





snow_white قال:


> ...الا.قلى.هو.سيدنا.عيسى.اخدتولو.الصوره
> دى.امتى.:new2:



وفضلت زى الآسد تصول وتجول وأول ما حطيت لها صورة عيوشه شوفوا عملت ايه


snow_white قال:


> شكرا.يا.حفيد.الحضاره.والادب.والاخلاق
> ودين.التسامح.والكلام.اللى.كلنا.حافظينه.ده.
> اه.عشان.كده.سيدنا.عيسى.فى.كل.الصور.
> له.شكل.مختلف.هو.كان.له.كام.شكل.بالظبط.





snow_white قال:


> لا.املك.الا.ان.اقول.حسبنا.الله.ونعم.الوكيل.
> لاشىء.سيمس.رسولنا.الكريم.فنحن.لا.نشبهه
> مثلكم.





snow_white قال:


> سيبتلك.الادب.انت.يا.مسيحى.ياللى.بتبين.فعلا.انك
> 
> انت.واللى.زيك.تستاهلوا.كل.اللى.بيجرالكم.ال.ايه
> 
> ...


عرفتم بقى دول لازم يتعمل معاهم ايه


----------



## coptic hero (21 ديسمبر 2006)

احدث نكته ههههههه حد سمع عن اسلام بيل جيتس  اللينك اهو


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12231&page=12[/  


forallah قال:


> هذا المثل قدمه بيل جتس بعد اعلان اسلامه . وقد قمت بترجمته لكم لتعم الفائدة
> ان اهم انظمة تشغيل الكمبيوتر , نظام التشغيل ويندوز. ونحن نعلم ان هذا لنظام مر بمراحل متطورة... ويندوز 95 ثم 98 تم 2000 ثم Xp  وقد كان هذا التطور لزاما بسبب تقنيات البرامح المتطورة وسدا لثغرات الضعف التي مكنت الفيروسات منها.
> ونحن نعلم ان اخر المراحل وهو ويندوز Xp مصدر قوته هو قدرته على التطور اليومي عبر الانترنت.
> وكذلك الاديان وهي بمثابة انظمة التشغيل للانسان فبها تتغير رؤيته وفهمه وقرائته لكل شئ .
> ...



حرام عليكم يا عالم انا خايف بكرة تطلعوا لنا بخبر ان MY ROCK اسلم هو وكوبتيك هيرو ههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*عجبتنى نكته اليوم قلت احكيها لكم
مرت بجحا يوما جنازة، وكان ابنه معه.وفي الجنازة لقيوا  امرأة تولول و تقول يا حبيبى هايودوك مكان  لا فراش فيه و لا غطاء ولا اكل ولا ميه جحا قال لآبنه:والله شكلهم هايودوه بيتنا*


----------



## الحوت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*ما دام بتكلموا عن سور القران خذوا هذه السورة 

سورة البهارات :yaka: *

*باسم الفلفل و الكمون 
و الكسبرة و ايد الهون 
و العيون المعمصة و التلفزيون 
لناكلن الخبر طازجا ملهلبا كالاتون 
باسم ميكى و بطوط و رجول الاخطبوط 
انا على خلقهم لقادرون و على تلوينهم مقتدرون و لاشكالهم لمغيرون 
ق س م ن 
ذلك الهبل العظيم 
و تنابلة التحكيم 
على اسافل السافلين 
فى قمة المتفلسكين 
صدق رب الطحين*​


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *ما دام بتكلموا عن سور القران خذوا هذه السورة
> 
> سورة البهارات :yaka: *
> 
> ...



ايه يا رياض السورة اللى تجوع دى


----------



## الحوت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> ايه يا رياض السورة اللى تجوع دى



*تجوع مين يا عم هذه سورة كلها بهارات بتهري المعدة :new2: *


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اخوتى الآعزاء

ارسموا بسمه على شفاه بنات يتيمات مسيحيات فى جمعيه تتكفل بحوالى 90 بنت من جميع الأعمار من سن 4 سنوات حتى 30 سنه اعطوهم ملابسكم المستغنى عنها او تبرعاتكم فعلا فعلا حالتهم صعبه جدا جدا وقد زرتهم فى احدى المرات فى القاهره فى منطقه الزيتون وتليفونهم هو 026336815 المسئول المختص شخص اسمه مجدى نسيم وعنوانها 18 شارع سنان المعطى المسرور يحبه الرب


----------



## نادورة (25 ديسمبر 2006)

كلة حلو واحلي من بعضةربنا يعوضكم  لوفي حبة من النكت دي علي الصبح كل يوم اكيد هروح المدرسة ولو المديرة سالتني اتاخرتي لية هدلها الموقع وتعرف ان الضحك مش حراااااااااااااااااااام
ادعولها تتفك معاها شوية :yahoo: *[/**B]*


----------



## coptic hero (25 ديسمبر 2006)

نادورة قال:


> كلة حلو واحلي من بعضةربنا يعوضكم  لوفي حبة من النكت دي علي الصبح كل يوم اكيد هروح المدرسة ولو المديرة سالتني اتاخرتي لية هدلها الموقع وتعرف ان الضحك مش حراااااااااااااااااااام
> ادعولها تتفك معاها شوية :yahoo: *[/**B]*


*

ربنا يفكها عليك
انت فكرتنى بنكتتين واحد بلدياتنا لقى جزمته مقطوعه خيطها وبعد يومين لقاها كويسه فك لها الخيط 

والتانيه بخصوص المدرسه والناظرة

التلميذ : بحبك يا أبله الناظرة و عاوز أتجوزك.الناظرة بس أنا مبحبش الأولاد الصغيرين... التلميذ: وأنا مش مستعجل على الأولاد *


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*الى كل المسلمين فى امريكا واوروبا لابد لكم من الآمان عند دخول النت تعمل تغطيه كويسه يعنى تتغطى ببطانيتين 
2 لازم تتخفى يعنى ممكن تحط على وشك وشاح

3 ما تخليش حد يشوفك يعنى اطفى النور وانت بتتصفح المنتدى 

اقولك احسن بلاش تدخل على النت علشان الكفرة ما يمسكوش حد منكم اتفقنا هههههههههه*


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> :yahoo: ​*



*وحشتنى ضحكتك من زمان يا فراشه*


----------



## Moony34 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

إسمحولي بالنكتة دي :
 عملوا جايزة مليون حنيه للي عنده عشر عيال
واحد عنده تسعة قال لمراته أنا كنت متجوز عليكى ومعايا ولد أروح أجيبه ونكمل العشرة ونكسب الجايزة.راح ولما رجع ملقاش العيال سأل مراته فين العيال قالتله كل عيل أبوه جه خده.


----------



## Moony34 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

ودي كمان:
واحد غبي راح يخطب الأب قاله البنت لسه فى المدرسة رد عليه الغبي وقاله يعنى أجيلها بالليل.


----------



## coptic hero (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Moony34 قال:


> إسمحولي بالنكتة دي :
> عملوا جايزة مليون حنيه للي عنده عشر عيال
> واحد عنده تسعة قال لمراته أنا كنت متجوز عليكى ومعايا ولد أروح أجيبه ونكمل العشرة ونكسب الجايزة.راح ولما رجع ملقاش العيال سأل مراته فين العيال قالتله كل عيل أبوه جه خده.



ههههههههههه حلوة بجد:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## coptic hero (28 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *هو غبى كدة و لا الحب لخبطة :t33: ​*



هو اللخبطه حبته قصدى الخبط حبته يوووووووه قصدى هو غبى وخلاص هههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

Moony34 قال:


> إسمحولي بالنكتة دي :
> عملوا جايزة مليون حنيه للي عنده عشر عيال
> واحد عنده تسعة قال لمراته أنا كنت متجوز عليكى ومعايا ولد أروح أجيبه ونكمل العشرة ونكسب الجايزة.راح ولما رجع ملقاش العيال سأل مراته فين العيال قالتله كل عيل أبوه جه خده.



انت فكرتنى بنكته واحد واقف جنب مراته وهى بتولد وشاف تألمها فسأل الدكتور ما فيش طريقه تخفف عنها الآلم الدكتور قال له عندنا جهاز بيخلى (ابو الطفل)يحس بنسبه من الآلم بس لو زادت قوة الجهاز ممكن أبو الطفل يموت الراجل قال له انا موافق شغلوا الجهاز المهم شغلوا الجهاز الزوج قال لهم انا مش حاسس بحاجه زودوه شويه راح الدكتور مزوده الزوج قال انا مستحمل زوده تانى زودوا له الجهاز على اقصى سرعه والولاده تمت بكل سهوله الزوج اخذ زوجته وروح لقى الجيران بيصوتوا سألهم فيه ايه قالولو الجزار كان قاعد زى الفل مرة واحده ابتدى يترعش وكل شويه تزيد الرعشه لحد ما مات ههههههه طلع الجزار هو ابو الطفل


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (30 ديسمبر 2006)

نكته :
مره عيل غبى راح السوبر ماركت قال للراجل عمو عمو عندك شيكولاته من ام ربع جنيه الراجل قاله ايوه يابنى ام الولد قاله طب بكاااااااااااااااااااااام ..
بيخه مش كده.


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> نكته :
> مره عيل غبى راح السوبر ماركت قال للراجل عمو عمو عندك شيكولاته من ام ربع جنيه الراجل قاله ايوه يابنى ام الولد قاله طب بكاااااااااااااااااااااام ..
> بيخه مش كده.



*ايه يا فامينا اللى بايخ فيها دى نكته خنيقه بس ههههههه باهرج معاك بس الواد عنده حق لازم يعرف سعرها الآول ههههههههههه*


----------



## *S.O.G* (31 ديسمبر 2006)

الى منتدانا الحبيب،هذه باقة أُخرى من النكت علّها تنال رضاكم:
---------------------------------------------------------------
-النكت مكتوبة بلهجة مصرية،فبعضها لم أفهمه..!-
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++=

 ما الفرق بين الفنانه صباح وحزب الله ؟ صباح عمله عمليات اكتر
************************************************

 سئلو مسطول ايه رايك فى الزواج المبكر قال حوالى الساعه كام يعنى
*************************************************
 مدرس بيقول لتلميز 2\10.. مش عيب ؟؟
قاله لما هو عيب ادتهولى ليه؟؟!
***********************************
 اتنين قرع بيتخنقو على مشط
**********************
 معزه ذكيه اجبرها ابوها ان تتزوج خروف طلبت الزواج بعد عيد الاضحى
************************************************
 صعيدى بيدرس لوحده تلع التانى
************************
كبابجى يوم جوازه فرش سريره بقدونس
*****************************
سبع صعايده بيهزرو باللنبابيت صفصفو على تلاته قالو كفايا لحسن تقلب بجد..؟
******************************************************
واحده عجوزه لقيت مرايا بصيت فيها قالت ليهم حق يرموها
****************************************
 صعايده بيتعلمو ربت الكرفاته 4ماتو و6 فى حاله خطر..؟
***************************************
 واحد كريم جاب توئم حلف على الدكتور يا خد واحد
***********************************
 واحد بيقول لصاحبه انا عارف حظى عمره ما كان ابيض الا فى البطيخ
**********************************************
 واحد عصبى درسه وجعه راح للدكتور قالو اخلع كل الدروس وسيبو لوحده يتعذب
*****************************************************
 راجل مرح اتجوز ست تعيسه خلفو واد سموه يا فرحه ماتمت
******************************************
 واحد بلع سكينه انجرحت مشاعره 
************************
 مدرس سئل طالب ابله من هو الحيوان الذى يصحينا فى الفجر؟ قال الولد ابويا
**************************************************
 واحد خد الدواء قبل الميعاد علشان يفاجئ الجراسيم
***********************************
 منوفى جه عزرائيل يقبض روحه قالو تتدينى كام وتخدها
****************************************
 احول دخل العسكريه حطوه فى القصف العشوائى
*********************************
 واحد بخيل ابوه مات عيط بعين واحده
**************************
 واحد ندل اتجوز راح شهر العسل لوحده
*****************************
صعايده بيركبو لامبه واحد ماسك الامبه واربعه يلفو السقف
***************************************
 ندل حط على الانسر ماشين*answer machine* عزيزى المتصل ضع رسالتك بعد سورة البقره...................................*
************************************************************
 صعايده بيلعبو على الطريق السريع الى يتخبط مرتين يطلع خسراان
********************************************
 حكيم صعيدى يقول العلم نور والنور كهرباء والكهرباء خطر فلا داعى للعلم فاستدرك الموقف حكيم منوفى بيقول العلم نور يعنى كهرباء وبندفع على الكهرباء فلوس فلا داعى للعلم!!
*******************************************************************************
 مسطول راح يكشف الدكتور قاله اعمل اشاعــــــــه طلع بره قال الدكتور مـــــــــــات
********************************************************
 عجوز عزموها على العشاء قالتلهم مقدرش اجى اولادى عملين رجيم اروح ادوقه
*****************************************************
 جحش ودانه مقطوعه كان قاعد بيبص لنفسه فى المرايا قا قال دايما الحلو ميكملش
*******************************************************
صعيدي راح السينما لقى مكتوب:ممنوع الدخول لأقلّ من 18...راح جاب 17 صعيدي معاه وجاه يدخل..!،ولما دخلوا ملحقوش يتفرّجوا على الفيلم...ليييه؟؟ لأنهم كانوا بيسلّموا على الجمهووور!
**********************************************************************************
واحد بيصرخ من الدور العاشر الحقونى الحقونى حماتى عوزه تنتحر قالولو وانت زعلان ليه قالهم الشباك مش عاوز يتفتح
*******************************************************************************
واحد بيقول لمراته وهو بيموت لو مت اتجوزى جارنا قالتلو ليه قالها مره باعنى بضاعه مغشوشه
****************************************************************
ام بتقول لابنها روح اشترى امبوبة بوتاجاز قالها ادعيلى قالتله ربنا يفتحها فى وشك
*******************************************************
واحد كان بيلبس مقاس 40 فى الاحذيه بعد 5 دقائق بقى يلبس مقاس 36 ازاى؟  ...............................  قص اظافره
*****************************************************************************
صعيدى حب يحتفل بعيد الطفوله عملها على نفسه
***********************************
مدرس سئل طالب مسطول ليه بتنام اول حصتين قاله عشان اسهر اخر حصتين
****************************************************
صعيدى وقع من السطوح قال لاهله الحقونى نطو وراه
************************************
مدرس بيقول لتلميذ أبوه بخييل.. من اين نستورد الشاى رد الولد من عند الجيران
*****************************************************
اتعزم اشعب على عشاء الامراء فكان ياكل الجدى بشراها فقال الامير اراك تاكله كان امه نطحتك رد اشعب اراك تشفق عليه كان امه ارضعتك
**********************************************************************************
واحد شرب نص مخدر نام بعين واحده
**************************
فلاح لقى مصباح علاء الدين قالو شبيك لبيك فقالو انا عاوز اكون حاجه كل الناس تحتجنى قام قلبه المارد النبيه لحمّام*تواليت*
**********************************************************************************
واحد بيقول لصاحبه اخويا استشهد فى الحرب سئله ازاى قاله كان سايق الطياره حس ببرد وقف المروحه
********************************************************************
واحده بتقول لجزها قولى كلمه تحسسنى بالدفه قالها بطانيه
***************************************
واحد نايم فى وسط الشارع ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....................        شغال مطب
***********************************************************************
واحد مسطول رايق بيسمع شريط فاضى جه واحد اروق منه عجبه حته رجعها جه واحد اروق من التنين عجبه الشريط خده سجله
********************************************************************************
غبى جاله توءم مسك مراته يهددها وعاوز يقتلها ويقولها مين ابو الولد التانى
***************************************************
واحد اعمى فتح ،من الفرحه... اتشل 
*********************
واحد كل ما يفيق يندهش ومرّة فاق مش مندهش فانشل من شدّة الدهشة!!
**********************************************
واحد مجنون العاب لما مات ابوه كتبو على قبره جيم اوفر*Game Over*
*************************************************
راجل بخيل ومعاه ابنه دخلو السوبر ماركت قاله الولد انا بحب الشيكولاته رد عليه ابوه وقاله حبها ورجعها
**********************************************************************
واحد دمه تقيل اتجوز واحده دمها تقيل جابو واد عمل نفسه ميت
******************************************
مسطول شاف اشارة ممنوع الوقوف انبطح
****************************
صعيدى دخل متحف اعد يلحس الصور ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟            بيتزوق الفن
*******************************************************
اتنين مهابيل بيلعبو شترنج خلص الدور بعد ثلاث ايام ازاى؟؟؟                   الملك انتحر
======================================================================
تحيّاتي للصعايدة والمنوفية وكل حبايبنا في مصر..ربنا يحفظكم++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
-:Happy New Year For All!!!
God bless your new year with grace and mercy,to see in it hte glory upon your life and family!!!
Thanks>
(^_^ ^_^ ^_^ ^_^ ^_^ ^_^ ^_^ ^_^ ^_^ ^_^ ^_^ ^_^)


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

*S.O.G* قال:


> ما الفرق بين الفنانه صباح وحزب الله ؟ صباح عمله عمليات اكتر
> ************************************************
> 
> صعيدى بيدرس لوحده تلع التانى
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد شويه نكت تحفه ههههههههههه


----------



## zeus_zeus (1 يناير 2007)

بيقولك مره واحد بخيل 

ابنه: بابا انا عايز 50 قرش

أبوه: انت عايز 40 قرش هاتعمل ايه بال 30 ممعاييش غير ريال تاخد بريزه


----------



## zeus_zeus (1 يناير 2007)

مرة واحد اشترى غسالة فول أوتوماتيك

مراته عزمت الجيران علشان يشوفوها حطت في الغسالة 20 كيلو غسيل

والغسالة يا عيني بتاخد بس 7 كيلو بس

وشغلتها والجيران باركولها وعزمتهم على كباية شاي

وبعد شوية الغسالة بدأت تنشف الغسيل ومن كتر الحمل عليها قعدت تتحرك ناحية البلكونة

شفتها مرات صاحبنا قامت جريت عليها وقالت لها والله ماانت نشره الغسيل أنا اللي حنشره:t33:


----------



## zeus_zeus (1 يناير 2007)

مدرس علوم يشرح لمحششين،يعيش السمك في 
الماء..قالوا :يعيش،يعيش،يعيش...





 نكته سياسيه وربنا يستر 

الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش عازم رئيس الوزراء البريطاني توني بلير على 
العشاء 
وبعد العشاء إجتمعوا بالصحفيين ... 
أحد الصحفيين يسأل : 
على ماذا إنتهت محادثتكم ياسيادة الرئيس ، وعلى ماذا إتفقتما ؟ 
الرئيس الأمريكي يجيب : 
إتفقنا على قتل 14 مليون عربى وطبيب أسنان واحد " !!! 
الصحفيين يتسابقون ويتدافعون على السؤال الذي يليه : 
ولماذا طبيب الأسنان بالذات ؟؟؟ 
الرئيس الأمريكي يضحك ويهمس بأذن توني بلير قائلاً 
ما قلت لك أنه محد بيهتم بالـ 14 مليون عربى  :smil12:


----------



## dr.kirols (2 يناير 2007)

فيه مدرس يدرس في المرحلة الابتدائية سأل أحد الطلاب 

طير بيتكلم وأول حرف منه الباء ؟ 

فرد عليه الطالب وبسرعة : الببغاء 

فقال : ممتاز .. إسمك ايه؟ 

أحمد 

سأله المدرس: أبوك 

بيشتغل اية؟ 

رد الطالب :دكتور 

فقال المدرس : شايفين ولاد الدكاترة ؟ 



راح المدرس سأل سؤال ثاني 

حيوان بطيء وأول حرف 


في اسمه السين ؟ 

فرد أحد الطلاب : سلحفاة 

يرد المدرس : ممتاز .. اسمك إيه؟ 

فقال : وائل 

سأله المدرس: أبوك بيشتغل ايه؟ 

رد الطالب: مهندس 

فقال المدرس شايفين ولاد المهندسين ؟ 

بعدها سأل المدرس السؤال الثالث : طائر له جناحين وبيعوم على الميّه... ما هو ؟ 

فرد أحد الطلاب و بسرعة : تمساح 

فيقول المدرس: شايفين الغبي ده؟ 


سأله المدرّس: أبوك يشتغل إيه ياغبي؟ 

رد الطالب : لواء أمن دول 

رد المدرس : بص يا حبيبي هو التمساح بيطير بس مش كتير ولو شد حيله 

حيطير أعلى


----------



## K A T Y (2 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههه

نكت جميلة جدا

ضحكتوا الواحد وهو ماكانش ليه نفس ميرسي جدا


----------



## *S.O.G* (3 يناير 2007)

*شكراً شكراً:*



coptic hero قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد شويه نكت تحفه ههههههههههه



شكراً ليك على مرورك الذي جعل الموضوع أجمل،وشهادتك لينا شرف على راسنا، انت سيد الكل،الرب يباركك يا إخي في المسيح،وشكراً مرة رابعة!


----------



## coptic hero (3 يناير 2007)

zeus_zeus قال:


> بيقولك مره واحد بخيل
> 
> ابنه: بابا انا عايز 50 قرش
> 
> أبوه: انت عايز 40 قرش هاتعمل ايه بال 30 ممعاييش غير ريال تاخد بريزه



مع ان دمك تقيل فى المناقشات انما النكت بتاعتك حلوة وبتثبت ان دمك خفيف هههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (3 يناير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> نكت جميلة جدا
> 
> ضحكتوا الواحد وهو ماكانش ليه نفس ميرسي جدا



ههههههههه حلوة يا كاتى امال نفسك فى ايه تعيطى هههههه


----------



## coptic hero (3 يناير 2007)

kirols قال:


> فيه مدرس يدرس في المرحلة الابتدائية سأل أحد الطلاب
> 
> طير بيتكلم وأول حرف منه الباء ؟
> 
> ...



هههههههههه ايه دول يا كيرلس ده انت دمك عسسسسسسسسل


----------



## coptic hero (3 يناير 2007)

*S.O.G* قال:


> شكراً ليك على مرورك الذي جعل الموضوع أجمل،وشهادتك لينا شرف على راسنا، انت سيد الكل،الرب يباركك يا إخي في المسيح،وشكراً مرة رابعة!



يا سان اوف جود انت فعلا دمك خفيف ومحترم وواضح انك كمان عندك ملكه الشعر وباين من توقيعك ويشرفنى انك موجود معنا هنا


----------



## ororniny (3 يناير 2007)

*خلاص مفيش كبت*

*بجد فكرة الموضوع أكثر من رائعة:big29: *
*أنا سيبت الشغل وقعدت أقراا وأضحك وأفتكونى إتجننت:cry2:  واحدة بتضحك للكمبيوترleasantr  وكانوا ح ينشروا الخبر فى أخبار الحوادث بس فين وفين على ما عرفت أفهمهم أن فى شوية نكت وضحك إنما إييييييييييييه جنان :99: *
*تصدقوا أن مديرى كان ح يدينى خصم أنا وزميل آخر لى:nunu0000:  ولكن لما قراا ضحك وسكت وقال حبه جد بقى:748pf:  تصدق بسببك كنت ح أخد خصم وبسببك برضه إتشاااااااااااااال الخصم !!!!!:heat: *
*بصوا أنا معجبة مغرمة :t23: ( غير نانسى عجرررم) بالموضوع وكل الى كتبوا فيه:flowers:   بس بصوا بقى اللى أوله شاى  أخره فرفشة  أنا عليا الفرجة والضحك وأنتوا عليكوا الكتابة علشان أنا ما بعرفش لا أكتب ولا حتى أحفظ :dntknw: يمكن كما لو قريت نكته وأجى أقولها بتبقى غلسسسسسسسسااااااااة:shutup22: *
*عموماً أنا عليا التشجيع:kap:  والقراية:story:  وأنتوا عليكوا الكتابة :11_1_211v: ماشى الكلام ؟؟؟؟ ولا مو ماشى؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

zeus_zeus2 قال:


> _*   شكرا على زوقك *_



ايه يا عم باهزر معاك طالما دخلت هنا تستحمل وارجع لشروط الاستبيان ممكن نضحك حتى لو عليا او عليك هههههههههه شرفت الموضوع ومستنيين الجديد


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

ororniny قال:


> *بجد فكرة الموضوع أكثر من رائعة:big29: *
> *أنا سيبت الشغل وقعدت أقراا وأضحك وأفتكونى إتجننت:cry2:  واحدة بتضحك للكمبيوترleasantr  وكانوا ح ينشروا الخبر فى أخبار الحوادث بس فين وفين على ما عرفت أفهمهم أن فى شوية نكت وضحك إنما إييييييييييييه جنان :99: *
> *تصدقوا أن مديرى كان ح يدينى خصم أنا وزميل آخر لى:nunu0000:  ولكن لما قراا ضحك وسكت وقال حبه جد بقى:748pf:  تصدق بسببك كنت ح أخد خصم وبسببك برضه إتشاااااااااااااال الخصم !!!!!:heat: *
> *بصوا أنا معجبة مغرمة :t23: ( غير نانسى عجرررم) بالموضوع وكل الى كتبوا فيه:flowers:   بس بصوا بقى اللى أوله شاى  أخره فرفشة  أنا عليا الفرجة والضحك وأنتوا عليكوا الكتابة علشان أنا ما بعرفش لا أكتب ولا حتى أحفظ :dntknw: يمكن كما لو قريت نكته وأجى أقولها بتبقى غلسسسسسسسسااااااااة:shutup22: *
> *عموماً أنا عليا التشجيع:kap:  والقراية:story:  وأنتوا عليكوا الكتابة :11_1_211v: ماشى الكلام ؟؟؟؟ ولا مو ماشى؟؟؟؟ *



يا خسارة ضاعت عليكى الخصومات مش مهم اكيد هايتخصملك كتير طول ما انتى معانا ههههه بصى بقى يا ستى انتى تكتبى النكته وما تحكميش عليها وحشه ولا حلوة وبعدين باين عليكى دمك شرباااااااات منتظرك دائما انتى وكل الاعضاء الظرفاء


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

zeus_zeus2 قال:


> [/COLORمره المدرس سأل الاطفال فى الفصل الى يفتكر نفسه غبى يقف ... بعد شويه وقف تلميذ ...فساله المدرس و ليه بقه يا سيدي بتفتكر نفسك غبي .فرد عليه التلميذ اصلي محبيتش اشوفك واقف لواحداك يا أستاذ
> 
> مذيعة تليفزيون قابلت شاب فى الشارع سألته سؤال جاوب إجابة صحيحة ، طلبت منه يحب يشوف أيه ، أجاب الشاب بسرعة: أمى الله يرحمها ، ردت المذيعة مستحيل و ترجته انه يطلب طلب آخر ، فكر الشاب ثم قال : أحب أشوف الزمالك وهو بياخد
> 
> ...




مش انا باقولك دمك خفيييييف انت بتشرب ميه كتير ههههههههههههههه


----------



## القلب المنكسر (4 يناير 2007)

*اسلموا تسلموا يأتيكم الله اجركم مرتين
اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمدا رسول الله وان عيسى رسول الله وعبده واشهد بكل رسل الله وانبيائه عليهم الصلاة و السلام*


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

القلب المنكسر قال:


> *اسلموا تسلموا يأتيكم الله اجركم مرتين
> اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمدا رسول الله وان عيسى رسول الله وعبده واشهد بكل رسل الله وانبيائه عليهم الصلاة و السلام*



الو الو الو النمرة غلط هنا مش ورشه النجارة روح شوفلك نجار يصلحك وبعدين جايه تبشرى بالاسلام وانتى ما تعرفيش ان كلمه اسلموا تسلموا دى كلمه نبيك ومعناها لو ما اسلمتوش هاتتقتلوا يا سلام على دين الوداعه والمحبه والسلام وبعدين كل واحد يخليه على دينه احنا على دينا ودين ابائنا وانت على دينك ودين اهلك


----------



## Moony34 (4 يناير 2007)

طب أنا عندي اقتراح لأني حاسس إن النكت خلاص خلصت...
ما تيجوا نفتكر مع بعض مواقف من أفلام كوميدية...
إيه رأيكم؟؟


----------



## coptic hero (5 يناير 2007)

واحد و هوا بيموت بص لمراتة بصه رومانسيه و قالها لما اترفدت كونتي معايا و لما عييت وقفتي جنبي ولما فلست برضوا كونتي معايا و دلوقتى لسا جنبي مسك ايدها بحنيه و قالها مش شايفه انك نحس على


----------



## †جــــــــو† (5 يناير 2007)

_جميل اوى اوى ربنا معاكم

جـــــو​_


----------



## coptic hero (6 يناير 2007)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> _جميل اوى اوى ربنا معاكم
> 
> جـــــو​_



ربنا يبارك حياتك عايزين مشاركاتك


----------



## *S.O.G* (6 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> يا سان اوف جود انت فعلا دمك خفيف ومحترم وواضح انك كمان عندك ملكه الشعر وباين من توقيعك ويشرفنى انك موجود معنا هنا



:smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: 
شكراً
  الشعر الرائع ده من كتاب حقيقة لاهوت يسوع المسيح،والنكت 99 بالمية منها مش من تأليفي،بس أنا عاوز أشارك فيها إخوتي وحبايبي بالمسيح الرب،و الرب يبارك حياتك يا بطل الأقباط،يا بطل جنووود الرب العظيمين.


----------



## *S.O.G* (6 يناير 2007)

†جــــــــو† قال:


> _جميل اوى اوى ربنا معاكم
> 
> جـــــو​_



ومعاك يا جو الحبيب،وأنا كمان معاك في سفينة الرب وكل إخوتي،فنحنا معك ومش عارفين...
ربنا يباركك يا جو الرائع.


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 يناير 2007)

كيف أرفع بعض الصور المضحكة للمنتدى؟
شكراً لردودكم سلفاً.


----------



## coptic hero (11 يناير 2007)

*S.O.G* قال:


> كيف أرفع بعض الصور المضحكة للمنتدى؟
> شكراً لردودكم سلفاً.


اخى الخبيب تستطيع ان تتعلم طريقه الرفع من هذا الرابط

*اضغط هنا للدخول للرابط*​
ثم اضغط على داونلود وحمل البرنامج الصغير


----------



## *S.O.G* (11 يناير 2007)

شكراً أخي وحبيبي،تعّبتك معاي؟...


----------



## *S.O.G* (11 يناير 2007)

إيه رأيكم بالصورة دي؟
http://img455.imageshack.us/img455/6662/cat18yh5.png
انشالله عاجباكو؟
فيه كماااان وكمان.
الرب معكم


----------



## *S.O.G* (11 يناير 2007)

دي قطّة بتخالف الاسلام بكل ماللكلمة من معنى!
ننتظر فتوى حول رجم القطط!!!


----------



## *S.O.G* (11 يناير 2007)

حبيبي كوبتك،هل من طريقة لوضع الصور بحجمها الحقيقي في المشاركة؟؟؟
شكراً


----------



## coptic hero (11 يناير 2007)

*بص يا سيدى فيه عندك فى اعلى المشاركه مربع اصفر مجرد ما تاشر عليه هاتلاقى مكتوب اضافه صورة هاتدخل فيها اللينك اللى انت اخدته من البرنامج الجديد اوكيه حاول وربنا يسهل لو فيه حاجه كلمنى*


----------



## *S.O.G* (13 يناير 2007)

شكراً،عذّبتك معاي!


----------



## coptic hero (13 يناير 2007)

عملت ايه نجحت ولا ماعرفتش اوصل لك المعلومه منتظر ردك


----------



## *S.O.G* (14 يناير 2007)

أيوة،بفضل محبّتك...
وده الدليل...
صورة تعلّق على نفسها،وأرجو أن ترسم على وجهك البسمة،على الأقل!




*--------------------------------*
*تم حذف الصورة لانها تشوه الموضوع *

*لو عندك صورة اصغر ياريت تبعتلي اللينك برسالة خاصة او*
*ضعه في مشاركة لاحقة*


----------



## *S.O.G* (14 يناير 2007)

آسف...كان المفروض أصغّرها الأول...
سامحوني!


----------



## أشرف زكى (14 يناير 2007)

هو اى حد يرسم صورة من خياله تبقى حقيقة


----------



## *S.O.G* (14 يناير 2007)

هوّ أشرف مش عااارف أن الموضوع ده للضحك والتسلية؟؟؟!!!!
ثمّ إيه قصدك؟
اضحك وامرح وتعلّم...مش أكتر.


----------



## coptic hero (14 يناير 2007)

اكتب اللى فى بالك وما يهمكش من حد با ابن الله


----------



## coptic hero (15 يناير 2007)

برجاء مسح الصورة وتصغيرها ثم انزلها مرة اخرى


----------



## Coptic Man (15 يناير 2007)

*خدوا دي طيب*

*صعيدي اشترى بي إم دبليو بمواصفات خاصة، فيها الكمبيوتر يصلح كل شيء من غير ما يروح التوكيل! حب الصعيدي يجربها فكسر الباب اللي عاليمين، فرد الكمبيوتر: يا أيها الباب ارجع كما كنت، فرجع الباب، وكسر الباب اللي عاليسار فرد الكمبيوتر يا أيها الباب ارجع كما كنت! عجبته الحكاية قام جربها وطار من فوق الجسر فرد الكمبيوتر: يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة ارجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية*​


----------



## maarttina (15 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد حلوة الفقرة المفتوحة ده بجد نكت تموت من الضحك مش قادره اكمل هموت


----------



## tina_tina (15 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *خدوا دي طيب*​
> 
> 
> *صعيدي اشترى بي إم دبليو بمواصفات خاصة، فيها الكمبيوتر يصلح كل شيء من غير ما يروح التوكيل! حب الصعيدي يجربها فكسر الباب اللي عاليمين، فرد الكمبيوتر: يا أيها الباب ارجع كما كنت، فرجع الباب، وكسر الباب اللي عاليسار فرد الكمبيوتر يا أيها الباب ارجع كما كنت! عجبته الحكاية قام جربها وطار من فوق الجسر فرد الكمبيوتر: يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة ارجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية*​


 
انت كنت بتجربها فيا الاول
عموما حلوة
اقولك انا واحدة بقى
مرة واحدة واقفة قدام المراية عمالة تكلم نفسها
ياختى امورة يا اختى عسل
راحت لجوزها قالتله هو انا كده ابقى مغرورة
قالها لاء 
عامييييييييييييييييييية
​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههه

لاء حلوة بجد يا تينا 

فطستني من الضحك​


----------



## maarttina (15 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ده كمان حلوة


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

طيب اقولك واحدة وتجاوب عليها

ليه الصعيدى بيحط راسة جوة الازازة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> طيب اقولك واحدة وتجاوب عليها​
> 
> 
> ليه الصعيدى بيحط راسة جوة الازازة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


 

ايه محدش عارف الاجابة
دى سهلة اوى​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يناير 2007)

*يمكن علشان راسه تبقي معدنية *

*:t33:*​


----------



## dr.kirols (16 يناير 2007)

ليه يا تين حيرتينا


----------



## dr.kirols (16 يناير 2007)

انا اسف تينا


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *يمكن علشان راسه تبقي معدنية *​
> 
> 
> *:t33:*​


ننننننننننننننننننننننننننننو
​


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

علشان






علشان
رقبته سدادة
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *خدوا دي طيب*
> 
> *صعيدي اشترى بي إم دبليو بمواصفات خاصة، فيها الكمبيوتر يصلح كل شيء من غير ما يروح التوكيل! حب الصعيدي يجربها فكسر الباب اللي عاليمين، فرد الكمبيوتر: يا أيها الباب ارجع كما كنت، فرجع الباب، وكسر الباب اللي عاليسار فرد الكمبيوتر يا أيها الباب ارجع كما كنت! عجبته الحكاية قام جربها وطار من فوق الجسر فرد الكمبيوتر: يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة ارجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية*​




:t14: :t14: :t14: :t14: :t14: :t14: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29:  وحشتنا خفه دمك يا كوبتيك حبيبى ربنا يبارك حباتك هم كل اللى اسمهم كوبتيك كده دمهم تقيل هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

اقولكم تكته حلوة اوى 
بيحبها كوبتك مان اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

مرة اتنين مساطيل ماشين على قضيب قطار راح الاول بيقول للتانى هو ليه السلم طول اوى كده
راح التانى رد عليه 
اللى غيظنى اوى ان الترابزين واطى اوى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:smil12: ​


----------



## ابن الفادي (16 يناير 2007)

:*انا معرفش اقول نكت لكن اعرف اسمعها

بس حد يقولي اضحك امتي *

:yahoo: :t12: : :t33: :yahoo: :t33: 

*تعبت من الضحك*

:36_1_47: :36_1_47: :36_1_47:


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

هاهاهاهاها
غلس​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههه

ماقولتش حاجة انا

احييك يا فريد علي محيادتك

فيه ناس تانية اول ما سمعت النكته دي قالت ما هما غلطانين مش يعلوا الترابزين

:dntknw:​


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

ايوة
انا عارفاهم
ههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب ما عنده حق
مش كان يعلو الترابزين​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يناير 2007)

ما اصلي شكل الناس التانية دي

كانت ماشية معاهم يا تينا

:ranting:​


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

ايوة 
واخده بالى:yahoo: ​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههههههه*

*طيب يلا بينا نتاوي في الصعيد 10 سنين كدا*

*احسن لو دخل وشاف الكلام ده مش هيسكت *

*توقعي واحد بيقول المفروض يعلوا الترابزين هيعمل ايه فينا *

*:new2:*​


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

طيب دى من عندى للمسطول الكبير يا كويتك
واخدلى بالك

بتقول ايه
مرة واحد مسطول قابل واحد قاله الساعة كام قاله خمسة وخمسة فرد عليه المسطول وقاله ما تعرفشى تقول عشرة وخلاص
​

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2007)

طالما جبتى سيرة المساطيل اسمعى دى
واحد قاعد في خمارة لقى اتنين مساطيل بيكلموا بعض  انت ساكن فين  في مدينة نصرمعقولة؟ وانا كمان .. فين في مدينة نصر؟  في المنطقة الأولى شارع النصر  الله وأنا كمان، في عمارة كام؟  شقة 35  لأ مش ممكن ، وانا كمان الراجل هيتجنن، سأل الجرسون ايه الحكاية؟ 
- متاخدش ف بالك دول واحد وأبنه بيسكروا هنا كل يوم


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة
طيب عيب نسيب سيرة المساطيل ومنقولش دى

مرة واحد مسطول غبى حب بنتقم من مراته راح ولع فى نفسة وحضنها

ودى من عندى كمان
مرة واحد قتل حماته راح الظابط بيقوله اسمك ايه قاله اكتب فاعل خير:dance: ​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يناير 2007)

*هههههههههههههههه*

*عاوزين نعرف تعليقه عليهم يا تينا والنبي*

*اكيد هيعجب بيهم جداا وبذاكائهم*​


----------



## dr.kirols (16 يناير 2007)

اتنين مساطيل قاعدين قدام مرايه ف الاولاني بيقول 
ماتقوم ياجدع نسلم على الناس اللي قاعده هناك دي 
راح التاني قاله واجب برضه
اول ما قاموا راح واحد قال للتاني اقعد اقعد اهم جايين علينا اهو


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

olling: 





Coptic Man قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *عاوزين نعرف تعليقه عليهم يا تينا والنبي*​
> 
> *اكيد هيعجب بيهم جداا وبذاكائهم*​


 
لا يابنى 
اصلة مش بيدخل هنا خالص
اصلة مش بيحب الضحك زى ما بيحبش حاجات تانية كتير
بس على مين انا وراة
لغاية ما يحب كل حاجة ويكرة نفسة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ما انا تينا برضوا
وخد دى بمناسبة ان احنا جبنا سيرته بقى
واحد مسطول اشتغل سواق تاكسي، شاورتله واحده، وقف وسألها "رايحه فين؟" قالتله "المهندسين" قالها "روحي بس ما تتأخريش


​


----------



## dr.kirols (16 يناير 2007)

مره اتنين مساطيل قاعدين برضه نفس التانين ف المره دي ماسكسن مرايه صغيره
واحد منهم بص في المرايه وقال مش عارف يا اخي الخلقه دي مش غريبه عليا 
راح التاني خطفها منه وقاله يا عبيط ده انا


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

حلويييييييييييييين يا كيرو
وخد دى كمان

مره واحد مسطول قاعد بيحشش مع مراته لغايه ما نسيوا نفسهم وفجأه حد خبط عليهم فقامت الزوجه وقالت جوزى فقام جوزها ونط من الشباك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

​


----------



## dr.kirols (16 يناير 2007)

حلوه


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

ما انا عارفة

طيب ودى 

مسطول لابس جزمة ، فردة بيضة والتانية سوده .... قابله مسطول تاني وقاله: "ايه ياواد الجزمه الشيك دي. راح المسطول الاولاني حط رجل علي رجل وقاله: وشرفك إنت.. عندي جوز جزم تاني فى البيت شبهه بالظبت

​


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

خد دى يا مان قولهاله
مسطول بيسأل واحدة اسمك إيه قالت له أسماء قالها ما فيش اسم محدد 

​


----------



## dr.kirols (16 يناير 2007)

طب انا بجد مستعد اخليكوا تتحكوا بدون توقف


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يناير 2007)

*كفاااية يا تينا ربنا يخليك جوزك رامي*

* انا بتعب خالص من النكت المحبطة دي*

*الرحمة حلوة*

*:new2:*​


----------



## dr.kirols (16 يناير 2007)

بصوا زورو الموضوع ده وضيفوا الردود هناك مش هنا


----------



## dr.kirols (16 يناير 2007)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12564
مش هتخسروا بالعكس هتكسبوا


----------



## dr.kirols (16 يناير 2007)

انت زورتي الموضوع ده يا تينا


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *كفاااية يا تينا ربنا يخليك جوزك رامي*
> 
> مال رامى فى الموضوع
> ملكش دعوة برامى خالص
> ...


 
انا وراكم والزمن طويل
مش فتحتونى
شوفوا بقى اتقفل ازاى
مرة حرامى دخل على واحد مسطول البيت قالو هات فلوسك و الا هقتل مراتك قام الرجل قعد يضحححححححك.......الحرامى قتل مراته وقاله هات الفلوس قبل م اقتل ابنك الرجعل قعد يضحححححححك........الحرامى قتل ابنه و هكذا لغايه لما خلص عالعيله و بيقول للمسطول ايه يا عم مش عايز تدينى فلوسك ليه؟؟؟؟قاله اطلع من دول يا ابرهيم يا نصر

​


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

kirols قال:


> انت زورتي الموضوع ده يا تينا


 

ايوة امال ده خيالى:dance: ​


----------



## dr.kirols (16 يناير 2007)

لا يا تينا لو تلاحظي ان انا ماكتبتش علامه استفهام في الاخر يعني انا ماكنتش عايز اتعبك بس بفكرك يعني و كمان بلاش العنف ده


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههه ايه ده ياتينا انا باموت من الضحك روحى يا شيخه وتعالى بسرعه ايه النكت الجامده دى انتى كنتى فين من زمان


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2007)

طالما ماسكين فى المساطيل
مره واحد مسطول اتحكم عليه بالاعدام عشماوى غطى راسه علشان يشنقه فقعد يرفس برجله ففكوه قالهم يا جزم كنت هتخنق


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2007)

مسطول بيقول لصاحبه يا أخى أمبارح دخلت فيلم هندى هايل البطل والبطله ماشيين لقوا طفله فى اللفه خدوها و ربوها لغايه ما كبرت وفى الاخر طلعت أمهم


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2007)

مره واحد مسطول اوى راجع بيتهم الساعه اتنين بليل فاخته فتحت له الباب قام ضربها بالقلم على وشها طاخ وقالها كنتى فين لحد دلوقتى


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2007)

مرة حلاق و ابنة مساطيل بيتفرجوا على متش كورة فقال المذيع :وشطها بمشط 
رجلة و جت فى المقص فقال ابن الحلاق : بابا دول بيلعبوا فى العدة


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2007)

واحد حشاش خد مرتبه أول الشهر .. فبيقسم فلوسه ميت جنيه ايجار .. ميت جنيه كهرباء .. ميتين جنيه حشيش
راح الباب مخبط قال المحشش : مين قالولو البوليس راح مقطع الميتين جنيه بتوع الحشيش


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2007)

kirols قال:


> بصوا زورو الموضوع ده وضيفوا الردود هناك مش هنا



ايه يا عم كيرلس انت جاى تخطف زباين من عندى :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12:  دى اخلاق ولاد نكته برضه :banned: :banned: :banned: :banned: :banned: :banned: :banned: :banned: :banned: :banned:


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2007)

واحد مسطول حب يحكي فى ساعه صفا لمراته مغامرة من مغامراته 
قالها  حبيبتي ، هاقول لك مغامره  لكن ايه جامده وانا عارف انك هتقولي على كذاب 
.لكن انا مش كذاب انتي الكذابة وأهلك كلهم كذابين
   يا كدابه يا بنت الكدابه  روحي وانتي طالق


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2007)

اهبل واحول مساطيل فتحوا مطعم طعميه الاحول يعمل الطعميه وبدل ما يحطها فى الزيت يرميها على الارض يقوم الاهبل يقول تششششششششششش


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2007)

كفايه كده عليكم وخدوا بالكم اللى هايقول نكته تعجب الاعضاء هاقول لكم قصادها نكتتين متفقين انتم وقعتوا وماحدش سمى عليكم


----------



## dr.kirols (16 يناير 2007)

اه صحيح تصدق ان انا ندل


----------



## dr.kirols (16 يناير 2007)

على الساده الاعضاء زياره الموضوع http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12564
واضافه الردود في موضوع اخويا coptic hero
اي خدمه يا عم


----------



## *S.O.G* (16 يناير 2007)




----------



## *S.O.G* (16 يناير 2007)

يا جماعة ماتتخانقوووووش!


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2007)

kirols قال:


> اه صحيح تصدق ان انا ندل




عيب عليك تقول انك ندل دى اسمها اقتباس اعضاء عموما انا هاجيلك وازهقك واخليك تسيب الموضوع بتاعك علشان تخلص منى هههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2007)

*S.O.G* قال:


>



هههههههه انا ضحكت على تعليقك جدا يا سون اوف جود يخرب عقلك ايه يا واد خفه الدم دى هههههههههههههه


----------



## *S.O.G* (16 يناير 2007)

شكراً لييييييك...بس ده مش تعليقي!
على العموم المهم إني فزت باتسامة منك يا قمر...ربنا يباركك.


----------



## Christian Knight (16 يناير 2007)

*مرة واحد مسلم فكر طق مات*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يناير 2007)

*هههههههههه*

*عجبتي اوي دي*​


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2007)

انت كده هاتخلينى اخد بالى من السمك الل عندى واعمل عليه حراسه ليلية بدل ما يقرطسنى


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

مادام مش عاوزين تدخلوة فى الترفيهى يبقى شوفوه هنا
يمكن يعجبكم
لمواخده يا  عبده يوه قصدى ياهيرو
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaJ4t7BNr_o&mode=related&search
وقولولى ايه رايكم​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> انا وراكم والزمن طويل
> 
> مش فتحتونى
> شوفوا بقى اتقفل ازاى
> مرة حرامى دخل على واحد مسطول البيت قالو هات فلوسك و الا هقتل مراتك قام الرجل قعد يضحححححححك.......الحرامى قتل مراته وقاله هات الفلوس قبل م اقتل ابنك الرجعل قعد يضحححححححك........الحرامى قتل ابنه و هكذا لغايه لما خلص عالعيله و بيقول للمسطول ايه يا عم مش عايز تدينى فلوسك ليه؟؟؟؟قاله اطلع من دول يا ابرهيم يا نصر​


 
*احنا اسفين :new2: *

*اقفلي بقي*

*حد يشوف الباسورد بتاعها يا شباب*

*او يكلم التوكيل هههههههههه*​


----------



## tina_tina (16 يناير 2007)

يا جماعة
كوبتك مان باعت للمنتدى كله النكته دى
الكل يضحك الاول
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حانوتي جاب بطيخة
: وداخل يتسحب علشان صاحبوه مش يشوفوه وياكلوا معاه
 راح فتحها ولسه ها ياكل
: صحابوه طبوا عليه
: وقالولوا كلنا لهاااا
: قالهم محدش واخد منها حاجة:yahoo: ​


----------



## coptic hero (17 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *احنا اسفين :new2: *
> 
> *اقفلي بقي*
> 
> ...




ما تقلقش يا كوبتيك يا اخويا انا كلمت المصنع الآم وقاللى هايبعت لنا الباسسورد بتاع المصنع وهاترجع تتقفل تانى بس ما فيش حد يستفزها تانى لو سمحتم ههههههههههههه


----------



## tina_tina (17 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> ما تقلقش يا كوبتيك يا اخويا انا كلمت المصنع الآم وقاللى هايبعت لنا الباسسورد بتاع المصنع وهاترجع تتقفل تانى بس ما فيش حد يستفزها تانى لو سمحتم ههههههههههههه


 
انا شمة ريحة تريقة
انتوا جبتوة لنفسكم

نكته بقى بس ايه ريحتها وحشة اوى
بتقول ايه 
مرة واحدة راحت للدكتور بتقوله انها بتطلع غازات بس من غير ريحة ولا صوت 
راح الدكتور اداها علاج وقالها تعالى بعد اسبوع 
رجعت بعد اسبوع الدكتور قالها ايه الاخبار 
قالتله الريحة بدأت تطلع  ووحشة اوى بس لسه الصوت 
قالها تمام كده علجنا منخريك فاضل ودنك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## coptic hero (17 يناير 2007)

r]قديممممممممممممممه واطالب بحذفها لآنى كتبتها هنا يطلع من 5000 مشاركه ههههههههههههههه


----------



## tina_tina (17 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> r]قديممممممممممممممه واطالب بحذفها لآنى كتبتها هنا يطلع من 5000 مشاركه ههههههههههههههه


 
كويس نفكر الناس بيها تانى​


----------



## coptic hero (17 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> كويس نفكر الناس بيها تانى​



سكررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا تينا دمك زى العسل


----------



## Coptic Man (17 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههه

لاء حلوة يا تينا​


----------



## *S.O.G* (17 يناير 2007)

على العموم،اتسلّوا شويّة بالولاد دول:


----------



## *S.O.G* (17 يناير 2007)

ما عرفش ليييه مش بيتحمّلوا!!!!
بالنهاية،هذه صورة أخرى:


----------



## *S.O.G* (17 يناير 2007)




----------



## *S.O.G* (17 يناير 2007)

*دي منّي لكل المشاركين،وخاصة لكاتب الموضوع كوبتك،اقبلوها مني رجاءً!*


----------



## coptic hero (19 يناير 2007)

نشكرك من قلوبنا وميرسيه جدا يا اخى الحبيب ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## *S.O.G* (24 يناير 2007)

*هللويا.
ولك حبيبي كوبتك.
صلّوا لأجل ضعفي وسقطاتي!!!*


----------



## coptic hero (26 يناير 2007)

صلوات القديسين تكون معنا ومعك


----------



## coptic hero (26 يناير 2007)

واحد بيسأل خطيبته : حد قبلى لمسك ؟ سكتت 
قالها : ايه زعلتى؟؟ قالت له : بأعدهم


----------



## coptic hero (26 يناير 2007)

صعيدي سألوه ما هو السيفون ؟ 
قال:صندوق بحبل لما تشده يا تلحق تشرب يا ما تلحقش.


----------



## coptic hero (26 يناير 2007)

واحد راح يخطب بنت واحد محشش فالولد بيقول للمحشش انا هاجيب الشقه رد عليه المحشش وقال له وانا على البنات والبيرة


----------



## coptic hero (26 يناير 2007)

حشاش بيقول لصاحبه :
أنا حلمت امبارح أننا بقينا فنانين
.. أنت فنان تشكيلي ..... وأنا فنان أشكيلك __,_._,___
[/B]


----------



## coptic hero (26 يناير 2007)

مرة واحد دخل على
مراته البيت لقى معاها راجل..قالها : و الله عال..النهاردة
راجل...بكرة تشربيلي سجاير


----------



## coptic hero (26 يناير 2007)

ايه أسرع ثلاث وسائل للاتصالات؟
Telephone
Television
Tell -a- Woman


----------



## coptic hero (26 يناير 2007)

ولد بيسأل أبوه:هي الحمير بتتجوز؟ قاله :يا بني مبيتجوزش أصلاً غير
الحمير.


----------



## coptic hero (26 يناير 2007)

دكتور عيون قاعد مع خطيبته في حديقه الاسماك معاه ورده قالها شايفه الوردة دي يا حبيبتي قالت له ايوه فرجع ايده لورا شوية وقال لها طب وكده


----------



## coptic hero (26 يناير 2007)

مرة واحد صعيدى سافر الكويت لقى الاسامى كلها هناك بوحمد و بو فهد و بو محمد و بو فراس راح سمى نفسه بوكيمون


----------



## monlove (29 يناير 2007)

موضوع مضحك ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## wael (29 يناير 2007)

> >>>مرة أغبية سافرو امريكا واحد منهم رجع والتانى مرجعش
> >>>
> >>>فواحد سألة فين صاحبك؟؟؟
> >>>
> >>>قال له ده اول ما راح هناك اتجنن من ناطحات السحاب وطلع عمارة 500
> >>>دور  ورمى نفسة من الدور ال 500 ونزل فى 3 ايام
> >>>
> >>>فصاحبه قال له ومات ؟؟؟؟
> >>>
> >>>قال له انت عايزه ينزل فى 3 ايام من غير اكل و لا شرب وما يموتش


----------



## wael (29 يناير 2007)

سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى
  عجبتني النكت الى كتبتوها وياريت نكتى تعجبكم


----------



## wael (29 يناير 2007)

> >>>مرة واحد قرأ فى مجله امريكيه ان واحد امريكى قتل مراته ودفنها تحت
> >>>السرير وبعد 25سنه اكتشف البوليس الامريكى الجريمه وقبضوا عليه
> >>>   
> >>>ففكر فى انه يقتل مراته فقام قتلها ودفنها تحت السرير
> >>>
> >>>مفيش ربع ساعه ولقى البوليس جه فقال لهم انتوا عرفتوا بالجريمة دى
> >>>ازاى ؟؟ مع ان الراجل الامريكى ماتمسكش الا بعد 25سنه
>!!
> >>>
> >>>قالوا له اصل الامريكى كان ساكن فى الدور الارضى .. انما انت ساكن 
>فى
> >>>الخامس


----------



## wael (29 يناير 2007)

واحد متقدم يطلب ايد بنت واحد صعيدي
 فالصعيدي بيسأله انت بتشتغل ايه يابني ؟
 فقاله دكتور أطفال يا عمي
> >>>فقاله طب  مكملتش ليه يابني ؟؟


----------



## دينا (29 يناير 2007)

وحشتوني جدا يا جماعه لسه راجعه من السفر و قلت ا سلم عليكم 
و دي نكته جديده
واحد علي فراش الموت مراته جنبه و ماسكه ايده و قالتله حبيبي هعترفلك بحاجه
قالها من زمان و انا حاسس  الابن الاسود مش ابني 
قالتله لا الخمسه البيض
:t33:


----------



## coptic hero (6 فبراير 2007)

دينا قال:


> وحشتوني جدا يا جماعه لسه راجعه من السفر و قلت ا سلم عليكم
> و دي نكته جديده
> واحد علي فراش الموت مراته جنبه و ماسكه ايده و قالتله حبيبي هعترفلك بحاجه
> قالها من زمان و انا حاسس  الابن الاسود مش ابني
> ...



ونعم الآخلااااااااااااااق ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## دينا (6 فبراير 2007)

هيرو انت فين يا راجل وحشنا ظهورك!! 
و دي نكته علشانك
فلاح مهاجر للكويت قرر يبيع ارضه و يوزع الحيوانات الي عنده علي اهل حتته فكان بيدي للبيت الي فيه الراجل  كلمته مسموعه حصان  و البيت الي الست هي الي بتتامر و مشيه كلمتها كان بيديهم فرخه و ضل ماشي في شارعهم يوزع في الحصنات و الفراخ الي معاه الي ان وصل اخر بيت و كان الست و الراجل مش باين مين الحكم فسئل مين راجل البيت هنا 
رد الراجل انا طبعا
قاله باجي معايا حصانين اسود و التاني بني انهو واحد عاجبك
الراجل قاله بني
مرات الراجل قالت لالالا هناخد الاسود احلي
الفلاح قاله خد الفرخه بتاعتك :yahoo:


----------



## نادورة (6 فبراير 2007)

دينا مش فاهمه حاجه يا ريت توضحي


----------



## *S.O.G* (9 فبراير 2007)

*شكراً ليكم يا وائل وكوبتك ودينا ونادورة و و و...
الله! هو كل دول مكبوتين ومقهورين؟؟!!
الله يفرّج الهم عن قلوبنا.
الرب معاكم.*


----------



## دينا (12 فبراير 2007)

فينك يا هيرووووووووووووووووووو؟

واحد صعيدي سافر سوريا يقلب عيشه هناك فلما انفتح باب الطيارة قابلته مذيعة وسألته: إيه رأيك فى الأسد؟؟ قالها حيوان قوى وكفاية انه ملك الغابة.راحوا خدوه 10 سنين سجن ولما خرج قال أنا أسافر للسعودية أشوف رزقي هناك وبالمرة اعملي حجة وعمرة ولما انفتح باب الطيارة قابلته مذيعة وسالته إيه رأيك فى فهد ؟؟ قالها : والله ده حيوان رشيق وسريع راحوا واخدينوا 5 سنين فلما خرج قال أنا ارجع بلدي أحسن واهو مصر برده أم الدنيا فلما انفتح باب الطيارة قابلته مذيعة وقالتله : إيه رأيك فى مبارك؟؟؟ قالها لو سمحتي أنا مبتكلمشى على حيوانات.:t33:


----------



## merola (15 فبراير 2007)

لا بجد النكت تحفة دية فعلا علاج للانسان المخنوق ياريت تحطوا اكتر 
صلوا من اجلى 
ناردين


----------



## coptic hero (11 مارس 2007)

دينا قال:


> فينك يا هيرووووووووووووووووووو؟
> 
> واحد صعيدي سافر سوريا يقلب عيشه هناك فلما انفتح باب الطيارة قابلته مذيعة وسألته: إيه رأيك فى الأسد؟؟ قالها حيوان قوى وكفاية انه ملك الغابة.راحوا خدوه 10 سنين سجن ولما خرج قال أنا أسافر للسعودية أشوف رزقي هناك وبالمرة اعملي حجة وعمرة ولما انفتح باب الطيارة قابلته مذيعة وسالته إيه رأيك فى فهد ؟؟ قالها : والله ده حيوان رشيق وسريع راحوا واخدينوا 5 سنين فلما خرج قال أنا ارجع بلدي أحسن واهو مصر برده أم الدنيا فلما انفتح باب الطيارة قابلته مذيعة وقالتله : إيه رأيك فى مبارك؟؟؟ قالها لو سمحتي أنا مبتكلمشى على حيوانات.:t33:



معلش كنت بأمر بظروف وفاة والدى وصدقينى كلكم وحشتونى جدا بس هانرجع ان شاء المسيح اكتر من الآول


----------



## دينا (11 مارس 2007)

انا اسفه. ربنا يعزيك و البقيه في حياتك


----------



## coptic hero (13 مارس 2007)

دينا قال:


> انا اسفه. ربنا يعزيك و البقيه في حياتك



اشكرك على تعزيتك ورسالتك الرقيقه وخدى بقى النكته دى

قرية اهلها اشتكوا ان الامام يلقي خطب طويلة جدا جدا في الصلاة فاشتكوا الي 
الاوقاف التي ارسلت لهم اماما جديدا ولكنه كرر نفس المشكلة فاعادوا الشكوى 
فارسلت لهم الاوقاف شيخا آخر وحذرته من الاطالة. 
وصل الامام الجديد فدخل المسجد وصعد المنبر وحيّا المصلين وسأل: 
اتعرفون قصة سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام؟ 
فرد المصلون كلهم: نعم . 
فنظر الامام الى المؤذن وقال: اقم الصلاة. 
ولما فرغ من صلاته استوقف الناس وسألهم: اتعرفون قصة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام؟ 
فرد المصلون : نعم. 
فقال لهم خلاص ماتجوش الجمعة الجايـــة


----------



## coptic hero (13 مارس 2007)

كان في اب وابنه كسولين جداجداوكانوا بيتفرجوا على التلفزيون ورن جرس الباب فقال الاب:قوم يابنى افتح لامك الابن:قوم انتي افتح لمراتك الاب:يابني عيب امك على الباب الابن:ماهي كمان مراتك 
ابوه قالله:طيب هي طالق قوم بقى افتح الباب لامك


----------



## coptic hero (13 مارس 2007)

واحد هجاص قاعد مع جماعة اصحابه بيقول لهم عارفين مين اللى كان معايا امبارح قالو مين قال بوش وشارون قالو ياراجل؟ قال واد يابلية مين اللى كان معايا انبارح بلية قال بوش وشارون يامعلم 
تانى يوم قال لاصحابه عارفين مين اللى كان معايا الاسبوع اللى فات قالولو مين قال مبارك ونظيف قالو ياراجل؟ قال واد يابلية مين اللى كان هنا الاسبوع اللى فات؟ قال مبارك ونظيف يامعلم 
تالت يوم بيقول لاصحابه عارفين مين اللى كان معايا النهاردة قالوله مين قال ابو جهل وابو لهب قالو ياراجل قال واد يابلية مين اللى كان هنا النهاردة. قال بلية مش عارف يامعلم بس انا كنت فى مشوار جيت لقيت عربية 
مكتوووووب )عليها ملاكى قريش


----------



## coptic hero (13 مارس 2007)

مره واحد تاجر كتاكيت ماشي بالعربيه وفيها كتاكيت وقفته لجنه تموين وقال له المفتش: الكتاكيت دي بتأكلهم ايه؟ رد عليه وقال له
: درة يا بيه..... فقال له المفتش انتو ما بتفهموش حاجة الكتاكيت دي بتاكل علف........ وراح عمله غرامة 1000 جنيه....
راح مشي التاجر بالعربيه وهو في الطريق وقفته لجنه تموين تاني وقال له المفتش انت بتأكل الكتاكيت دي ايه قال له بأكلهم علف يا بيه فقال له المفتش انت ايه يا أخي انت ما بتفهمش دي بتاكل درة وعمل له
غرامه 1000 جنيه وبعد شويه وهو ماشي وقفته لجنه تموين تاني وقال له
المفتش انت بتأكل الكتاكيت دي ايه قال له يا بيه انا كل يوم الصبح ادي كل
كتكوت جنيه وهو ياكل اللي هو عايزه


----------



## coptic hero (13 مارس 2007)

ٍكان في واحد شكله وحش قوي قوي قوي عايز يتجوزفراح واتقدم لواحده* فابيقول لأبوها :انا يا عمي بلا فخر عملت نفسي بنفسي
قاله: ما انا برضه بقول استحاله تكون خلقه ربنا


----------



## coptic hero (13 مارس 2007)

مره مسئول كبير راح يفتتح حمام سباحه كبير في سوهاج

فكان مدير الحمام بيشرحله مميزات الحمام فقال:

ده يا فندم المنط العشرين متر اطلع يا محمدين نط فنط

و ده يا فندم المنط الاربعين متر اطلع يا حسنين نط فنط

فقال المسئول هايل هايل

فقاله المدير ولسه كمان يا فندم لما نملاه ميه


----------



## دينا (13 مارس 2007)

ايه الهياله دي يا هيرو انت رجعت بقوه اعظم و لا ايه ؟؟:spor2:  و بعدين هو مفيش غيري و غيرك بنغني و نرد علي بعض ؟؟ فين البشر ..... الصيام برضو و لا ايه؟  نكته علي الماشي:

مرة اتنين راحوا يزورو متحف للفراعنة... فشافوا جثة متحنطة .....فالأول بيقول
للتانى شايف يله قالو ايوا شايف...فبصوا قوي كده شافوا يافطة مكتوب عليها
156ق.م...... راح الاول قال للتانى :وده يطلع ايييه؟...قالوه التانى:والله منا
عارف تلاقيها نمرة العربية الى داسته!!

 :yahoo: :99:


----------



## دينا (13 مارس 2007)

و دي واحده تانيه علشان مزاجي رايق النهارده

كان فى مسابقة بين ثلاثة أشخاص , المسابقة كانت إنهم يعدوا البحر ويطلعوا
الجبل و يقتلوا الغوريلا و يتجوزوا الأميرة ... اول واحد غرق فى البحر ، ثانى
واحد عدا البحر لكن وقع من فوق الجبل.... أما الثالث (كان غبى شوية) عدا البحر
وطلع الجبل وقتل الأميرة ..... و أتجوز الغوريلا:yahoo:


----------



## coptic hero (19 مارس 2007)

دينا قال:


> و دي واحده تانيه علشان مزاجي رايق النهارده
> 
> كان فى مسابقة بين ثلاثة أشخاص , المسابقة كانت إنهم يعدوا البحر ويطلعوا
> الجبل و يقتلوا الغوريلا و يتجوزوا الأميرة ... اول واحد غرق فى البحر ، ثانى
> ...



دينا العسولة رجعت تانى وحشتينى يا دينا ووحشنى دمك السكر


----------



## coptic hero (28 مارس 2007)

سمعت النكته دى وعجبتنى قلت اجيبهالكم طفل بيقول لأخوه التوأم وهو متنرفز إنت كنت فين ياعم أمك حمتنى مرتين  

مرة بنت قالت لامها : هو السمك الكبير بياكل السردين؟ قالت ا يوة 
قالت لها : طيب ازاي بيفتح العلبة؟؟


----------



## coptic hero (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

*
فلاح اشتري ديكين كل يوم مع صوت الاذان يسمع صياح ديك و بعدين فكر هو ليه الديك التاني مبيصيحش؟؟؟؟؟؟
راح صاحي يوم بدري قبل الاذان و قرر يراقب الديوك اول ما اذن الاذان صاح الديك الاول راح الفلاح قرب من الديك التاني و لقاه بيقول بصوت واطي.......................... كيرياليسون كيرياليسون  *


----------



## twety (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

واحد بلدياتنا مسكت فيه الكهربا
قالها سيب وانا اسيب

واحد ساب عربيته دايرة
رجع لقيها مثلثه

واحدصعيدى وقفت على مناخيرة دبنايه
فهشها
قالتله حتى انت يامعفن

ويلا كفايه كده
:yahoo::t33::yahoo:


----------



## coptic hero (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



twety قال:


> واحد بلدياتنا مسكت فيه الكهربا
> قالها سيب وانا اسيب
> 
> واحد ساب عربيته دايرة
> ...




عسسسسسسسسسسسل عسسسسسسسسسل هههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

مره واحد احول مذيع بيساله ايه امنيتك في الحياه قاله 

اشوف واحد ماشي لواحده
---------------------------------------
جماعة صعايدة فى سجن الكبير بتاعهم قالهم احنا حنعمل خطة ونهرب قالهم 

السجن دة لية تلات ابواب  حنلاقى عسكرى على الاول نقتلة ونهرب وعسكرى على التانى نقتلة ونهرب وعسكرى على التالت نقتلة ونهرب نفذوا الخطة وقتلو الاول والتانى راحو على التالت لقيوة مش قاعد الكبير بتاعهم قالهم ارجعو يا رجالة الخطة فشلت


----------



## coptic hero (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

مره واحد اسكندرانى لقى بنته راجعه الساعه 3 بالليل

 فقالها كنتى فين يا بت قالت له كنا بنتمشى مع واحد صحبى يابا وروحت معاه البيت والوقت سرقنا قال لها خشى نامى احنا نحبو الصراحه


----------



## coptic hero (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

مره واحد بخيل قوى خبط فى حيطه اتعور جامد اوى وقعد ينزف

 شافه واحد عسكرى قاله اشوفلك دكتور قاله لا شوفلى حد يشترى الدم اللى نازل دا

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا جامدين
احنا نحبو الصراحه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد كلهم حلوين


----------



## ارووجة (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

نكت حلوة كتير ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ليك اخي الغالي  كوبتك هيرووووووو

ويثبت الموضوع


----------



## marcelino (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

هههههههههههههههه

حلوووووووووووووووين يا هيرو​


----------



## Moony34 (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



coptic hero قال:


> مره واحد اسكندرانى لقى بنته راجعه الساعه 3 بالليل
> 
> فقالها كنتى فين يا بت قالت له كنا بنتمشى مع واحد صحبى يابا وروحت معاه البيت والوقت سرقنا قال لها خشى نامى احنا نحبو الصراحه




هههههههههههههه
جبارة يا هيرو... وبالمناسبة
واحد بورسعيدي بيقولوله إلحق مراتك قاعدة مع واحد في الجنينة اللي ورا البيت قالهم يعني شجرتين وشوية نجيلة خلاص عملتوهم جنينه


----------



## naderr (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

مرة واحد غبى واقف في الشارع و بيتكلم في المحمول و عمال يزعق و يقول: بس دوري تاني ، دوري كويس. ام واحد معدي في الشارع جه قال له: في إيه ؟؟؟؟ راح واخد المحمول منه وبيسمع ... لقى .... (الرقم الذي طلبته غير موجود في الخدمة


----------



## coptic hero (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا جامدين
> احنا نحبو الصراحه
> ...



*
ا ى خدعه يا تويتى انتى تقشرى بس واحنا نقلى فى الزيت*


----------



## coptic hero (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



ارووجة قال:


> نكت حلوة كتير ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسي ليك اخي الغالي  كوبتك هيرووووووو
> 
> ويثبت الموضوع



*
اشكرك اختى الحبيبه ارووووووووووووجه على تثبيتك الموضوع*


----------



## coptic hero (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



marcelino قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوووووووووووووووين يا هيرو​




*انت دايما يا لينو رافع روحى المعدنيه كده هههههههههه*


----------



## coptic hero (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



Moony34 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> جبارة يا هيرو... وبالمناسبة
> واحد بورسعيدي بيقولوله إلحق مراتك قاعدة مع واحد في الجنينة اللي ورا البيت قالهم يعني شجرتين وشوية نجيلة خلاص عملتوهم جنينه




*هههههههههههههههه


طيب ما هو صحيح شجرتين يعملوهم جنينه بس تجنن وفكرتنى بنكته انهم بيقولوله اختك عالبحر مع ابراهيم الكهربائى وبيعملوا حاجات قبيحه رد عليهم وقال ده لا كهربائى ولا بيفهم فى الكهرباء *


----------



## nana25 (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

حلوين قوى النكت دى يا عم 

بس وقفه من فضلك تجيب سيرة الاسكندرنية ليه 

على فكرة احنا جامدين قوى وبعرفوا ناخدوا بتارنا واوعى تكون نسيت انا مين وله تحب نفكرووووووووووووووووك​


----------



## nana25 (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*


واحد صعيدي أول مرة ينزل القاهرة جاله حسنين ولد عمه ينصحه ويقوله : يا واد عمي المصاروة ( القاهريين ) دول بيشتموا شتيمة وعرة جوي جوي يابوووي إحنا مانفهمهاشي خد بالك يا واد عمي 

وسافر هذا الصعيدي وكلمات حسنين واد عمه لا تزال تدور في رأسه وحينما وصل القاهرة وخرج من محطة القطار فقابله سائق تاكسي وقال له : بندحرج التماسي يا بلدينا فوجم الصعيدي في وجه سائق التاكسي ولم يرد عليه فقال له السائق : بندحرج التماسي يا بلدينا فقال له الصعيدي بلهجة حادة : إحنا كمان بندحرجوا التماسي وهنضربوا .
​


----------



## coptic hero (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

اتنين صعايده بيلعبوا شطرنج الملك مات بالسكته القلبيه


----------



## coptic hero (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



nana25 قال:


> حلوين قوى النكت دى يا عم
> 
> بس وقفه من فضلك تجيب سيرة الاسكندرنية ليه
> 
> على فكرة احنا جامدين قوى وبعرفوا ناخدوا بتارنا واوعى تكون نسيت انا مين وله تحب نفكرووووووووووووووووك​




انا اللى اعرفه مع احترامي للاسكندرانيه انهم بتوع بوء بس وبيقولك واحد قهوجى بيقول للمعلم الحق يا معلم فيه عركه على الآمه المعلم قاله بؤيئى ولا سكاكينى ياله لو قال له بؤيئي يقولله تعالى نرميلنا بؤئين ولو قال له سكاكينى يقول له اغزى الشيطان وخلينا فى حالنا العراك وحش هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

ماشى يا عم لولو هنبتدى العركة بقى هههههههههههه



واحد شكله غلبان ويصعب عالكافر قاعد على قهوه باصص لكوباية شاي قدامه ومتنح ! 

شافه واحد رذل عامل نفسه فتوه ,فقال أما اروح أتنطط عليه شوية, راح أدخل عليه وشادد الكوباية من قدامة وشربها على بق واحد ,وحطها قدامه فاضيه وقال له ماتنساش تدفع البقشيش ! 

الراجل راح منفجر في العياط والنهنهة! لدرجه إنه صعب على الفتوه ,فخبط على كتفه وقال: 
ياراجل ماتعملش في نفسك كده , معقوله راجل بشنبات يعيط علشان كوباية شاي بخمسين قرش؟ 
أنا مش بعيط علشان الشاي , بس النهارده أسوأ يوم في حياتي! 

صحيت الصبح متأخر , فأخذت الموتوسيكل بتاع أخويا علشان ألحق أفتح المحل , بس برضه وصلت متأخر وصاحب المحل هزأني, ما أستحملتش راح طاردني. 

جيت أخذ الموتوسيكل علشان أروح لقيته أنسرق , رحت أبلغ أخويا , أتهمني بسرقته!  و بعد ما ضربوني في القسم علشان أعترف طلعوني بكفالة مش عارف حأسددها أزاي.

و حتى لما قررت أنتحر , جيت أشرب كوباية السم , جيت أنت وخطفتها من إيدي.
.ده صباح نحس ​


----------



## coptic hero (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



nana25 قال:


> ماشى يا عم لولو هنبتدى العركة بقى هههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...




المنحوس منحوس لو علقوا على راسه فانوس


----------



## coptic hero (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

مره واحد داخل الحمام فقال اعوذ بالله من الخبث و الخبائث فقاله الشيطان ياعم ما تصدعناش اعملها وانت ساكت


----------



## coptic hero (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

أستاذ.. سأل تلميذ ؟؟ الثعلب بيولد ولا بيبيض قاله ده مكار اتوقع منه اي حاجه


----------



## nana25 (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*


صعيدي نزل القاهرة وكلما مر على أحد المحلات التجارية قرأ محل كذا لصاحبه فلان الفلاني وشركاه , فقام هذا الصعيدي بتجهيز محل كبير وكتب عليه محل خلف أبو معاون وشركاه فقامت مصلحة الضرائب باستدعاء الرجل وبسؤاله اتضح أنه لا يوجد لديه شركاء فعاقبته بالغرامة المالية وإغلاق المحل , وبعد فترة رأى هذا الصعيدي محلات أخرى مكتوب عليها محلات فلان الفلاني وولده فجهز محل كبير وكتب عليه محل خلف أبو معاون وولده واستدعته مصلحة الضرائب وبسؤاله اتضح أنه لا يوجد لديه أولاد فعاقبته بالغرامة المالية وإغلاق المحل , فقام الرجل بتجهيز محل كبير جدا وكتب عليه " محلات خلف أبو معاون وحده لا شريك له " فاتهموه بالكفر وأقاموا عليه الحد .

​


----------



## coptic hero (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

صعيدي حب واحدة، راح اتجوز اختها علشان 

يقدر يشوفها كل يوم


----------



## coptic hero (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

مرة دكتور عظام ماشى فى الشارع بالليل 

الكلاب جريت وراة


----------



## coptic hero (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

مرة واحدة ظهر لها مصباح علاء الدين فمسكته وحكته فظهر لها الجني وقالها 

شبيك لبيك .....راحت قاطعاه وقالت له سيبك من الفيلم الحمضان ده احنا حافظينه خش في المهم قالها ليكي ثلاثة طلبات بس لي شرط قبل ما تطلبي اي طلب قالت له ماشي قالها ان أي طلب انت هاتطلبيه جوزك ها ياخد عشرة أضعافه قالت له ماشي ، أول طلب قالت له انا عايزة ابقى اجمل ست في العالم قالها خلي بالك جوزك ها يبقى اجمل راجل في العالم والستات كلها ها تجري وراه 
قالت له وانت مالك ما تشتغل وانت ساكت ، جلا جلا الست بقيت اجمل واحدة في العالم والطلب الثاني قال له عايزة أبقى أغنى ست في العالم قالها جوزك هايبقى اغنى راجل في العالم وهايدور يسرمح في الكباريهات قالتله وانت ايش حاشرك ، جلا جلا بقت أغنى ست في العالم والطلب الثالث بقى والأخير قالت له انت وعدتنى تعطى جوزى عشر اضعاف اللى تدهونى اذا أنا هانزل دلوقت أطلع على المستشفى وعايزاك أول ما أوصل على باب المستشفى يجيلي أزمة قلبية صغيرة ..........


----------



## coptic hero (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

مرة صرصار بيحب صرصارة قعدوا سنين يحبو بعض و صاحبنا الصرصار معندوش فلوس 
يتقدم بيها للصرصارة راح اشتغل فى بلاعات الخليج سنين وسنين  وبعد غياب رجع من السفر وقابلتة الصرصارة وبتاخدة بالحضن جة واحد رخم وداس عليهم بالجزمة


----------



## coptic hero (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

مجنون و مجنونة كانو ماشيين جنب حمام السباحه فى مستشفى المجانين ... فالمجنون رمى نفسه فى المياه والمجنونة راحت انقذته (جاه الدكتور تانى يوم للمجنونة وقال لها عندى ليكى خبر حلو والتانى وحش الاول انتى خفيتى وهتخرجى من المستشفى ، والخبر التانى صاحبك المجنون شنق نفسه) قالت له لأ ..دانا كنت معلقاه عشان ينشف




واحدة قالت لجوزها النهارده بصيت لنفسى فى المراية لقيت نفسى قمر14 تفتكر كده غرور 

قالها : لأ غرور ايه  ده كدة يبقى عمى


----------



## coptic hero (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

مره واحده جابت خدامه اسكندرانيه وسألتها انت بتحبي القطط الخدامه قالت لها 

ايووووووووووووه يا ستى قطط  والمرسى ابو العباس يا ستى احنا بناكلوا  اي حاجه


----------



## twety (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

ايووووووووووووووووة ياهيرو
شويه نكت فى الخمسينه
زى الشاى اللى يعدل الدماااااااااااغ
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



twety قال:


> ايووووووووووووووووة ياهيرو
> شويه نكت فى الخمسينه
> زى الشاى اللى يعدل الدماااااااااااغ
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




ايه الآصطباحه الليبتون دى ههههههه والله فكرتينى اعمل شاى


----------



## twety (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



coptic hero قال:


> ايه الآصطباحه الليبتون دى ههههههه والله فكرتينى اعمل شاى


 

اى خدمه ياباشا
ده انت الغالى برضه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

واحد بلديتنا سافر بره بعتوله رساله mms على الفودافون ولقى اخواته مربيين دقنهم قلق جدا وقال لازم يوجد امر خطير ومخبيينه عليه قام رجع على اول طياره قابل اخوه الكبير فى المطار تعبان وحالته حاله ودقنه طويله قاله فى ايه طمنى ابويا جراله حاجه راح مطبطب عليه وخده فى حضنه وركبوا العربيه لقا اخوه الثانى فى السياره تعبان وحالته حاله ودقنه طويله قاله فى ايه طمنى ابويا جراله حاجه راح مطبطب عليه وخده فى حضنه سافروا لقا اخوه الثالث على باب البيت تعبان وحالته حاله ودقنه طويله قاله فى ايه طمنى ابويا جراله حاجه راح مطبطب عليه وخده فى حضنه دخل على ابوه فى السرير لقاه نائم تعبان وحالته حاله ودقنه طويله قاله فى ايه طمنى يا ابويه انت كويس رد عليا راح ابوه قاله يا حسنين وديت ماكينه الحلاقه الجيليت فين


----------



## coptic hero (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

كابتن عبد الموجود الصعيدى  طيار مبيعرفش يسوق فى يوم طلع سفريه بالطياره وهو ماشى بالطياره بيقول 
فى الميكرفون كابتن عبد الموجود بيحييكم من الطياره الجامبو وكل واحد ينام على الجامبو اللى يريحه ويتمنى لكم رحله سعيده وبعد عشر دقايق قال لهم كابتن عبد الموجود بيحييكم من الطياره الجامبو وبيبلغكم  ان الجناح الشمال ولع وان شاء الله هنوصل بالسلامه بعد خمس دقائق بيقولهم كابتن عبد الموجود بيحييكم من الطياره الجامبو وبيقوللكم ان الجناح اليمين ولع وان شاء الله هنرجع بالسلامه بعد شويه بيقولهم كابتن عبد الموجود بيحييكم من البرشوت ويقول لكم ان الاعمار بيدى الله


----------



## coptic hero (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

مرة واحده حامل في 3 اولاد اول مولود كان تنح ومش راضي يعيط فالدكتور قعد يضرب فيه لحد ما عيط ولما اتولد التاني كان تنح برده فقعد يضرب في لحد ما عيط المهم راح قال للممرضه انا زهقت طلعي انتي التالت راحت الممرضه تطلع التالت لاقيته طالع براسه وبيقولها هو الرجل اللي بيضرب العيال مشي ولا لسه


----------



## veansea (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

مرة تلات اباء كهنه قاعدين مع بعضهم 
ومعاهم فرخه وملوخيه 
فقالوا كل واحد هياكل حته يقول عليها ايه
الاول اكل راس الفرخه 
وقال نسل المراه يسحق راس الحيه
التانى اكل الفرخه نفسها 
وقال من يا كل جسدى ويشرب دمى يثبت فيا وانا فيه 
اما الثالث ملقاش غير طبق الملوخيه 
راح قايلهم سلام المسيح يكون معكم 
انصرفوا بسلام ورش عليهم الملوخيه


----------



## twety (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

ههههههههههههههههههه حلووووووووين كلهم


----------



## muheb (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

ههههههههههههههه اي الظمة دي


----------



## muheb (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

سوري اي العظمة ده


----------



## يسى (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

موضوع ع الجرح لانو انا من المكبوتين بس على العموم خدوا منى دى                                                               واحد احول راح يقابل ابوة فى المطار باس الشنطة وشال ابوة ومشى                                                   واحد اسود واخوة ابيض الاسود بيسال امة لية ياماما انا اسود واخوى ابيض ؟ قالتلة احمد ربك انا لو اتكلت على ابوك ما جبت لا اسود ولا ابيض


----------



## يسى (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

:yahoo:موضوع ع الجرح لانو انا من المكبوتين بس على العموم خدوا منى دى                                                               واحد احول راح يقابل ابوة فى المطار باس الشنطة وشال ابوة ومشى                                                   واحد اسود واخوة ابيض الاسود بيسال امة لية ياماما انا اسود واخوى ابيض ؟ قالتلة احمد ربك انا لو اتكلت على ابوك ما جبت لا اسود ولا ابيض


----------



## coptic hero (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



veansea قال:


> مرة تلات اباء كهنه قاعدين مع بعضهم
> ومعاهم فرخه وملوخيه
> فقالوا كل واحد هياكل حته يقول عليها ايه
> الاول اكل راس الفرخه
> ...




الحمد لله انه لحق ملوخيه مش احسن من مفيش


----------



## coptic hero (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

واحد مسيحي بيموت وواقف معاه صديقه المسلم وعمال يقول لة قول الشهادة  قول الشهادة راح قال 

ليسانس آداب


----------



## twety (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

هههههههههههههه

لا ناااااااصح


----------



## عبد الرب (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



coptic hero قال:


> اخى الحبيب كوبتيك مان  مرحبا بك مش مهم انك مش حافظ نكته لكن المهم ان لما موقف يضايقك من أى شخص اة حاجه ترجمها فورا هنا يعنى اواحد صديقى قال لى نا نزلت اطلع العربيه من الجراج الساعه 6 الصبح وقلت اخرجها وبعدين اطلع اصحى المدام وتجهز الفطار لقيتها بعد ما طلعت بتقوللى انت كنت فين على الصبح كده علما بأنها تثق فى  ففكرنى بنكته تقول ان ابونا ادم لما كان فى الجنه خرج يصطاد فتأخر فلما رجع لحواء نكدت عليه عايزة تعرف هو كان فين ومع مين ولم يكن على الآرض غيرهما



صدقنى ياكوبتك هيرو فكرتنى بالحديث بتاع الستات ناقصات عقل ودين ليها حق ياعم تعمل كدة مش ناقصات عقل ودين:new6::new6::t19:


----------



## عبد الرب (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



coptic hero قال:


> مبارك راح يزور مصنع سيارات مرسيدس فعجبته شبح اخر موديل فسأل صاحب المصنع بكام دى صاحب المصنع قالله عيب يا ريس مبارك قال لالا لازم ادفع فالراجل انكسف وقاله طالما مصر انك تدفع يبقى عشره جنيه راح الريس اعطاه خمسين جنيه قالله طيب مش وقته يا ريس ما فيش معايا فكه الريس قال له خلاص طالما ما فيش فكه هات بالباقى عربيات



ايوة ياعم لازم مش بيقولك ابو بلاش كتر منه وبعدين هو اللى غلطان ماكنش خد فلوس من الريس حد بيحاسب الريس برضه اهى جات على دماغه خليه يشرب:kap:


----------



## coptic hero (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



عبد الرب قال:


> صدقنى ياكوبتك هيرو فكرتنى بالحديث بتاع الستات ناقصات عقل ودين ليها حق ياعم تعمل كدة مش ناقصات عقل ودين:new6::new6::t19:




*هم ممكن ستاتهم يكونوا ناقصين عقل ودين لكن بيبقوا زايدين حاجات تانيه تخلى رجالتهم يتجوزوا بالآربعه هههههههههه*


----------



## عبد الرب (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



*S.O.G* قال:


> عفواً عفواً أرجو من الادارة حذف مشاركتي التي أعلاه علشان هي عن الصومشكرا للإدارة...
> و الآن:
> اسمعوا النكتة دي وانشالله تعجبكو....
> مرة في كاهن وشيخ ،الشيخ بيغار أوي أوي أوي من الكاهن،يقلّدو دايماً...يعني اذا اشترى الكاهن سندويشة طعمية يروح هوّة التاني يشتري زيها تمام،واذا الكاهن يوم يغير تسريحة شعره،بيسرع الشيخ الى تغيير تسريحة شعره هوّه التاني ويقول بنفسه(الحلو مهما بيعمل،يلبقلو!).
> ...


 لاء بجد النكتة حلوة وفكرتنى بنكتة شبها بيقولكمرة واحد شيخ ساكن جنب قسيس وكان الشيخ مزهق القسيس اوى والقسيس مش عارف يعمله ايه اخر ماحتار لقى عندهم حديث بيقول فيما معناه اذا كلب عمل حمام على حاءط يهد ويبنى سبع مرات فراح للشيخ قاله بقولك ايه ياشيخ لو حائط شاخ عليه كلب نعمل فى ايه فقاله يهد ويبنى سبع مرات فقاله القسيس طيب لو الحيطة اللى بين شقتك وشقتى راح رد عليه الشيخ وقاله قليل من الماء يطهرها ههههههههههه


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



عبد الرب قال:


> لاء بجد النكتة حلوة وفكرتنى بنكتة شبها بيقولكمرة واحد شيخ ساكن جنب قسيس وكان الشيخ مزهق القسيس اوى والقسيس مش عارف يعمله ايه اخر ماحتار لقى عندهم حديث بيقول فيما معناه اذا كلب عمل حمام على حاءط يهد ويبنى سبع مرات فراح للشيخ قاله بقولك ايه ياشيخ لو حائط شاخ عليه كلب نعمل فى ايه فقاله يهد ويبنى سبع مرات فقاله القسيس طيب لو الحيطة اللى بين شقتك وشقتى راح رد عليه الشيخ وقاله قليل من الماء يطهرها ههههههههههه




:smil15:  :smil15:  هيطهرها بشخه قطه ولا ايه :smil15: :smil15:
احسن حاجه ياشباب يجيب واحد يتسير قدام بابا شقته يقول الله ايه دا اكيد خير من عند محمد اما الحسه بقي
تبقي شديده يامـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

خد بقي دي وادعيلي ياحبي
وعلي فكره انا بحب قوي اقرا حاجات لـــــــــــ
1.دينا
2.الفراشه المسيحيه
3.كوبتك هيرو
ودي من عندي.....................................

                                                                                                                         مع تحيــــــــــات
                                                                                                                         مانشــســــتــــر


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (22 أغسطس 2007)

*الفتاتان والمعرض*

دليل علي عدم الاستطاعه
                                             بارضاء المراه ابدا  ابدا
  تم افتتاح مركز تسوق في دالاس حيث يمكن للسيدات الذهاب
 واختيار زوج من بين مجموعه كبيره من الرجال .المبنى مكون من خمسة
أدوار كلما صعدت للدور الاعلى كان الرجال أفضل في الصفات والمميزات. 

القاعده الوحيده أنك لو فتحت باب أي دور من هذه الأدوار لابد ان تختار زوجا أو تصعد للدور الأعلى 
ولا يمكنك الرجوع مره أخرى ..... النزول يكون للخروج بلا عوده فقط !!!

فذهبت صديقتين إلى المركز لاختيار زوجين 

الدور الأول عليه لافته تقول :

( الرجال هنا لديهم وظائف محترمه ويحبون الاطفال )

فقالت الفتاتان لبعض : حسنا هذا أفضل من ألا يكون لهم وظيفه أو الا يحبو الأطفال
 ولكن لنرى ماذا في الدور الأعلى

الدور الثاني عليه لافته تقول : 

( الرجال هنا لديهم وظائف بمرتبات عاليه ويحبون الاطفال .. وفي غاية الوسامه )

قالت الفتاتان .. ممممم .. ولكن ماذا في الأعلى ؟؟؟؟؟

الدور الثالث عليه لافته تقول :

( الرجال هنا لديهم وظائف بمرتبات كبيره.ويحبون الأطفال.
في غاية الوسامه ويساعدون في شغل البيت ) 

قالت الفتاتان: وااااو .. رائع .. ولكن ماذا قد يكون في الأعلى ؟؟

الدور الرابع عليه لافته تقول :

( الرجال هنا لديهم وظائف بمرتبات كبيره .. ويحبون الاطفا ل..
 في غاية الوسامه ويساعدون في شغل البيت .. وفي غاية الرومانسيه ) 

فقالت الفتاتان : يا إلهي . .تخيلي ماذا يكون بانتظارنا في الدور الاعلى 

فصعدتا الى الدور الخامس ...... 

لا رجال هنا وهذا الدور فاض وموجود فقط لإثبات أنه من المستحيل ارضاء المرأة


    :new6:     :new6:     :new6:     :new6:     :new6:     :new6:     :new6:


----------



## snow_white7 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



عماد كامل قال:


> مرة واحد راح لابونا علشان يعترف                                                                                       الراجل: انا يا ابونا عندى مشكلة مع النور                                                                             ابونا   :   مشكلة اية يا ابنى لاسمح اللة                                                                           الراجل:  لما النور بيقطع فى اى حتة بلاقى نفسى بابوس فى اللى جنبى                                 ابونا   :يا ابنى حاول تبعد عن الخطية دى و------- وهنا النور  يقطع                                            ابونا   :بسرعة الكلوب يا جرجس



هههههههههههه  حلوووووه  اوى  بجد


----------



## snow_white7 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



coptic hero قال:


> *هم ممكن ستاتهم يكونوا ناقصين عقل ودين لكن بيبقوا زايدين حاجات تانيه تخلى رجالتهم يتجوزوا بالآربعه هههههههههه*



مش  لسه  يا  كوبتك  قايل  فى  اول  موضوعك  بلاش  الدخول

فى مواضيع  جانبيه  وكده  يعنى  ومش  مستحملين والكلام ده

ماتنفذ  اللى  قلته  بقى  ....  ولا  هو  مافيش  مناسبه  الا  ما  

تجيبوا  فى  سيرتنا  كده  عمال  على  بطال  ؟؟؟


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## snow_white7 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



مانشستر الظلام قال:


> :smil15:  :smil15:  هيطهرها بشخه قطه ولا ايه :smil15: :smil15:
> احسن حاجه ياشباب يجيب واحد يتسير قدام بابا شقته يقول الله ايه دا اكيد خير من عند محمد اما الحسه بقي
> تبقي شديده يامـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان



كل  اناء ينضح  بما  فيه

وان  دل  على  شىء  انما  يدل  على  حقدك  الدفين

تجاه  الاسلام  والمسلمين..  ملاحظه  من  بدايه   مشاركاتك

عنفك  وكرهك  وبغضك الاعمى لنا  كمسلمين 

وفعلا  انت  اهل  للمحبه  والسماحه  واضح  عليك  فعلا.


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

انا مش هقولك ربنا يسامحك
لا انا هقولك انا اسف جدا جدا جدا
بجد انا كنت عنيف بجد بس بامانه
مش انا اللي كاتب الرد الزفت دا
لان انا مقبلش اني اقراه اساسا
وعلشان خطري متزعليش
انتوا كلكوا اخواتي وعلشان مزعلش المسلمين
مني سبت المنتدي الاسلامي بل والديني كله
اذا كان منتدي مسيحي او اسلامي بجد انا بحبكوا
زي اخواتي
وارجو منكي انك تتقبلي اعتزاري وانا عرفت صاحبي 
ازاي يكتب حاجه زي دي هو كاتبها لانه قعد بدالي علي الكمبيوتر
بتاعي وياعالم زعل حد تاني مني ولا ايه
ارجو تقبل اعتزاري يااخلي اخواتي
اخوكــــــــــــــــــــي
مانشستر الظلام


----------



## snow_white7 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

طاب  دى  من  عندى
ـ مرة واحد قال لصاحبه "عاوز أعمل لمراتي مفاجأة فى عيد جوازنا" صاحبه قالوا "هتعمل إيه؟" قالوا "هوديها 

الصين" قالوا "يا راجل فى عيد جوازكوا العاشر توديها الصين، أومال فى عيد جوازكوا الخمسة وعشرين 

هتعمل ايه؟" فقالوا "هروح اخدها"


----------



## snow_white7 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



مانشستر الظلام قال:


> انا مش هقولك ربنا يسامحك
> لا انا هقولك انا اسف جدا جدا جدا
> بجد انا كنت عنيف بجد بس بامانه
> مش انا اللي كاتب الرد الزفت دا
> ...



اوكى  يا  مانشستر  بس  بجد  انا  كنت  بتابع  مشاركاتك وزعلانه جدا

منك  عشان  بشوفك على  طول  بتهاجم  فينا  برغم  اننا  كلنا عرب

وانت  مصرى  صح  يعنى  فى  الاول  وفى  الاخر احنا  مصريين وعرب

زى بعض..  نتحاور  بيننا  بالاحترام  والادب وفى  الاول  والاخر الدين

لله  ...  مش  ذنبنا  ان  احنا  اتولدنا  مسلمين  ومش  ذنبكم  انكم

اتولدتوا  مسيحيين   صح  ولا  انا  غلطانه ؟؟

وعلى  فكره  يا  مانشستر  تبقى  شوف  موضوعى  اللى  كنت  طلبت

من  الاداره  تغيير  اسمه .....الخ  عشان  تشوف  هو  كان  موضوع  ايه

هو  اسمه  البوم  المنتدى  ومستنيه  رايك  فى  الموضوع 

وصافى  يا  لبن  هههههههه


----------



## snow_white7 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



coptic hero قال:


> واحد بلديتنا سافر بره بعتوله رساله mms على الفودافون ولقى اخواته مربيين دقنهم قلق جدا وقال لازم يوجد امر خطير ومخبيينه عليه قام رجع على اول طياره قابل اخوه الكبير فى المطار تعبان وحالته حاله ودقنه طويله قاله فى ايه طمنى ابويا جراله حاجه راح مطبطب عليه وخده فى حضنه وركبوا العربيه لقا اخوه الثانى فى السياره تعبان وحالته حاله ودقنه طويله قاله فى ايه طمنى ابويا جراله حاجه راح مطبطب عليه وخده فى حضنه سافروا لقا اخوه الثالث على باب البيت تعبان وحالته حاله ودقنه طويله قاله فى ايه طمنى ابويا جراله حاجه راح مطبطب عليه وخده فى حضنه دخل على ابوه فى السرير لقاه نائم تعبان وحالته حاله ودقنه طويله قاله فى ايه طمنى يا ابويه انت كويس رد عليا راح ابوه قاله يا حسنين وديت ماكينه الحلاقه الجيليت فين



هههههههههههههههه  بجد  حلوه  اووووووى


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اوعي تكوني اهم حاجه زعلانه مني 
ومعلش اخر اربع جمل اللي هي بتتكلم علي الموضوع بتاعك 
مش فاهمها  ممكن توضحيها وعلي فكره انا من مصر برده
انتي منين من مصر


----------



## snow_white7 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

طاب  فى  نكته  بحبها  اوى  برضه  بس  هى  بالانجليزى   :new2:



 >>> >>An Italian, a Frenchman and a Se3eedy went for a job interview 
>>>in
>>> >>England.
>>> >>
>>> >>
>>> >>Before the interview, they were told that they must compose a
>>> >>sentence in English with three main words: green, pink and 
>>>yellow.
>>> >>
>>> >>
>>> >>The Italian was first:
>>> >>"I wake up in the morning. I see the yellow sun. I see the 
>>>green
>>> >>grass and I think to myself, I hope it will be a pink day."
>>> >>
>>> >>The Frenchman was next:
>>> >>I wake up in the morning, I eat a yellow banana, a green pepper
>>> >>and in the evening I watch the pink panther on TV."
>>> >>
>>> >>Last was the Se3eedy:
>>> >>"I wake up in the morning, I hear the phone "green... 
>>>green...", 

>>> >>  I  pink up the phone and I say 
>>>"Yellow?"..
>>> >>


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

*شديدددددددددددددددددددددددددددده

عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل بصراحه
ومش فاهم منها اي اي حاجه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## snow_white7 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

ـ مرة حماة أرادت اختباره اجواز بناتها فاخذت الأول وعملت نفسها اتزحلقت في البحر فنزل وراها وانقذها، 

تانى يوم وجد عربية بيجو ومكتوب عليها "هدية من حماتك" وفعلت نفس الشئ مع الثانى فاحضر لها 

الاسعاف ووجد فى تانى يوم عربية بيجو ونفس الرسالة، أما الثالث فسبها تغرق، ففى اليوم التالى وجد 

عربية مرسيدس ومكتوب عليها "هدية من حماك"


----------



## snow_white7 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



مانشستر الظلام قال:


> *شديدددددددددددددددددددددددددددده
> 
> عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل بصراحه
> ومش فاهم منها اي اي حاجه
> ...



ايه  ده  بجد ؟؟  هى  مش  صعبه  اوووى  يعنى


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

*شديدددددددددددددددددددددددددددده

عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل بصراحه*


----------



## snow_white7 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



مانشستر الظلام قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اوعي تكوني اهم حاجه زعلانه مني
> ومعلش اخر اربع جمل اللي هي بتتكلم علي الموضوع بتاعك
> مش فاهمها  ممكن توضحيها وعلي فكره انا من مصر برده



انا  بعتلك  ايميل  بوضحلك  فيه وكمان اللينك


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

*oky    Thanks*


----------



## BITAR (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

*الملاك بيقول للنبى : اقرا *
*قال  النبى : لا*
*قال الملاك : اقرا *
*قال النيى  : لا *
*قال الملاك: اقرا*
*قال النبى : لا *
*قال له الملاك : ابقى قابلنى لو نفعت*​


----------



## نانسى سمير (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

مرة


----------



## sako8890 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

* هاااااااااااااااااااااااااي اووووووووووووووول النكت حلوه وروعه بس مش عارفه احفظ ولا وحده زيكو سووووووووري*


----------



## hanymonir (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

بمناسبة الصعايدة واحد صعيدى عندة ارق مش قادر ينام راح للدكتور قالة عد من 1 : 500 وانتى هتنام زى الفل راح صاحبنا روح وقعد يعد حس بالنوم راح غسل وشة وكمل عد لحد ال 500 ههههههههههههههههههههه هانى منير


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

حلوه قووووووووووووووي


----------



## كوك (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  حلوه اوى


----------



## كوك (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

مره واحد   ساب عربيتو  ديره جيه لقه مربعه هههههههههههههههه


----------



## *S.O.G* (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

مشكور يا كوك:smil13:


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

ههههههههههههههه  شوديده


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

فيه مسيحى دخل مسجد بمصر ومعاه سكين 

وقال : من فيكم مسلم ؟

طبعا محدش رد عليه الا واحد 
قال : انا مسلم..............!

راح المسيحى واخذه على جنب 

وقاله : عندى خروف وعاوزك تذبحه على الطريقه 

الاسلاميه ...!

رد عليه المسلم :- انا اعرف اذبح بس شوف حد يسلخه .....

دخل المسيحى مره ثانيه على الجامع والسكين كلها دم 
(من الخروف طبعا)

وقال : مين مسلم كمان ؟؟؟

راحو المصلين كلهم اشارو على الامام .......؟؟؟

رد عليهم الامام وقال :
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
" فى ايه.. هوه عشان صليت معاكم ركعتين بقيت مسلم ...؟؟؟ ​


----------



## جيلان (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

مرة واحد مسيحى دخل جامع فى القاهرة ومعاه سكينة وقال عايز واحد مسلم يطلعلى فمحدش نطق غير واحد شجاع قام وقاله انا مسلم  قاله المسيحى طب تعالى معايا برة ولما طلعله قال المسيحى للمسلم انا عايز ادبح خروف عالطريقة الاسلامية قال المسلم انا ممكن ادبح بس شوف حد تانى يسلخ فدخل المسيحى الجامع تانى ومعاه سكينة مليانة دم وقال عايز واحد مسلم يطلعلى فكلهم شاوروا عالامام راح الامام قلهم هو انا عشن صليت بيكم ركعتين بقيت مسلم


----------



## جيلان (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

جامدة اوى يا بيتر


----------



## جيلان (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

سورى انا بجد لما كتبتها مكنتش قريت ومكنتش عرفة انها موجودة


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

*ولا يهمك توارد خواطر*
*وبعدين بصرة*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

اه وجات ورا بعضها كمان


----------



## جيلان (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

منا يا بيتر مش حقرى 37 صفحة وبعد كدى حكتب  حرام يعنى


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

*عندك حق*
*وبعدين ولا يهمك*
*المهم المشاركات*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

السلام لكم ياشباب

موضوع مطرررررررررررقع فعلا


----------



## ميرا يوسف فؤاد (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

_*الكلام ده جميل وشكرااااااااااااااااا علشان ضحكت وانا اتمنى انكم تكتبوا لينا حاجات حلوة تانى*_


----------



## LOLA012 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

حلوة اوى 
ميرسي ليكوا كتير 
ربنا معاكوا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

ههههههههههههههههههه
لذيذ اوى الموضوع ده​


----------



## jojo2020 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

مرة أب كاهن راجع بعربيته للبيت وهو ماشي فالطريق زنق عليه واحد بعربيته فنزل أبونا قاله :فيه ايه؟
الراجل قاله:أنا عاوز أبدل عربيتي معاك !
بص أبونا علي عربيته باندهاش!!!!!!!!! وقاله:
نا أبدل عربيتي الbmwبعربيتك ددددددددى!!!!!!!!!
قاله:أيوة لاني عندي حاجة في عربيتي لا يمكن تكون عندك!ولا في اي عربية!!!!!!
قاله أبونا:ايه ؟؟؟
قاله:انا عندي فالعربيه أي حاجة تطلبها فثواني تجيلك حتي اطلب كده وأنا اوريك!
قاله أبونا:ماشي خلينا وراك لما نشوف نهايتك أيه !
أنا عاوز شاى.
راح قال الراجل اثنين شاي يابني بسرعة
راح طلع من جنب الكرسي بتاع عربية الراجل عفريت ماسك صينية وعليها كوبايتين شاي!!!!!!!!!
استغرب أبونا وبعد كده وافق ياخد العربيه 
ولما روح ابونا 
مراته قالتله فين عربيتك يا ابونا !!!!
قالها انا بدلتها بالعربيه اللي راكنه تحت دي 
قالتله اذاي تبدلها بالعربيه الكهنة دي !!!!
قالها العربيه دي فيها حاجه مش موجودة في أى عربية ,فيا واحد لو أمرتيه بأى حاجة ينفزها حتي أطلبي أي حاجه وشوفي!
قالتله ماشي انا عاوزة عصير مانجا!
راح قالها حااااااااضر
راح نادي وقال اثنين مانجا يابني!!!
راح الراجل طلع وقاله انا اسف انا بتاع شاااااااااااي فقط
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا جوجو

مرة واحد شيخ عملوا له عملية نقل دم 
ولسوء حظه كان دم رقاصة 
اول يوم نزل يصلى قالهم ايه 
احلى سلام لآحلى مصلين وأذن يا جدع
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة يا جوجو
> 
> مرة واحد شيخ عملوا له عملية نقل دم
> ...



*حلوة يا مرمر
عايزين ننقلك دم مشرفة بئى عشن اعرف اغلس عليكى براحتى
ههههههههههههههههههه[/B**]*


----------



## mero_engel (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

*مره واحد صعيدي راح للدكتور يشتكيله من الصداع اللي عنده*
*ساله الدكتور انت بتنام والشباك مفتوح ولا مقفول*
*رد عليه الصعيدي قاله مقفول*
*فقاله الدكتور لا افتح الشباك وتعالي بعد يومين *

*رجعله الصعيد بعد يومين فابيساله الدكتور ها راح الصداع*
*رد عليه الصعيدي قاله الصداع راح والثلاجه راحت والغساله راحت................*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## تونى 2010 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

مره البابا شنوده جاب تليفون هو والشيخ الشعراوى قبل ما يموت تليفون شرك كل واحد دفع نص التمن فكل مالتليفون يرن يرد البابا شنوده كل مالتليفون يرن يرن يردالبابا شنوده فزعل الشيخ الشعراوى وقال له ايه يابابا شنوده هو كل مالتليفون يرن ترد انت قال اه اول مايرن ارد انا لكن لو اذن ترد انت .


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

*طيب التليفون أذن وللا *
*هههههههههههه *
*حلوه يا تونى*​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

مرة الصعايدة رفضوا انا يطلع عليهم نكت فبعدين رراحو للريس
قالوله: لازم تشفلنا حل للموضوع ده
قالهم : انا هسألكم سؤالين لو جاوبتوهم تبقوا ازكياء
س1_ مين اللى كسب ف معركة احد بين الكفار والمسلمين؟
قالوله : المسلين
قال لهم : لحـد كده كويــس
س2_مين اللى كسب ف ماتش الاهلى والزملك اللى فات؟
قالول له : الاهلى
قال لهم : تمام اوى
وخلاص كانو هيخدوا براءة من النكت طلع واحد
قال: معنى كدة ان الزمالك هتلاعب الكفار على التالت والرابع
​


----------



## كوك (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

مره واحد الياهو راح يقابل واحد الياهو  

بقه اتنين الياهو

ههههههههههه


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

*كان مره فى كاهن وشيخ قاعدين مع بعض وكان يوم أربع وهما قاعدين شافوا كلب معدى فالشيخ قال للكاهن هو الكلب ده مسيحى ولا مسلم راح الكاهن قاله تعالى نعطيه طبق فول وطبق لحمه ونشوف هياكل من أنهى طبق أحنا بناكل فول وأنتم بتاكلوا لحمه الطبق اللى هياكل منه يبقى هو منهم*​


----------



## تونى 2010 (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



sosa_angel2003 قال:


> *كان مره فى كاهن وشيخ قاعدين مع بعض وكان يوم أربع وهما قاعدين شافوا كلب معدى فالشيخ قال للكاهن هو الكلب ده مسيحى ولا مسلم راح الكاهن قاله تعالى نعطيه طبق فول وطبق لحمه ونشوف هياكل من أنهى طبق أحنا بناكل فول وأنتم بتاكلوا لحمه الطبق اللى هياكل منه يبقى هو منهم*​



حلوه ياسوسه بس انا خايف الكلب يقرف من الشيخ وياكل الفول من ايد ابونا:smil15:


----------



## تونى 2010 (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

:fun_lol:بابا نويل عامل دماغ جامده قوى وبيعيد على كل الاعضاء المسيحين اللى فى المنتدى وبيقولهم رمضان كريم:fun_lol:


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



تونى 2010 قال:


> :fun_lol:بابا نويل عامل دماغ جامده قوى وبيعيد على كل الاعضاء المسيحين اللى فى المنتدى وبيقولهم رمضان كريم:fun_lol:


 
كل سنه وانت طيب حلوه ياتونى


----------



## كوك (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

جميله  

اكلب اكل ايه


----------



## تونى 2010 (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



sosa_angel2003 قال:


> كل سنه وانت طيب حلوه ياتونى



وانت طيبه ياسوسه


----------



## maream samir (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

بجد الموضوع هايل والنكت والردود جميلة جداااااااا 
انا بجد ضحكت من قلبى بقالى زمان مضحكتش كدة
ودى نكتة من عندى يارب يارب تعجبكم00
000واحدة ادت لابنها 2جنية وقالتله هات بجنية فول وبجنية طعمية 
فغاب الولد كتيير ورجع فاضى سالتة مجبتش لية قالها
انتى مقولتليش بانى جنية اجيبب فول وانى جنية اجيب طعمية000​


----------



## جيلان (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



maream samir قال:


> بجد الموضوع هايل والنكت والردود جميلة جداااااااا
> انا بجد ضحكت من قلبى بقالى زمان مضحكتش كدة
> ودى نكتة من عندى يارب يارب تعجبكم00
> 000واحدة ادت لابنها 2جنية وقالتله هات بجنية فول وبجنية طعمية
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جااااااااااااااااااامدة جدا
ميرسى يا عسل*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

حلوين اوى 
تسمحولى اشارك معاكم


----------



## remo_m_m (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

ههههههههههه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

عندى شوية ايه نكت انما طازة 
اسمعوا دى 
مرة كاهن وشيخ راكبين مكروباص وعاوزين يوزغوا من الاجرة 
فجه التباع بيقول لبونا الاجرة 
قاله ما انا دفعتلك يبنى قاله لا  قاله بامانة دفاعتلك حتى اسال الشييخ كدة 
قاله يا سيدنا الشيخ ابونا دفع 
قاله اه يبنى بس مش فاكر بعد مانا دفعت ولا قبل ما ادفع


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

مرة واحد فكر ينتحر فطلع 
على الشجر جابولا كل الناس مفيش مش رادى ينزل 
يبنى يهديك يرضيك ابدا
راحوا جابولو قسيس رشم الصليب راح نزل 
جاريوا عليه يابونا يابونا انت عملت ايه 
قالهم انا قالته يا تنزل يا اقطعها


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

كفاي عليكم كدة يارب تعجبكم يا هبرو انت ودينا


----------



## twety (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوووووين بجد
يلا ياشبااااااااااااااااااااااااب
فين النكت الحلوووووووووووووووووة


----------



## max mike (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

واحد بلدياتنا وقع فى حفرة نزلولوا حبل طلع مخنوق
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلويييييييين اوى*


----------



## تونى 2010 (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

:smil13:  مره واحد بيحب يجرى بس يحرى مبيحبهوش :smil13:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

*هع هع هع هع 

حلووووووووة يا تونى مع انها باااااااايخة 

هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## تونى 2010 (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *هع هع هع هع
> 
> حلووووووووة يا تونى مع انها باااااااايخة
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه*​



بلاش مجامله دى بايخه جدا مش بايخه بس


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

هههههههههههههههههه

طيب بااااايخة جدا جايبها لنا ليييييه :t32:​


----------



## max mike (25 مايو 2008)

طاب مرة واحد ايام حرب السيوف زمان بعد حرب عنيفة مفضلش غيره هو من جيشه وهو كان اعزل من السلاح ومش معاه حصانه و 3 من جيش العدو مسلحين ومعاهم حصينهم وفى مواجهة معاه فكر هو يعمل ايه يعمل ايه


اعتمد على المثال اللى بيقول لسانك حصانك راح بسرعة ركب الحصان بس ممعهوش لجام راح مطلع حبل افكاره وعمله لجام وقعد يجرى يجرى لقى مفيش فايدة من الهرب لازم المواجهة فكر يعمل ايه يعمل ايه وممعهوش سلاح



راح











راح











راح













راح مطلع سلسسلة دهره والعمود الفقرى ونزل فيهم ضرب لغاية ما موتهم كلهم



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مراد نشات (3 يونيو 2008)

برافوووووووووو:sha:انا هاموت من الضحك


----------



## elnegmelaswad (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



مراد نشات قال:


> برافوووووووووو:sha:انا هاموت من الضحك



بالذمة انت بتضحك علي ايه ؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*



elnegmelaswad قال:


> بالذمة انت بتضحك علي ايه ؟



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

معلش يا elnegmelaswad

قلبك أبيض :smil16:​


----------



## max mike (21 يونيو 2008)

ايه ياخوانا هو انا قلت حاجة بايخة ولا مش حلوة ولا ايه ههههههههههههه

اصل انا مش واخد بالى


----------



## هاني ريعو (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: للمكبوتين والمقهورين وبس*

*لالالالالالا انت دمك خفيف قوي بس واضح كده ان الامور اختلطت مع بعضها​*


----------



## radwa (10 أغسطس 2008)

يا ولاد الايه

كل دي نكت

انا بقول النكت راحت فين ؟؟

اسمعوا دي

واحده راحت القسم تعمل محضر

الظابط سئلها :

- ايه اللي حصل ؟

- واحد نشال سرق مني السلسله وانا في الاتوبيس

- السلسله دي كانت فين ؟

- كنت لبساها طبعا

- محسيتيش بايد النشال علي رقبتك وهو بيفك السلسله ؟

- حسيت ..... لكن كنت فاكره انه غرضه شريف


----------



## لولاsss (31 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع   حلوةةةةةةةةةةةةة      كثير
ههههههههههههههههه 
تحياتي


----------



## Bolbola142 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

radwa قال:


> يا ولاد الايه
> 
> كل دي نكت
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جامده اوي


----------



## رانا (6 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههه ربنا يعوضك


----------



## dark_angel (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مرة واحد صعيدى راح يزور بنته فى الصباحية لقيها قتلت جوزها لما سالها قتلته ليه قالت له الشرف غالى يا ابوى


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىىىى


----------



## vnona (14 نوفمبر 2008)

هه هه هه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

واحد حلم انه معزوم .... و قاعد ياكل في العزيمة .... يوم قام من النوم ....... واذا هو ماكل نص المخدة​
في واحد نام متأخر ........ فاته الحلم ​


----------



## salib 2010 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة لجميع الاخوة الاعزاء وارجو قبل مشاركتى معكم ---------------------------------------

كتير حلوة النكت دى


----------



## zama (17 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا 
اشكركم على النكت الجميلة


----------



## amad_almalk (26 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## grges monir (9 يناير 2009)

*نكت ظريفة وتعليقات اظرف كل سنة وانتم طيبين*


----------



## Tota Christ (6 فبراير 2009)

بجد موضوع حلو ونكت ومواقف جميله ههههههههههههه


----------



## GeGE Kerolles (17 فبراير 2009)

*حلووووووووووووووووووووووووين اوى بجد فكره هايله *
*وانا هجمع شويه نكت واكتبهم*
*بس ياريت تانى*
*تانى تانى*
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## MATTEW (5 مارس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

كنت هشارك معاكم صدقوني بس منين معنديش حاجه ههههههههههههه​


----------



## MATTEW (5 مارس 2009)

و علي فكره نص شعب مصر ( نص ايه الشعب المصري كله بلا فخر ) مكبوت و مقهور جدا 

و كفايه كده علشان متراقب​


----------



## dandash1 (6 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى كتيرررررررر على النكت الحلوة دى
بس انا مش عندى نكت معلش


----------



## moooooona (22 مارس 2009)

بجد انتو عايشين حايتكوا وانا زهكانه من الدنيا


----------



## twety (23 مارس 2009)

*ليه يا منى

ربنا موجود وهو مصدر فرحنا وسعادتنا


*


----------



## moooooona (23 مارس 2009)

عندك حق ربنا موجود


----------



## salib 2010 (23 مارس 2009)

*الرب يفرح قلب كل حزين ومهموم لانة الاب الحنين ال بيرعى اولادة الرب يفرح قلوبكم بكل نعمة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## جارجيوس (23 مارس 2009)

نكت جميله........................................... انتظروني


----------



## coptic hero (3 يناير 2010)

*اخبار النكت الجديده ايه وحشتووووووووووونى *


----------



## salib 2010 (3 يناير 2010)

واحد صعيدى نزل مصر وشاور لتاكسى السواق بيقولة انت رايح فين رد علية بلدياتنا واهه الا مابجول لمرتى انا رايح فين هاجولك انت ههههههههههههههه


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
جميلة
واحد ندل قعد لمده سنه يتحايل على حبيبته علشان تخرج معاه 
ولما وافقت ر ح قال لأبوها ​ للاسف مبعرفش اقول نكت فا هتفرج من بعيد هههههههههه


----------



## salib 2010 (3 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههةحلوة بجد طعمة بجد بس انا هاكتبها بالخط العريض واحد قال لخطيبتة يلا نخرج من سنة ولما وافقت راح قايل لابوها ههههههه دا ناصح جوى جوى جوى


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههه
طب كويس انها عجبتك


----------



## جارجيوس (4 يناير 2010)

واحد اردني بيقول بسئل شخص لبناني كيف بتقضي وقتك

اجاب اللبناني : بالنهار بسوق همر و بالليل بسهر مع قمر

فسئل اللبناني الاردني نفس السؤال

اجاب الاردني : بالنهار بسوق تريلا و بالليل بسهر مع غوريلا​


----------



## strong.man (4 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههه حلوييين


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2010)

اوباما وساركوزى ومبارك متجمعين مع بعض وكل واحد بيفتخر باقتصاد بلاده قام اوباما رمى عمله معدنيه فى البحر وقال المصرى او الفرنساوى اللى هايلاقيها هاديله مليار دولار بسرعه نط ظابط مصرى وجاب العمله من البحر اوباما اعطى لمبارك شيك بمليار دولار بعدها ساركوزى القى بعمله معدنية وقال اى ظابط امريكى او مصرى هايجيب العمله المعدنيه هاعطيه مليار دولار نط ظابط مصرى بسرعه طلع العمله قبل الامريكى ساركوزى اعطى شيك لمبارك وبعدها راح مبارك رامى عمله وقال اى امريكى او فرنساوى هايطلع العمله هاعطيه 5 مليار دولار راح قايم جمال مبارك وبطرس غالى وقالوا له ما ينفعش يا ريس اقتصاد البلد هايتدمر قام مبارك موشوشهم وقال لهم ما تخافوش انا رميت لهم *قرص فوار *


----------



## salib 2010 (4 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة 

 


​


----------



## salib 2010 (4 يناير 2010)

واحد قبل ما يموت جمع ولادة التلاتة وحب يوصيهم ​ يفضلوا ايد واحدة واعطى لكبيرهم عود خشب  كسره بسهولة اعطاه اثنين كسرهم بسهولة اعطاه خمسين عود كسرهم بسهولة قالهم طالما معاكم البغل ده مفيش خوف عليكم​ *ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## salib 2010 (4 يناير 2010)

مرة واحد صعيدى جزمتة اتقطعت راح 

خيطها وبعد اسبوع لقاها بقت كويسة راح فك الخياطة​


----------



## max mike (4 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين قوى


واحد مسطول شاف والدته بتولع والنار ماسكة فيها قالها منورة ياحجة​*


----------



## salib 2010 (4 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه حلوة 
واحد غبي كل الناس بتقول له يا حمار ، فقام في مرة قال لهم بلاش كلمة حمار دي سموني​ حاجة تانية فسموه جحش....فراح لمراته فرحان بيقول لها مش الناس خلاص سموني جحش .. قالت له وهي غضبانة.....اتنيل م انت بكره تكبر وتبقي حمار تاني​


----------



## salib 2010 (4 يناير 2010)

​مرة واحدة قاعدة مع جوزها في جو رومانسي قالت​ لجوزها قولي كلمة حلوه قالها: بسبوسة قالت لأ كلمة تهزني قال لها مرجيحة قالت كلمة تحسسني أني مراتك قال لها انتي طالق
​


----------



## salib 2010 (4 يناير 2010)

مرة واحد راح يزور صحبه الصعيدى فشاف على باب شقته جرسين 
فسأله اله ليه عندك جرسين اله علشان لماحد يضرب  الجرس الاول التاني يحوش​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (4 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
حلوة
مرة واحد مسطول بيخبط على بيتهم اخته فتحتله قالها كنتى فين لغاية دلوقتى


----------



## salib 2010 (5 يناير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه **خروف بيسأل صاحبة بيقولة فات عيدين وما دبحوك قالة مكتوب بشهادة الميلاد حمار*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

صاحبنا مسطول راح لصاحب مطعم مسطول قاله عايز ساندوتش فلافل من غير سلطة خضرا
رد عليه قاله مفيش سلطة خضرا ، أجيب لك من غير سلطة طحينة


----------



## salib 2010 (5 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه *مرة طلعن مجموعة نساء رحلة ركبت الحموات في باص  ونساء اولادهن في باص فباص الحموات عمل حادثة و اتقلب  ففي واحد ة قعدت تبكي سالوها ليش تبكي فقالت اصلي نسيت حماتي في البيت*
​


----------



## coptic hero (5 يناير 2010)

مدير مصرى اتعرض عليه ثلاث بنات علشان يختار منهم سكرتيرة , كلهم نجحوا في الإختبار واتعادلوا بنفس الدرجات , فقرر يعمل لهم اختبار قبول

أعطى لكل واحدة ظرف مقفول به 1000 جنيه , وقال لكل واحده فيهم الظرف ده فيه 500 جنيه , روحي البنك أودعيهم في حساب الشركة
أول واحدة لقيت المبلغ زايد .. رجعت الشركة تاخد راى المدير تتصرف ازاى
التانية أودعت 500 جنيه ورجّعت 500 للمدير
التالتة أودعت الألف كلهم 
عارفين اختار مين؟





اللي لابسة ميكروجيب هههههههه طيب ما كان من الاول


----------



## coptic hero (5 يناير 2010)

الاب  كان مسافر ولما رجع لقى ابنه مستنيه فى المطار   


الاب : ايه احوال البيت وانا مسافر؟ 




الابن : كل حاجه ميه ميه متقلقش  بس حصل حاجه بسيطه 


الاب : حصل ايه؟؟




الابن : عصايه المكنسة اتكسرت 




الاب : بس كده ولا يهمك  بس ايه اللي كسرها 




الابن : انت عارف ان البقرة لووقعت على حاجه بتكسرها 




الاب : انت تقصد بقرتنا؟ 




الابن : اه 




الاب : ايه اللى حصل؟ 




الابن : كانت بتهرب وهية خايفة فوقعت على عصاية المكنسة كسرتها 




الاب : المهم البقرة حصلها حاجة 




الابن : ماتت... 




الاب : يا لهووووووى... ماتت!!!!    وهى كانت بتجرى خايفة من ايه 




الابن : لا دي كانت بتهرب من الحريقة 




الاب : حريقة!! حريقة ايه؟؟ 




الابن : لا مفيش أصل بيـتـنـا  اتحرق 




الاب : اتحرق!!!  يالهووووى.... اتحرق من إيه ؟ 




الابن :اخويا الكبير الله يرحمه هو السبب 




الاب : ايه؟؟؟؟ اخوك مات!!!!! ازااااااي  ؟؟ 




الابن : كان بيشرب سيجارة وقعت حرقت البيت وهو جواه 




الاب : يالهووووى!!!!!!!!! اخوك كان بيشرب سجاير؟؟؟ 




الابن : هو كان بيشرب سجاير علشان ينسه حزنه  


الاب : حزنه على ايه؟؟؟؟  


الابن : على امى الله يرحمها 



الاب : هية امك كمان ماتت؟؟؟؟؟ 





الاب وقع من طولو ومات فوراً من غباء ابنه 




الابن : بابا متعملش في نفسك كده يا حبيبي... فداك ألف مكنسة!!!


----------



## salib 2010 (5 يناير 2010)

مسطول بيعاكس وحده سوده بيقولها بموت فى البيبسي راحت تفت عليه قال ليها وكمان بتفورى * 
*​


----------



## طحبوش (5 يناير 2010)

هههههههههه نكت حلوة


----------



## salib 2010 (5 يناير 2010)




----------



## salib 2010 (5 يناير 2010)




----------



## salib 2010 (5 يناير 2010)




----------



## salib 2010 (5 يناير 2010)

*واحده راحت تشتريي عسل .المهم إشترت العسل وروحت بيه فتحت البرطمان لقيت فيه شعره.رجعت للراجل قالتلو إيه الشعر ده قلها مش عارف يمكن من شعرك يا مدام .. قالتلو فشررر  دا  أنا  قرعه.
*​


----------



## coptic hero (6 يناير 2010)

salib 2010 قال:


> *واحده راحت تشتريي عسل .المهم إشترت العسل وروحت بيه فتحت البرطمان لقيت فيه شعره.رجعت للراجل قالتلو إيه الشعر ده قلها مش عارف يمكن من شعرك يا مدام .. قالتلو فشررر  دا  أنا  قرعه.
> *​



هههههههههههه حلوه يا صليب


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*

 
_*• هل تعرف من هو اوفي مخلوق؟ نملة مات زوجها الفيل وقعدت طول حياتها تدفن فيه*_​
 
_*• زرافة و فيل وأسد وفأر وثعلب وارنب ماشيين في الغابة ، وقعوا كلهم في حفرة إلا الزرافة ،قالولها :جيبي لنا حبل. قالتلهم :ما فيش. قالولها :إحنا جعانين عايزين ناكل .قالتلهم: ماعرفش أجيب لكم أكل. قالولها: والعمل؟ قالت لهم: كلوا أضعفكم ..... قام الفأر نط مفزوع وقال لهم : اللي حيقرب من الأسد حيعرف شغله*_
_*• تايه بيسأل واحد ماشى فى الشارع اية اسرع طريق اروح بيه للمستشفى ؟؟ قالوة غمض عينك وعدى الشارع*_​


----------



## coptic hero (6 يناير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> _*• هل تعرف من هو اوفي مخلوق؟ نملة مات زوجها الفيل وقعدت طول حياتها تدفن فيه*_​
> ...



دى مش وفيه بس دى عندها صبر عظيم ههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (6 يناير 2010)

*عسكرى اسرائيلى واقف مع عسكرى مصرى كل واحد فى حدود بلده المصرى بيسأل الاسرائيلى بتاكلوا ايه فى الجيش عندكم قال له الاسرائيلى الصبح جبنه وقشطه والظهر فراخ وبالليل لحمه وانتم بقى يا مصريين بتاكلوا ايه العسكرى المصرى قال له بنفطر فول ونتغدى فول ونتعشى فول . قام العسكرى الاسرائيلى قال له فول فول فول يا ترى ايه اللى بيفرقكم عن البهايم العسكرى المصرى قال له اللى بيفرقنا عن البهايم خط بارليف ........ناصح*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## salib 2010 (6 يناير 2010)

http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?v=20 *سائق تاكسى اشترى تاكسى جديد نايم بجانب زوجته  يحلم ان هو ركب التاكسى يقول يمين شمال  فمراته قامت الصبح قالتله ايدا يا راجل انتا  وجعتلى دماغى طول الليل قال لها وانتى ايه الى نيمك فى الدواسه*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
مره مدرس عربي وقع ابنه رفعه بالضمه


----------



## salib 2010 (6 يناير 2010)

*واحد دمياطى حلم انة بيوزع فلوس حلف بالطلاق ماينام تانى*​


----------



## salib 2010 (6 يناير 2010)

*محشش ضاعت محفظته راح يبلغ الشرطه قالوله ولا يهمك روح البيت و حنا بنطلع المحفظه من تحت الارض وهو رايح شاف بالشارع عمال البلديه يحفرون قال لهم : شدّوا حيلكم يا شباب ترى لون المحفظه بني
*​


----------



## farou2 (9 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع ​


----------



## salib 2010 (9 يناير 2010)

*حداد على ارواح الشهداء*​


----------



## salib 2010 (9 يناير 2010)

*حداد على ارواح الشهداء*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (9 يناير 2010)

*حداد على ارواح الشهداء*​


----------



## salib 2010 (9 يناير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> *حداد على ارواح الشهداء*


*عزى يالهنا الحنان الحزانى وثبتهم فيك ورد على كل المشككين فى لاهوتك بانك هو الالة القوى والمحب والعادل اعطى اياتك فى السماء علامة على غضبك العظيم فيما يرتكب فى حق ابنائك المسالمين امين*


----------



## coptic hero (16 يناير 2010)

*.

.         حداد على ارواح شهداء نجع حمادى      .​

.​*


----------



## coptic hero (30 يناير 2010)

*بيقولك باراك أوباما قبل الانتخابات اتصل بمبارك وقاله: عاوزك تبعتلي شوية ناس*
*من عندك عشان يساعدونى في الانتخابات واكسبها في الآخر.*


*راح باعتله شوية من أعضاء الحزب الوطني .*


*بعديها بكام يوم لقى اوباما قام متصل بيه*
*و قالّه: الله يخرب بيتك وقام قافل السكة في وشه.*


*لقي هيلاري كلينتون بتتصل بيه و بتقوله: الله يخرب بيتك وقفلت السكة في وشه.*


*وبعديها بيل كلينتون اتصل وقاله: الله يخرب بيتك وقفل السكة في وشه برضه.*


*الراجل هيتجنن وبيقول هوا فيه إيه؟*



*شوية كمان لقى بتوع الحزب الوطني بيتصلوا بيه من أمريكا *
*وبيقولوا: مبروك يا ريس، انت كسبت الانتخابات الأمريكية .*
​


----------



## جارجيوس (31 يناير 2010)

وحدة حبت تفرح زوجها ليلة عرسها قالت لة انا *حامل *​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (31 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههه

واحدة بتقول لجوزها بعد ما نجح فى الانتخابات هاتلى هدية غسالة بقى عشان انت مش حتبقى فاضى


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (31 يناير 2010)

بلدياتنا مبيعرفشى يعوم وقع فى البحر مات محروق


----------



## جارجيوس (1 فبراير 2010)

واحد دخل الجيش سأله القائد اذا اجالك العدو بدو يقتلك شو بتعمل ، قال برفع المسدس وبطخه ، افرض دبابة جاية ترمي عليك قنبلة ، قال له بفجرها ، طيب افرض طيارة جاية ترمي عليك صواريخ ، قاله له برمي عليه قنبلة وبوقعها ، طيب افرض 200 جندي من العدو جايين يطخوك شو بتعمل ، قال له توني الله يلعن ابو هيك الجيش اللي ما فيش فيه غيري​


----------



## max mike (1 فبراير 2010)

_*واحد بلدياتنا وقع فى حفره نزلولوا حبل عشان يطلعوه طلع مخنوق


هههههههههههههه شوف الغباء ساب جسمة كله وربط الحبل فى رقبته هههههههههه*_


----------



## جارجيوس (1 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مره واحد زار دولة في افريقيا بالليل ما لقيش حدا ​


----------



## coptic hero (2 فبراير 2010)

نعمة الله قال:


> وحدة حبت تفرح زوجها ليلة عرسها قالت لة انا *حامل *​


 



*هههههههههههههههه جامده جدا *​


----------



## جارجيوس (3 فبراير 2010)

‏​‏​‏​أبو سأل ولده:

لو خيروك بين المال والعقل وش تختار ؟

الولد قال: المال

الأب ابتسم وقال: أنا اختار العقل

الولد قال: والله كل واحد يختار اللي ناقصة.

​


----------



## coptic hero (3 فبراير 2010)

نعمة الله قال:


> ‏​‏​‏​أبو سأل ولده:​
> 
> لو خيروك بين المال والعقل وش تختار ؟​
> الولد قال: المال​
> ...


 


ونعم الآدب والتربيه عرف يربى صحيح هههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (3 فبراير 2010)

*راجل ومراته قاعدين فى ساعه صفا الراجل قال لمراته خنتينى كام مرة اتكسفت الست وقالت له انا كل ما كنت اخونك احط بيضه فى الدولاب الراجل قام جرى على الدولاب لقى بيضه واحده انبسط قوى ان مراته خانته مرة واحده بس بينما هو خانها 4مرات فسألها وقال لها انا لقيت بيضه واحده فى الدولاب انما ايه حكايه الآلف جنيه اللى فى الدولاب قالت له اصل انا كنت كل ما اكمل كرتونه بيض ابيعهم واحوش فلوسهم*


----------



## جارجيوس (4 فبراير 2010)

coptic hero قال:


> *راجل ومراته قاعدين فى ساعه صفا الراجل قال لمراته خنتينى كام مرة اتكسفت الست وقالت له انا كل ما كنت اخونك احط بيضه فى الدولاب الراجل قام جرى على الدولاب لقى بيضه واحده انبسط قوى ان مراته خانته مرة واحده بس بينما هو خانها 4مرات فسألها وقال لها انا لقيت بيضه واحده فى الدولاب انما ايه حكايه الآلف جنيه اللى فى الدولاب قالت له اصل انا كنت كل ما اكمل كرتونه بيض ابيعهم واحوش فلوسهم*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جميييييييييييييييييييييله يا كوبتك​


----------



## جارجيوس (4 فبراير 2010)

شفير تكسي سكران وقفته بنت حكالها ويييييين رايحه حكتله على عبدون حكالها روحي بس لا تطولي  ​


----------



## salib 2010 (6 فبراير 2010)

*حشاش سايق إسعاف في الحرب ناقل 35 قتيل،سمع في الراديو سقوط 30 قتيل، وقف  وفتح الباب وقال: الخمسة اللي بيستهبلو ينزلوا حالا ههههههه
*​


----------



## max mike (6 فبراير 2010)

*
مرة واحد صعيدى جزمتة اتقطعت راح

خيطها وبعد اسبوع لقاها بقت كويسة راح فك الخياطة​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (6 فبراير 2010)

نعمة الله قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> ...


 

شكرا نعمه الله على متابعتك​


----------



## جارجيوس (6 فبراير 2010)

قسم المصريين عند الزواج

 اقسم برب البرية 
 ان اكون مطيعا للولية 
 وان اسلمها المهية 
 وكل الحوافز الشهرية
وحسابات البنوك المخفية< b>
وانسى كل النسوان دية 
 وان اقطف لها الملوخية 
 وان اكون فى البيت قبل المغربية 
 وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
 فى العيشة دية











​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
جميلة نعمة الله

*صعيدي قالوا له في الصين كل دقيقة ينولد واحد
قال : يسلام على التطور ياولد مش عندنا بعد 9 شهور *


----------



## جارجيوس (7 فبراير 2010)

يقول لك صعيدي  راح لأخوه  فرحاااااااااااااان يقول ابشرك اكتشفت اني عبقري
قال له كيف؟
قال تعرف اللعبة التركيب اللي  تركب فيها الصور اللي في الغلاف ؟

 حليتها في سنتين
قال أخوه  : سنتين !!!؟؟ ما تلاحظ انك طولت كتير هاي المره ؟
قاله : لا بالعكس 



 مكتوب على العلبة من 4 الى 7 سنوات ​


----------



## coptic hero (7 فبراير 2010)

نعمة الله قال:


> شفير تكسي سكران وقفته بنت حكالها ويييييين رايحه حكتله على عبدون حكالها روحي بس لا تطولي ​


 


فاكر نفسه ابوها بسلامته هههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (7 فبراير 2010)

salib 2010 قال:


> *حشاش سايق إسعاف في الحرب ناقل 35 قتيل،سمع في الراديو سقوط 30 قتيل، وقف وفتح الباب وقال: الخمسة اللي بيستهبلو ينزلوا حالا ههههههه*​


 


جااااااااااامده يا صليب هههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (7 فبراير 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> _*مرة واحد صعيدى جزمتة اتقطعت راح*_​
> 
> _*خيطها وبعد اسبوع لقاها بقت كويسة راح فك الخياطة*_​


 


جميله جدا يا مايك وضحكتنى مع انها قديمه وراكب لها نصف نعل ههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (7 فبراير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> جميلة نعمة الله
> 
> *صعيدي قالوا له في الصين كل دقيقة ينولد واحد*
> *قال : يسلام على التطور ياولد مش عندنا بعد 9 شهور *


 

*بسم الصليب عليه ههههه شعله غبااااااااااء*


----------



## جارجيوس (7 فبراير 2010)

لعيونك يا هيرو

ماء + فودكا = تليف بالكبد 


 ماء + عرق = فساد للدماغ 


          ماء + دراي جن = خطر على القلب 


ماء + وسكي = فشل في الكلى 


لذلك إحذروا من الماء و تجنبوه 





نصيحة سكران


​


----------



## loly magdy (7 فبراير 2010)

*sure,it is funnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy*


----------



## loly magdy (7 فبراير 2010)

مجرد راى 
لو قلنا مش عايزين اضطهاد ده معناه انا مش معاك يا رب ولا ليك وانا للدنيا وبس ٠ لو شفتا رضا القديسين علي الاضطهاد نعرف ان التذمر مش ل اولاد يسوع لكن نوحد صلاتنا ل                                 
 اثبت لهم ضعفهم                                                              
 عرفهم الوهيتك ٠٠عظمتك ٠٠انت الاله الحى الحقيقي   
 محتاجين نحس بغيرتك علينا وعارفين ان احنا منستاهلش                                                                  
رجاء٠٠صلوا لى


----------



## coptic hero (7 فبراير 2010)

نعمة الله قال:


> لعيونك يا هيرو​
> 
> ماء + فودكا = تليف بالكبد ​
> 
> ...


 

*علشان كده عمرى ما شربت حاجه من اللى قلتها وخلطتها بالماء ابدا باشربها سيك هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*واحد ماشى من على الكوبرى لقى واحد واقف عمال يقول 37  37  37

فراحلو وقالوا ايه هو اللى 37 - 37 - 37

قام الراجل مسكوا ورماه من فوق الكوبرى وقال

38-38-38*​


----------



## max mike (8 فبراير 2010)

*
مسطول بيقول لصاحبه : يا أخى أمبارح دخلت فيلم هندى هايل بتاع راجل و ست ماشيين لقوا طفله فى اللفه خدوها و ربوها لغايه ما كبرت وفى الاخر طلعت أمهم



واحد غبي كان بيدق مسمار في الحيطه فوقع فقاله تعالى ما جاش، تعالى ما جاش، قام جاب شويه مسامير ورماهم عليه وقالهم...هاتوووه​*


----------



## *koki* (8 فبراير 2010)

طب الرسول و الشعراوى لما ماتوا عرفوا انهم هيروحوا النار بس فقرروا يعملوا مارجرجس فراحوا للملاك اللى على باب الجنة و قالهم الملاك انتوا مين فالشعراوى قال انا مارجرجس وده الحمار بتاعى​


----------



## جارجيوس (10 فبراير 2010)

* مرة واحد اجنبي راح يشتري مخ من السوبر ماركت لقة المخ السكندراني5 جنيه والمخ القاهره10 جنيه والمخ الصعيدي 80 جنيه سال ليش المخ الصعيدي اغلى حكالو لانو من كل مئة راس بنلاقي مخ ​


----------



## coptic hero (10 فبراير 2010)

*واحد زهق من الحياه قلب على ctv*


----------



## جارجيوس (10 فبراير 2010)

coptic hero قال:


> *واحد زهق من الحياه قلب على ctv*



شو بدك اجمل من هيك​


----------

